# Metagrid for IOS (Updated with LE Commands)



## jononotbono

I've been using the Arts Unmuted Liine Lemur Metagrid with Cubase 8.5 for a little while. I love it and the iPad has Cubase features assigned to buttons that are all labelled is just brilliant. Such a workflow enhancer.

I realised yesterday, after requesting a few new features, that Arts Unmuted have moved from Liine Lemur to solely develop for IOS. The new and improved Metagrid looks amazing. And it doesn't just work for a DAW. It can control web browsers and design Apps too. I'm probably late to this party but for anyone that doesn't know of it then it's worth checking out. It's costs £10.99 on the App Store.

You can, for example, create PLE keycommands in Cubase and use them to do what JXL does in his template building You Tube videos, for example, have a button that shows a specific instrument track and hides all of the rest etc.

Sorry if this is old news I've been so excited since finding out about this and thought I'd share it. Anyone here using it?

http://metasystem.io/

Jono


----------



## DynamicK

Very useful update to the Lemur app. Works with other DAWs as well and with Windows apps. I like that it comes with presets already setup for your DAW, which can be customized. Great buy.


----------



## jononotbono

I've just bought it. Works instantly. No more messing about with Lemur Daemon. Really impressed so far and love that you can lock the iPad App. Equally love that it changes to whatever your Mac App Focus is. For £10.99!? This is mind blowingly great!


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

This sounds very similar to Quadro. You can build your own macros and customise with Quadro, but I'll check this one out too and see if it's any better.


----------



## Killiard

I told you about the Metagrid iOS app when you posted before about using lemur! Numpty 

It is great. It's the only app that I've not given up on after a week of use.


----------



## jononotbono

Killiard said:


> I told you about the Metagrid iOS app when you posted before about using lemur! Numpty
> 
> It is great. It's the only app that I've not given up on after a week of use.



I thought you were talking about the previous Metagrid! God, was I drunk? Were you drunk? Probably. I'm just reading the manual. Thank you for putting me onto this... Eventually.


----------



## jononotbono

So, how have you customised your Metagrid? I am struggling with so many options! Obviously you don't have to give your secrets away! 

It's amazing you can have so many sub folders. Options are endless compared to the old one!


----------



## Killiard

I haven't done too much to it. I mainly keep it on the page with everything on it. I removed some of the things I know I'll never use and replaced them with useful things like a "export audio mixdown " button and "show Vst instrument". I also put in some of the show/hide buttons on the main page. 

I find if I have to navigate lots of pages then it takes too long and defeats the purpose of the whole thing. So I prefer having it all on one page. Wish I had a bigger iPad screen!


----------



## DynamicK

wilx said:


> This sounds very similar to Quadro. You can build your own macros and customise with Quadro, but I'll check this one out too and see if it's any better.


I tried Quadro but it is a subscription purchase. Metagrid you own.


----------



## jononotbono

I've not actually used Quadro. I'm so impressed with Metagrid that I will stick with it. It's insane that it only costs £10.99 and I love how when I go to a different DAW that the Metagrid changes in real time to each App that's in focus (unless I have the lock button activated).


----------



## Piano Pete

Has anyone tried sharing their ipad screen to another computer with a larger touchscreen?


----------



## Whatisvalis

I've just picked this up and it's fantastic. Finder navigation and functions are super fast now with a few custom Automator services added. 

Just starting a Cubase template and amazed at the depth of the app. You can bypass Cubase's macros and actually do meaningful macro commands with pauses. The lack of an external editor had me worried for a second but that was needless - the in-app editor is superb and fast.

I'll update this post with a few more thoughts down the line. 

The one drawback is it uses the same internal port as Lemur so you can't switch between apps.


----------



## Vanni

If i can chime in, let me spend a couple of words on Metagrid for iOS/iPad.

To put it lightly, it's so amazing i would have gladly paid 10x the price asked. It's such a polished, exceptional work that is almost unbelievable. I had the opportunity to exchange a couple of mails with the developer and he's just an amazing guy. By the way, an important update is about to be released adding a few more features.

In my opinion anyone, literally anyone working with one of the supported DAWs should instantly buy it and spend some time with it to customize it to its worklow.
If you took it off me now that i had it for a few days, i would consider buying an ipad just to have this app (by the way i use it on a rather old ipad2 and it works flawlessly).

Honestly i don't think the legendary touch screen in front of HZ is any better. Metagrid won't make you create good music, but it certainly goes a long way into reducing the friction from the music in your head and the music coming out of your monitors.

You can certainly achieve the same end results if you spend an indefinite amount of hours with Lemur or TouchOSC, but it will be a long journey.

It is that good. It just works.

Vanni


----------



## synthpunk

Looks interesting. Could be a nice progression for Logic Remote with avoiding the Lemur mind f***.


----------



## jononotbono

Vanni said:


> If i can chime in, let me spend a couple of words on Metagrid for iOS/iPad.
> 
> To put it lightly, it's so amazing i would have gladly paid 10x the price asked. It's such a polished, exceptional work that is almost unbelievable. I had the opportunity to exchange a couple of mails with the developer and he's just an amazing guy. By the way, an important update is about to be released adding a few more features.
> 
> In my opinion anyone, literally anyone working with one of the supported DAWs should instantly buy it and spend some time with it to customize it to its worklow.
> If you took it off me now that i had it for a few days, i would consider buying an ipad just to have this app (by the way i use it on a rather old ipad2 and it works flawlessly).
> 
> Honestly i don't think the legendary touch screen in front of HZ is any better. Metagrid won't make you create good music, but it certainly goes a long way into reducing the friction from the music in your head and the music coming out of your monitors.
> 
> You can certainly achieve the same end results if you spend an indefinite amount of hours with Lemur or TouchOSC, but it will be a long journey.
> 
> It is that good. It just works.
> 
> Vanni



Well, my sentiments exactly. 

I e-mailed them asked about Knobs and faders like they had in their Arts Unmuted Lemur Templates and they said they are working to bring them to Metagrid IOS. Basically, it's making me think I am going to buy an iPad Pro and use it for this App in the not so distant future. Yes. It's amazing and £10.99? Ridiculous.


----------



## Whatisvalis

With the introduction of an xy pad/faders this thing would be killer - you will not need Lemur for templates - (more esoteric controllers, yes). 

I cannot imagine the amount of hours put into this - the depth of templates that come with it etc.


----------



## Vanni

i will just add that after 3 days with this app i found myself guiltily looking into the price of used ipad Pros...the guy running ArtsUnmuted, the company behind the app, deserves a bright (and rich) future.


----------



## jononotbono

Vanni said:


> i will just add that after 3 days with this app i found myself guiltily looking into the price of used ipad Pros...the guy running ArtsUnmuted, the company behind the app, deserves a bright (and rich) future.



I know! Haha! I watched a great video of Lorne Balfe and he briefly talks about his RCP touchscreen and he demonstrates a box on screen where he taps the BPM and it sets the BPM in Cubase. This is just great. I need to figure out how to do that. At the minute I'm using a CMC controller that I can tap. Those RCP crew seem to know their shit!


----------



## Pablocrespo

Whatisvalis said:


> The one drawback is it uses the same internal port as Lemur so you can't switch between apps.



I am using it with lemur with a second ipad and there are no issues. you can grab a first gen ipad for pennies, and use lemur there!


----------



## jononotbono

New update. Well, it's 1 week "old". Just gets better and better. I am truly lost without this App now.


----------



## Vanni

After the update, i can only confirm I would buy an iPad just to have this "app".
And calling it an "app" its like calling a Steinway a piece of wood that produces sounds. Well...you get the idea.

Just go out and buy it right now.


----------



## jononotbono

Vanni said:


> And calling it an "app" its like calling a Steinway a piece of wood that produces sounds.



Haha! True.


----------



## Whatisvalis

jononotbono said:


> New update. Well, it's 1 week "old". Just gets better and better. I am truly lost without this App now.




This is pretty much how I set mine up.


----------



## DynamicK

jononotbono said:


> New update. Well, it's 1 week "old". Just gets better and better. I am truly lost without this App now.


Great update...nice to see a developer who is pro active with adding new features. Przemek has always been of great help with my previous questions and requests with his Lemur apps.


----------



## munician

I just updated the app to 1.3, but the disk image for 1.3 will not open on my Mac and metagrid doesn't work...
is there a way to downgrade to 1.2 again?


----------



## jononotbono

munician said:


> I just updated the app to 1.3, but the disk image for 1.3 will not open on my Mac and metagrid doesn't work...
> is there a way to downgrade to 1.2 again?



Have no idea. It's working fine here. Have you actually reinstalled the new Metaserver onto your computer? And then recreated the Generic remotes with new XML files? Then redownloaded Metagrid onto iPad?


----------



## jononotbono

"Borrowed" a few ideas from their Cubase 9 video as a starting point. Going to work on a Midi Controller page when I have time but this covers many Key commands on one screen without having to go to a second scene.


----------



## Killiard

Looking good. I can't remember if they originally said that there would be a way to share templates for those of us who are too lazy to spend the time making them ourselves


----------



## jononotbono

Once I create a Macro in Cubase using the Logical Editor, how do I select it in Metagrid? I get it with the Project Logical Editor because there is a specific folder of Scenes to copy to the Preferences folder but I don't know where to save the Cubase Macros for Metagrid to find them. Any help would be great!


----------



## samphony

jononotbono said:


> Once I create a Macro in Cubase using the Logical Editor, how do I select it in Metagrid? I get it with the Project Logical Editor because there is a specific folder of Scenes to copy to the Preferences folder but I don't know where to save the Cubase Macros for Metagrid to find them. Any help would be great!


@jononotbono 

I suggest you should get in touch with Przemek. He is a very helpful person. He can explain the workflow to you. He is familiar with cubase, logic and studio one.


----------



## Pablocrespo

You have to set an additional generic remote with the Macros files located in the cubase_gr folder of metagrid files.
Just use the same ports, then, in cubase you set Macro 001, put your macro or logical editor there, similar as it was a function of cubase

Now in metagrid go to app specific commands like you were mapping a shortcut and find Macros category and select macro 001, and so on.

Writing this out of the studio by memory but I think that is the procedure


----------



## utopia

Hm..intrresting app. I'm currently using Midi Kinetics C_brains which is also amazing. I do use it for cc input (xy pad,faders etc) which is impossible with this app at the moment,right? Also, I love the selection panel in c_brains which basically lets you quickly select midi dats based on different attributes-notes whithin a range, notes by rhythmic position, cc by range,value etc etc. 
On the other hand im impressed with the modular aspect of metagrid and it's overall design. 
Anyone here owns both and can comment?


----------



## WindcryMusic

Looks like this app has very attractive graphics, and some smarts about reconfiguring itself on the fly for multiple apps, which sounds cool. But I don't see how it could possibly replace Lemur for me within a Logic session, when it appears to be all buttons and only buttons. I use Lemur for far more than to toggle commands, and at least at a glance, Metagrid doesn't appear to have those other types of widgets that are appropriate for musical expression.

I wish them well, though. It's a nice price for what is there.


----------



## jononotbono

WindcryMusic said:


> Looks like this app has very attractive graphics, and some smarts about reconfiguring itself on the fly for multiple apps, which sounds cool. But I don't see how it could possibly replace Lemur for me within a Logic session, when it appears to be all buttons and only buttons. I use Lemur for far more than to toggle commands, and at least at a glance, Metagrid doesn't appear to have those other types of widgets that are appropriate for musical expression.
> 
> I wish them well, though. It's a nice price for what is there.



As per a prior post on page 1, I have already said they are planning on bring Knobs and faders from their Lemur Templates. It's only a matter of time.


----------



## synthpunk

For Logic Pro X users that end up getting there IPad mk1&2 bricked by Os updates it will be a good option to have available avaiable presuming it can be downloaded for older iOS devices. If anyone knows this or the developer cares to drop by please do.


----------



## utopia

jononotbono said:


> As per a prior post on page 1, I have already said they are planning on bring Knobs and faders from their Lemur Templates. It's only a matter of time.


that sound more like it. Do you remember if they had xy pads also? I'm so used to riding mod+vibrato with a multiball


----------



## jononotbono

utopia said:


> that sound more like it. Do you remember if they had xy pads also? I'm so used to riding mod+vibrato with a multiball



They definitely have XY pads in their qb 2.5 Lemur Template. I own it and used to use it. Also, their Lemur "Metafader" Lemur Template controlled all CC faders if that's your thing (I prefer real faders) so considering they have stopped working on their Lemur products and solely working on IOS now, I'm expecting Metagrid to become something even more special.


----------



## nickhmusic

Just bought it after following the Lemur route for about 2 hours - dang I wish I'd checked this thread out first!  

It's a fantastically well thought out app and the first time I can safely say that I'm glad I bought an iPad. 

Anyway, barely scratched the surface but I'm already into my 2nd scene and have even customised my own Sonnox Oxford buttons for the Limiter and Dynamics on the Master output. Having these buttons in easy reach is going to make a big difference to the workflow which will in turn hopefully inspire more creativity! 

Has anyone had any issues with the app on the iPad losing connection when saving in Cubase? Every time it saves in Cubase, it connects to VE Pro for some reason, and I need to minimise/maximise my Cubase window to toggle it back on?


----------



## DynamicK

utopia said:


> I'm currently using Midi Kinetics C_brains which is also amazing. Also, I love the selection panel in c_brains which basically lets you quickly select midi dats based on different attributes. Anyone here owns both and can comment?


I have both. Apples and Oranges. They are different beasts to do completely different tasks. I know you can add your own buttons to the User Pad, but Metagrid is better at it. I have a Mackie Transport setup in the ThumbPad. Metagrid also works with any of your programs. I have both running all the time in 2 iPads.


----------



## stigc56

I use both. They are different in a number of ways, that makes MK better suited to do key switching on several different systems. Metagrid can send key combinations + builtin commands and that's really cool, although I would like some kind of 2 way communication to be completely convinced.


----------



## utopia

I think you guys are reffering to composer tools, not c_brains,correct? C_brains isn't really about keyswitches, it's about controlling cubase through an interface that works with logical editor and generic remotes.. anyways, i wrote to Przemek and got a reply saying they're working on many exciting things for Metagrid. Looking very much forward to checking out the app once they add that functionality


----------



## Whatisvalis

nickhmusic said:


> Has anyone had any issues with the app on the iPad losing connection when saving in Cubase? Every time it saves in Cubase, it connects to VE Pro for some reason, and I need to minimise/maximise my Cubase window to toggle it back on?



Not experienced that. You can lock MG to Cubase so it doesn't switch. Windows or Mac?


----------



## whinecellar

Just now finding this - looks great. How does it talk to Logic though - is it sending keyboard keystrokes that depend on the factory key commands? I hope not - I've developed a custom set of my own, along with custom controller mappings for all of my hardware controllers after 24 years of Logic use, and I don't want to lose any of that...


----------



## nickhmusic

Whatisvalis said:


> Not experienced that. You can lock MG to Cubase so it doesn't switch. Windows or Mac?


Windows - I've spoken to Przemek (he replied on a Sunday morning within 5 minutes ) - the issue is when I lock it to Cubase I can't use any of the multiple buttons I've assigned to key commands. 

I'm sending them an email of my current system setup so hopefully we'll figure this out. 

Cheers.


----------



## jononotbono

whinecellar said:


> Just now finding this - looks great. How does it talk to Logic though - is it sending keyboard keystrokes that depend on the factory key commands? I hope not - I've developed a custom set of my own, along with custom controller mappings for all of my hardware controllers after 24 years of Logic use, and I don't want to lose any of that...



I don't know much about it's use with Logic as I am a Cubase user although I do own Logic and track bands occasionally with it.

Metagrid allows you to set up an "Action Queue" which gives the following options...

Qwerty Keyboard Shortcuts
Text
Midi Messages
App-Specific Commands
Pauses

Cubase also allows for Project Editor Commands, Project Logical Editor Commands and these can be turned into Macros and Keycommands which you can then select in Metagrid. Which basically means you can do a hell of a lot with it. I'm gonna make a video showing what I've made soon as it might be helpful to someone.

Oh, it also works with Final Cut, Photo Shop, Safari, etc. It has a Screen Lock so it stays locked on whatever App you want to use it with and therefore allows you to have other Apps in focus in OSX. On the website there are videos showing MG being used with Logic, Cubase, Studio One, DP, so I imagine it's just as versatile. I think it's so good that I'm going to buy an iPad Pro for it


----------



## whinecellar

I asked the developer and he emailed me right back - super nice and informative guy! They have a companion control surface plug-in that installs within the Logic app itself, just like any other third-party controller. This app truly looks incredible, and their plans for the immediate future look ridiculously cool as well!


----------



## jononotbono

whinecellar said:


> This app truly looks incredible, and their plans for the immediate future look ridiculously cool as well!



£10.99. Laughable really. How can they get away with charging so much?! Bloody plunderous.


----------



## whinecellar

jononotbono said:


> £10.99. Laughable really. How can they get away with charging so much?! Bloody plunderous.



As a wise hobbit once noted, "there's still some good in this world, Mr. Frodo."


----------



## Whatisvalis

Honestly it's worth it just for my Finder template.


----------



## Blakus

Oh wow, this is perfect! Very impressed.


----------



## ZenFaced

How does it compare to midi kinetic Composer Tools?


----------



## Blake Ewing

Bought it. Very cool stuff. Once MIDI faders, etc are implemented, it will be amazingly useful for total Logic control.


----------



## Vanni

Question for Cubase users: do you find yourselves using the built in Macro engine in Metagrid or do you prefer setting up Macros in Cubase and then assigning them to a Key Command in Metagrid?


----------



## jononotbono

Vanni said:


> Question for Cubase users: do you find yourselves using the built in Macro engine in Metagrid or do you prefer setting up Macros in Cubase and then assigning them to a Key Command in Metagrid?



Both. For visibility stuff you copy a folder containing Metagrid "Scenes" into the PLE folder. This way, any PLE command you make can be saved as one of the Scenes and then in Metagrid you can select the desired Scene. Obviously you don't have to use it but it's super quick.


----------



## Synthmorph

Metagrid is a huge workflow booster for me. Finally I can forget the shortcuts of my 70-80 Cubase macros...


----------



## ModalRealist

Having just read this thread, I picked up Metagrid and am very, very impressed. Both with the breadth of functionality, and with the very pleasant presentation. I've been using Lemur for "utility" MIDI functions and some DAW control, but this will replace that completely.

If they added XY pads and faders, I'd probably uninstall Lemur... (sorry, Lemur, you've been well-used though).


----------



## jononotbono

I've been playing about with Metagrid for days now. There is something I have concluded about it. When using the Action Queue with detailed PLE Commands, things can go abit "weird". Feels buggy and I have a feeling it's something to do with Pause times between each action/command/Macros. So I don't think it's "buggy" it just feels like it when you are trying to do a complex serious of tasks...

For example, you can use a MG Scene and reveal a Folder's contents with everything else hiding. No Problem. Just the contents (for this example let's just call the Folder "Chamber Strings") of Chamber Strings will Show and everything else will hide . The problem for me is that this also hides all the important tracks I have above the divide tracklist such as Marker Track, Video track, Rulers, Time Sig, Tempo Track - etc. So, to get round this, I've spent days coming up with a couple of macros that in the right sequence means that when you hit the button for Chamber Strings, The Important tracks, and Chamber Strings show and have included these steps in every Key command so it looks like the Important tracks never disappear and always remain. I had to put the "important tracks" in a Folder (which I aptly called the IMPORTANT track) which is a simple work around because in the PLE there is no option for "Ruler track". I also want the VST Instruments folder to be Visible but folded everytime I press the Chamber Strings Button. So, when I press the button, what happens is the IMPORTANT track shows (unfolded), the VST Instruments track shows (Folded) in main Project window (not Above Divide tracklist section) and the Chamber Strings Folder Shows (unfolded). 

Also, when I work, I like to have a Folder as the first track in a folder that I use for dumping Disabled Midi and Instrument tracks (aptly called Dump Track). I use this for when I render parts out to audio but still want to retain the Midi tracks, data, position, routing etc but not have it cluttering up my project window. Out of sight, out of mind. The problem with having these Dump folder tracks in each of the Folders is that when you press the Chamber Strings (and all the others) button, the Dump track also shows and is unfolded which makes everything messy. So... Also in my Action Queue are a few custom made Macros that do what I've described above but also, when the Chamber Strings folder shows, there is a Hidden folder called Dump track and I have a dedicated button that toggles it's visibility with the dump tracks being Folded. So, when I want to "dump" the midi, I press a button to show the Dump tracks, drag anything I want into them, then toggle the button to hide the dump track and job done. I'm also working on a couple of macros that empty the dump tracks to save time when cleaning the template at the end of a project without even opening them, which would be slick, but that's making my head hurt figuring that out. However, MG doesn't always play nice with such a mad amount of PLE commands and Macros so...

TL:DR

For complex Action Queues create all this stuff in Cubase and just assign the Macros to the MG Generic Remote and in MG assign 1 Macros. Things this way, although it takes time, are reliable as opposed to weird things happening and commands getting confused with each other. Sorry if this sounds like nonsense. Hardly any sleep and I'll make a video showing this stuff when I'm closer to having an amazing MG controller. For simple commands in MG, the thing is a dream come true! The iPad is basically going to be able to do everything JXL can in his Touch screen video!


----------



## Synthmorph

FYI: the Cubase macros containing a LE/PLE preset will not work via Generic Remote! This is a bug (not the only...) in the GR implementation. They work from menu and keycommands though.
*Workaround:* put an empty LE/PLE preset *after the last* LE/PLE preset in the macro and probably it will work from GR.


----------



## jononotbono

Synthmorph said:


> FYI: the Cubase macros containing a LE/PLE preset will not work via Generic Remote! This is a bug (not the only...) in the GR implementation. They work from menu and keycommands though.
> *Workaround:* put an empty LE/PLE preset *after the last* LE/PLE preset in the macro and probably it will work from GR.



interesting but I have Cubase Macros containing about 4 PLE Commands and native Cubase Commands and they are working fine via a Macro being assign in a Generic Remote and then assigning that Macro to MG. I'll give what you say ago and see if makes any difference.

When I create all these commands as a Cubase Macros, when I eventually assign them to MG and hit the iPad button, what I want displays seamlessly. When I go through the Action Queue, you can see folders folding and then hiding (just for a blip of time) so I think Cubase Macros creation is the way to go for complex commands. Sometimes the wrong folders show so I think the commands get confused which means you need to create bigger pauses between actions and then you get to the point where every button takes a noticeable time to perform your desired function. 

On a different topic, does anyone know how to assign a button so it could be used as a Tap Tempo?
Also, anyone know if I can assign a physical fader to both scroll bars in Project arrange window (The scroll bar at top right that change the visible size of the waveforms in an audio track without actually changing the gain) and the scroll bar in the divide list so I can scroll through the Video, Ruler, Tempo track etc?


----------



## IoannisGutevas

Hm, i've always wondered where ArtsUnmuted has gone! Metagrid seems very nice and elegant but considering the DAW funcionality i would prefer seeing some mackie faders for the mixer and/or selected channel too! Will give it a try tho! Nice find!


----------



## dtcomposer

So I have built a pretty extensive Touch OSC template. Is there any advantage to using metagrid other than a nicer looking (in my opinion) GUI? Is there some functionality that isn't present in Touch OSC?


----------



## jononotbono

IoannisGutevas said:


> considering the DAW



It works with a few different DAWs... Logic, Cubase, DP, Studio One from the top of my head. The website contains all this info.


----------



## IoannisGutevas

jononotbono said:


> It works with a few different DAWs... Logic, Cubase, DP, Studio One from the top of my head. The website contains all this info.



Υeah i know, i wrote considering the daw functionality (of metagrid). Metagrid can be used with Photoshop and several other programs as well, thats why i said that.


----------



## jononotbono

IoannisGutevas said:


> Υeah i know, i wrote considering the daw functionality (of metagrid). Metagrid can be used with Photoshop and several other programs as well, thats why i said that.



Oh right. It only said "Considering the DAW" so I thought you meant something else! No worries.


----------



## ZenFaced

I looked at videos for this and midi kinetic's Composer Tools and I think Composer Tools is much better. Cost more, yes, but looks like a more user friendly program with better interface. Has anyone here tried Composer Tools to give us an idea?


----------



## Vanni

ZenFaced said:


> I looked at videos for this and midi kinetic's Composer Tools and I think Composer Tools is much better. Cost more, yes, but looks like a more user friendly program with better interface. Has anyone here tried Composer Tools to give us an idea?



Don't know, but it costs 10x more, not a small difference.
It should be miles and miles better.


----------



## stigc56

jononotbono said:


> The problem for me is that this also hides all the important tracks I have above the divide tracklist such as Marker Track, Video track, Rulers, Time Sig, Tempo Track - etc. So, to get round this, I've spent days coming up with a couple of macros that in the right sequence means that when you hit the button for Chamber Strings, The Important tracks, and Chamber Strings show and have included these steps in every Key command so it looks like the Important tracks never disappear and always remain. I had to put the "important tracks" in a Folder (which I aptly called the IMPORTANT track) which is a simple work around because in the PLE there is no option for "Ruler track"


I created a PLE that unhide all tempo, signature & marker tracks




Saved it as Scene 100, and added it as an ending step to all the Visibility macros, it works fine.


----------



## jononotbono

stigc56 said:


> I created a PLE that unhide all tempo, signature & marker tracks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saved it as Scene 100, and added it as an ending step to all the Visibility macros, it works fine.



How do you get round a secondary Ruler not Hiding? I did the exact same thing but put these tracks in a Folder so I could exclude that specific Folder.


----------



## stigc56

ZenFaced said:


> I looked at videos for this and midi kinetic's Composer Tools and I think Composer Tools is much better. Cost more, yes, but looks like a more user friendly program with better interface. Has anyone here tried Composer Tools to give us an idea?


Well I use both. Composer Tools do something else than Metagrid. I use Composer Tools to select articulations in my libraries. The way it's designed let you use a standard interface to select articulations for different libraries. That's easy to learn. I use Metagrid as a shortcut platform controlling Cubase for visibility among others. So they are really different. I know Metagrid is an ongoing process so things may change.


----------



## stigc56

jononotbono said:


> How do you get round a secondary Ruler not Hiding? I did the exact same thing but put these tracks in a Folder so I could exclude that specific Folder.


I see what you mean, the ruler track can't be selected as a Media Type in PLE, so when it's hidden it can't be unhidden again. I don't use additional ruler tracks, so I hadn't seen the problem.
Typical Cubase! It's almost there and then not.


----------



## stigc56

Okay, by moving the special tracks (tempo, signature, markers, rulers) to a folder and naming that folder Special Tracks, you can create a macro that will "unhide" all folders of that name, and include that macro in the action queue for all visibility macros in Metagrid. That works!


----------



## jononotbono

stigc56 said:


> I see what you mean, the ruler track can't be selected as a Media Type in PLE, so when it's hidden it can't be unhidden again. I don't use additional ruler tracks, so I hadn't seen the problem.
> Typical Cubase! It's almost there and then not.



Haha It's so true. Also, you can't direct Cubase to do anything with Disabled tracks. 

I wanted to have the VST Folder showing (but folded) when I show any Library but I also want a folder in each folder that is called Midi Dump (to dump midi parts into when I've rendered to audio so I can always go back and not have it cluttering up the Project window) but I want it hidden (and folded). And then with a separate button set to show/hide (but keeping it folded)... So I have this PLE command (set as scene 18) in an elaborate Macros...


----------



## jononotbono

I found that this was making Metagrid behave in a strange way and the sequence was tripping up (and I tried different Pause times until the wait was far too long)so creating all these steps as a Cubase Macro is lot more reliable and in Metagrid I just assign a button as a single Macros. It's all work in progress but I am loving the workflow possibilities with this stuff. Perhaps I may get rid of the second Ruler but I kind of like it.

Something I'm trying to figure out is when the Midi Dump Tracks need emptying at the end of a Project, rather than it manually, have a button that flushes the contents (think of the Dump Track as a toilet haha) but sadly I don't know how to tell Cubase to "find" the Disabled tracks inside the Dump Tracks. So... I think something like Deleting the Dump Tracks and then Replacing them with new ones is the only way but I'm still scratching my head trying to work this out.


----------



## chimuelo

Thanks, just read this and think I want to get it for clip launching.
Pretty simple idea but I'll run the app on iPad into my K4 and trigger my choice of 16 clips.
Hopefully.


----------



## Metasystem.io

Hi Guys, I am Przemek - the developer of Metagrid for iOS and the man behind arts|UNMUTED projects for Lemur. I've just learnt about this thread and I though I’d chime in. First of all, I am so happy to see the fantastic feedback here - it means a lot for us! This and lots of positive emails we receive inspires us to work hard to take Metagrid where we really want it to be - a complete customisable, flexible and user-friendly tool for creative professionals, especially composers.

Metagrid is a work in progress. We have great plans for it - but since we are a small team - it will take some time to make our dream come true. We want to port our Lemur concepts to iOS and take them to the next level with Metagrid as a central hub.

Till then, it has got its shortcomings from music creation perspective. As already said, you can use Metagrid together with other tools like - MIDIKinetics projects for Lemur - Michael makes great stuff, indeed. And since Metagrid v1.3.1, you can use it with Lemur simultaneously on the same iPad - we implemented a port switching mechanism so if any app has already taken a Metagrid default port, it switches to the next one from the port pool. No user interaction needed.

If you have got any suggestions, problems or comments, write to [email protected]. We will do our best to make you happy! And I will follow this thread and bump in if needed.


----------



## WindcryMusic

Metasystem.io said:


> ... since Metagrid v1.3.1, you can use it with Lemur simultaneously on the same iPad - we implemented a port switching mechanism so if any app has already taken a Metagrid default port, it switches to the next one from the port pool. No user interaction needed.



Well now, that's a welcome bit of news. Since I've invested my time into creating Lemur templates customized to my needs, I don't see myself ditching Lemur anytime soon, but if the two can coexist and work together, then maybe I can afford to give Metagrid a closer look after all. Thanks for joining the conversation and sharing this!


----------



## ZenFaced

stigc56 said:


> Well I use both. Composer Tools do something else than Metagrid. I use Composer Tools to select articulations in my libraries. The way it's designed let you use a standard interface to select articulations for different libraries. That's easy to learn. I use Metagrid as a shortcut platform controlling Cubase for visibility among others. So they are really different. I know Metagrid is an ongoing process so things may change.



I'm pretty sure Composer Tools allows shortcut/key commands as well. So it seems Composer Tools has everything Metagrid offers but with a nicer GUI and it allows user customizable CC controls and X/Y control as well. Correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## stigc56

ZenFaced said:


> I'm pretty sure Composer Tools allows shortcut/key commands as well. So it seems Composer Tools has everything Metagrid offers but with a nicer GUI and it allows user customizable CC controls and X/Y control as well. Correct me if I'm wrong


Yes you are wrong. Composer Tools has a lot of controller functions, faders, knobs, buttons, but the design is not focused on creating macros for functions like bouncecaudio, visibility agents (Cubase) and so on. Furthermore is Metagrid aware of the app you are using and can switch to a new interface accordingly. I think they are two different apps and they live fine side by side on my desk one on a ipad pro and the other on an ipad 4.


----------



## IoannisGutevas

I have used Composer Tools Pro,C brains, some of artsUnmuted older lemur libraries, tried Touch OSC and now metagrid, been testing it last 2 days. 

So far although metagrid is a lot organized and looks VERY nice it isnt anything revolutionary or doing anything that Lemur or Touch OSC cant do. If you are lazy to learn how to program basic buttons and assign them to commands go for it. Its a very nice and easy solution.

It lacks though MIDI faders and Mackie Control. So if you need faders to program your own CC curves metagrid wont do it. Composer Tools is far more advanced the learning curve is higher but you will have faders and a lot more advanced control over your daw (if you put C Brains into consideration) you have the most advanced Cubase controller (for tablets at least). 

You can get lemur though and program your own interface. Thats what i have done for Cubase and now for Studio One. Basic CC faders and buttons to be assigned in macros and commands that you use often can save you A LOT of time. Its not that difficult to be programmed. 

Metagrid is really nice looks awesome but the lack of CC faders and Mackie Faders makes it not the best option at the moment for a DAW control app. That said, Przemek is a lemur wizzard and im sure in the future the updates will be awesome !


----------



## stigc56

IoannisGutevas said:


> Metagrid is really nice looks awesome but the lack of CC faders and Mackie Faders makes it not the best option at the moment for a DAW control app. That said, Przemek is a lemur wizzard and im sure in the future the updates will be awesome !


Again, I don't think Metagrid and Composer Tools aims at the same. Composer Tools is far more into controlling CC, volume, articulation and so on. Metagrid is the ultimate remote control for the FUNCTIONS in a DAW. The C Brains is very nice I use that too.
And then just a final word about the learning curve in these apps. I have used hours and hours on programming Lemur, but in the end I just enjoy composing so much that I will take on the lazy attitude and be grateful that someone else will do the job and ask such a modest prize.


----------



## IoannisGutevas

stigc56 said:


> Again, I don't think Metagrid and Composer Tools aims at the same. Composer Tools is far more into controlling CC, volume, articulation and so on. Metagrid is the ultimate remote control for the FUNCTIONS in a DAW. The C Brains is very nice I use that too.
> And then just a final word about the learning curve in these apps. I have used hours and hours on programming Lemur, but in the end I just enjoy composing so much that I will take on the lazy attitude and be grateful that someone else will do the job and ask such a modest prize.



They are both interfaces which using midi data transfer to control various aspects of a DAW. That alone makes them comparable. I dont think that the aims of these 2 apps are different and since we heard from Przemek that updates are on the way dont be so sure that the aim is different, its just that the level of development at this point in lemur is far ahead from Metagrid. Its understandable that the functionality of lemur would be more advanced and to be able to do more things since its an app thats developed and used as basis for lots of templates and a lot longer than Metagrid.

Functions of a DAW are subjective. A function can be considered setting the CC 1 for x notes to be y amount. Everything can be considered a function especially in the programming world. 

Lastly i didnt mean being lazy in programming your own Lemur interface as a bad thing  I have spend also countless hours on using Lemur and Composer Tools and now Metagrid too, but in the end i prefer doing the work and having my own interface the way i want rather than trying to figure out what someone else builds. I love trying new things though thats why i bought metagrid. Its a matter of preference and how you wanna spare your time. Whatever works for anyone!


----------



## jononotbono

I think Metagrid is going to knock it out of the park over the next year. It's already great but their Arts Unmuted Lemur Templates, namely qb 25, was/is fantastic and as soon as they bring the faders, knobs, XY to IOS Metagrid the sooner Comparisons to Lemur will be over. Perhaps.

I might give Composer Tools Pro a go at some point as I still own Lemur. I have physical faders for controlling Faders but having some on a touch screen for various assignments would be useful. Can you set up a Tap Tempo button with Lemur?

I use a CMC-TP (and a couple of others) which has a Tap Tempo feature and I'd hate to be without it.


----------



## ZenFaced

How easy is it to set up keyswitch commands in Metagrid? I would be using it with SkiSwitcher


----------



## Vanni

ZenFaced said:


> How easy is it to set up keyswitch commands in Metagrid? I would be using it with SkiSwitcher



Metagrid one and only function is to create "views" with buttons in it.
It is a breath to assign to these buttons whatever imaginable: midi ccs, program changes, shortcuts, text, app specific commands, macros, keyboard shortcuts, combinations of all of the above. There basically is no limit.

It is also extremely pleasant "design wise", with colors, icons, etc. The overall UI is exceptionally polished, something that Apple would design if it was in this business. You rarely happen to encounter this level of smoothness from a single-handed software house. If i were a developer house or professional in that area i would try to hire the developer right here and now.
In a nutshell, just go for it, you won't regret it and it's worth much, much, much more than its price tag.

As an added bonus the developer is working on adding faders etc. , but that will come in the future (at least we can all hope so).

I honestly think anyone working with a DAW and owning an iPad should instantly buy it.

Do read the short manual as there are some advanced functions under the hood for copying/paste buttons etc. that can speed up a lot the set up.

It is true that you can achieve the same end results with Lemur or TouchOSC (or similar programs), but i fail to see why anyone should spend endless hours only to end up with something that at best will look close to what it is available right now for a tiny tiny price tag.


----------



## ZenFaced

I downloaded and installed Metagrid and got it synched with Logic. In order to use it with SkiSwitcher I need to set it to transmit on midi channel 16. How do I do that?


----------



## jononotbono

Every time I switched from one folder to another I realised that the last selected track from the previous folder was still Record armed. I had to make a PLE command to disarm it. Just wondering if anyone else has experienced this?


----------



## ZenFaced

ZenFaced said:


> I downloaded and installed Metagrid and got it synched with Logic. In order to use it with SkiSwitcher I need to set it to transmit on midi channel 16. How do I do that?



I think I figured it out - In Action Queue I selected the appropriate keyboard "Note" (Eg C0 for the first articulation) and then set it to channel 16. Am I on the right track? (no pun intended)


----------



## ZenFaced

Not working. I think I need to figure out how to allow Logic to accept midi information from MetaGrid. I don't want to hijack this thread so I'll look for answer elsewhere.


----------



## jononotbono

ZenFaced said:


> Not working. I think I need to figure out how to allow Logic to accept midi information from MetaGrid. I don't want to hijack this thread so I'll look for answer elsewhere.


It's fine, ask away. Someone might be able to help. It's a thread about all things Metagrid


----------



## ZenFaced

Okay I got it to work thanks to help from Peter Schwartz! I couldn't figure out how to set up Logic to receive midi on Channel 16 with Metagrid so instead of using midi key switch Peter suggested I transmit the articulation change using CC#32. So in the Metgrid "action queue" under "MidiMessage" its set it for CC#32 on midi channel 1 and then pick a value between 1 and 16 for each articulation that was set up in your plugin. So in my case, Legato is set to receive under value 1 which triggers the midi channel 1 in my VEPro through SkiSwitcher. Value 2 triggers the next articulation in my VEpro plugin, etc. Works like a charm!!


----------



## ontracktuts

Metagrid looks insane. Has anyone moved back to TouchOSC after using Metagrid. Im on TouchOSC. merely cos its free. Now need to debate on going up to Lemur and Metagrid.


----------



## ZenFaced

Experienced Metagrid users:

2 questions:

(1) How can I change the grid size for a previously created view?

(2) How can I tell Metagrid to select a specific track in Logic? -- For example, when I click a custom button I want it to select midi track 2 "Flute". Is this possible?

Thanks!

- Steve


----------



## Metasystem.io

ZenFaced said:


> Experienced Metagrid users:
> 
> 2 questions:
> 
> (1) How can I change the grid size for a previously created view?
> 
> (2) How can I tell Metagrid to select a specific track in Logic? -- For example, when I click a custom button I want it to select midi track 2 "Flute". Is this possible?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> - Steve



Steve - I replied to your email but it bounced back as undeliverable. Here are the answers:

1. Currently no - it will be implemented in the next version though.
2. Not directly. Perhaps more advanced Logic users have got some workarounds.


----------



## Jetzer

Finally had some time to play with this app, I love it! 

One question: is there a way to lock the position of the buttons? Moving the buttons the way I want drives me crazy because everytime I move one to a new place it messes the whole thing up. And getting it right the 1st time requires some serious planning


----------



## Metasystem.io

Jesse Heslinga said:


> Finally had some time to play with this app, I love it!
> 
> One question: is there a way to lock the position of the buttons? Moving the buttons the way I want drives me crazy because everytime I move one to a new place it messes the whole thing up. And getting it right the 1st time requires some serious planning



Glad you like the app. We will add swap buttons functionality in the next update.


----------



## Pablocrespo

Jesse Heslinga said:


> Finally had some time to play with this app, I love it!
> 
> One question: is there a way to lock the position of the buttons? Moving the buttons the way I want drives me crazy because everytime I move one to a new place it messes the whole thing up. And getting it right the 1st time requires some serious planning



I have driven przemek crazy with feature request in the past, but here is one we should fond useful.

Instead of pushing the other buttons when you are rearranging we could have an option to swap buttons
For example : if I move A1 to F4, F4 goes to A1. So no other buttons move.

And the other one: we have been talking about a shift button that can be use to double the amount of buttons without changing the view. But how about a non latching button that changes the view?

So, I press A1 and keep it pressed and the buttons around it change to another view, when I release it they go back to normal. I believe that the lemur template that you made before had this function.

Thanks Przemek! And I hope you are ok and fully recovered!


----------



## Pablocrespo

Metasystem.io said:


> Glad you like the app. We will add swap buttons functionality in the next update.



You beat me to it! Outstanding!


----------



## Metasystem.io

Pablocrespo said:


> I have driven przemek crazy with feature request in the past, but here is one we should fond useful.
> 
> Instead of pushing the other buttons when you are rearranging we could have an option to swap buttons
> For example : if I move A1 to F4, F4 goes to A1. So no other buttons move.
> 
> And the other one: we have been talking about a shift button that can be use to double the amount of buttons without changing the view. But how about a non latching button that changes the view?
> 
> So, I press A1 and keep it pressed and the buttons around it change to another view, when I release it they go back to normal. I believe that the lemur template that you made before had this function.
> 
> Thanks Przemek! And I hope you are ok and fully recovered!



The next update (v.1.4) will also include Shift buttons that will allow displaying a secondary view assigned to a scene. Adding a non-latching button to a button would add an additional level of complexity that we'd like to avoid. Primary and secondary view assigned to a scene should be enough. And remember that every button can be assigned with a "return" view - so you can press a button to go to a another view where you can press another button to perform an action and go back to the source view. This is really handy.


----------



## Jetzer

Metasystem.io said:


> Glad you like the app. We will add swap buttons functionality in the next update.



That's really great, thanks!


----------



## Jetzer

Hmm, Cubase forgets my macro setups in Device Setup -> Generic Remote when I close Cubase. Something I've missed?


----------



## Pablocrespo

Metasystem.io said:


> And remember that every button can be assigned with a "return" view - so you can press a button to go to a another view where you can press another button to perform an action and go back to the source view. This is really handy.



I have never seen this function, how do you enable it?

(glad to see the shift button coming!)


----------



## jononotbono

Yeah a Lock button would be fantastic. Moving buttons, especially when you have, for example, 8 in a perfect arrangement and then want to move them all down or up becomes a bit of a drag. 



Jesse Heslinga said:


> Hmm, Cubase forgets my macro setups in Device Setup -> Generic Remote when I close Cubase. Something I've missed?



Yeah, Cubase forgets all Generic Remotes unless you export them and import them once. Then they stay remembered. Although when I have been adding Macros and fiddling with anything in a Generic Remote, I always export and reimport to make sure.


----------



## Jetzer

@jononotbono I will try that. Thanks!


----------



## ZenFaced

Metasystem.io said:


> 1. Currently no - it will be implemented in the next version though.


----------



## CDNmusic

Pablocrespo said:


> I have never seen this function, how do you enable it?
> 
> (glad to see the shift button coming!)


It's explained in the manual, but put simply you can easily create a very useful "shift" button on each one of your scenes, or create any sub-menu that is easily invoked and then hidden after pressing a button. 

I for example made a "go to" sub-page within my main project scene that I invoke quickly to get a number of options to jump to different places in my project, once I press a button in that sub-page I automatically go to my main scene. Sub-pages are specially handy for one press functions that you access sporadically. 

Incredibly powerful and customizable app, just like somebody said above, looks and works like a native apple product.


----------



## jononotbono

Create a new View and choose what grid size you want. Make sure to give it a name so you know which one it is (it can get confusing if you have many). When you create a button that you want to go to a sub grid, you choose the assigned View button and then choose the new View you created and job done. You now have a sub page. It's endless how deep you could make a controller with this option. 

I would like an option like I have used in Lemur that when I press and hold a button, sub buttons appear over the main buttons and to select them, I keep my finger pressed and just swipe in the direction and when I lift my finger, whatever button my finger was on is the button that gets switched.


----------



## jononotbono

I am also wondering if there is a limit on Macros and scenes? Will it be possible to expand on what is already there? I thought it would be more than enough but I can see myself running out.


----------



## Metasystem.io

jononotbono said:


> I would like an option like I have used in Lemur that when I press and hold a button, sub buttons appear over the main buttons and to select them, I keep my finger pressed and just swipe in the direction and when I lift my finger, whatever button my finger was on is the button that gets switched.



We are not fans of this functionality - the swiping is just unnecesary - it is easier to tap: one tap on a button to display a submenu, another tap to perform an action and go back. No swipping needed. We can't see any ergonomic improvement in "swipeable" menus. They just look fancy. To my best knowledge, you can't find this UI design pattern in any Apple application.


----------



## jononotbono

Metasystem.io said:


> We are not fans of this functionality - the swiping is just unnecesary - it is easier to tap: one tap on a button to display a submenu, another tap to perform an action and go back. No swipping needed. We can't see any ergonomic improvement in "swipeable" menus. They just look fancy. To my best knowledge, you can't find this UI design pattern in any Apple application.



Ok that's fine. You know best! It's old habits that's all.


----------



## Metasystem.io

jononotbono said:


> I am also wondering if there is a limit on Macros and scenes? Will it be possible to expand on what is already there? I thought it would be more than enough but I can see myself running out.



Once we finish Content Manager/Fader module/Multi-client connection functionality - these are the priorities now - we have to keep our focus.


----------



## jononotbono

Metasystem.io said:


> Once we finish Content Manager/Fader module/Multi-client connection functionality - these are the priorities now - we have to keep our focus.



So exciting. Sorry for all the questions but I am seriously considering buying an iPad Pro for this. I would actually love to be able to buy a big touch screen, like a Raven, and use Metagrid on it but it's only for IOS. Any hope in the future it could be a possibility to be used on other touch screens?

Will it be an option to retain the button size of the largest grid 11 x 10 but on the iPad Pro just have more. So 21 x 20 (just a guess) or something like that? 

And... An XY Controller? Is this coming? 

Such demands haha!


----------



## Metasystem.io

jononotbono said:


> So exciting. Sorry for all the questions but I am seriously considering buying an iPad Pro for this. I would actually love to be able to buy a big touch screen, like a Raven, and use Metagrid on it but it's only for IOS. Any hope in the future it could be a possibility to be used on other touch screens?
> 
> Will it be an option to retain the button size of the largest grid 11 x 10 but on the iPad Pro just have more. So 21 x 20 (just a guess) or something like that?
> 
> And... An XY Controller? Is this coming?
> 
> Such demands haha!



No plans for other platforms apart from iOS. We will experiment with 21X20 but I doubt it will be usable - initially we thought 11x10 is the limit of ergonomic handling on iPad Pro. And yes, XY controllers with come with Fader module.


----------



## jononotbono

Metasystem.io said:


> No plans for other platforms apart from iOS. We will experiment with 21X20 but I doubt it will be usable - initially we thought 11x10 is the limit of ergonomic handling on iPad Pro. And yes, XY controllers with come with Fader module.



Absolutely brilliant. This is going to be so slick. 

At first I thought the smallest buttons on largest grid would be too small but they are just right which is why having them that size on an iPad Pro would be great (in my opinion). I think it might be cool to have the option to have a mix of different button sizes on same grid. And if at all possible have a Tap Tempo button (I don't know if that's possible) as I rely on my Steinberg CMC TP for for that at the minute.


----------



## CDNmusic

jononotbono said:


> Absolutely brilliant. This is going to be so slick.
> 
> At first I thought the smallest buttons on largest grid would be too small but they are just right which is why having them that size on an iPad Pro would be great (in my opinion). I think it might be cool to have the option to have a mix of different button sizes on same grid. And if at all possible have a Tap Tempo button (I don't know if that's possible) as I rely on my Steinberg CMC TP for for that at the minute.


Yes, good idea having different button sizes on the same grid. Tempo button would be great to have as well.


----------



## CDNmusic

Hi Przemek, are you considering having dual "state" buttons? As in engaged/active and disengaged/inactive state? (similar to how the transport buttons work on qb v2.5). 

Also, it would be great to have the ability to create something similar to what Richard Ames was able to do on his lemur template, his visibility settings are incredibly handy, something I've tried to recreate but I lack the knowledge and time to put it together myself. The way he created a "solo" view toggle button is fantastic, you can see what I'm referring to on this video around the 3 minute mark


Congrats again for a fabulous app.


----------



## emasters

Jesse Heslinga said:


> Hmm, Cubase forgets my macro setups in Device Setup -> Generic Remote when I close Cubase. Something I've missed?



I expected when Cubase imports the device XML file, it would make it's own working copy - but that doesn't seem to be the case. If you import the XML file(s) from the desktop then delete after, the Cubase device setup won't find it again. If you import the XML file(s) from a persistent location and leave them there, it should find them the next time you start Cubase. Don't know if that's what's happening on your system, but I've been bit by this before.


----------



## Metasystem.io

CDNmusic said:


> Hi Przemek, are you considering having dual "state" buttons? As in engaged/active and disengaged/inactive state? (similar to how the transport buttons work on qb v2.5).
> 
> Also, it would be great to have the ability to create something similar to what Richard Ames was able to do on his lemur template, his visibility settings are incredibly handy, something I've tried to recreate but I lack the knowledge and time to put it together myself. The way he created a "solo" view toggle button is fantastic, you can see what I'm referring to on this video around the 3 minute mark
> 
> 
> Congrats again for a fabulous app.




We will implement dual state button - we already have a prototype - basically each button will have a switch that will enable you to create "two buttons in one" with all availble parameters for each state. ETA is not set - maybe before or after Content Manager. Richard's Lemur template is very specific to his Cubase template - Lemur is great for this (taking into account all limitations) but it requires some scripting. Metagrid is by design more universal so creating the solo behaviour would require adding additional parameters for buttons - first of all, double state buttons (which will come) and the information which button should be set to "Off" state when you set a given button to "On". Naturally, we can easily implement this functionality in Metagrid - but this way we will be adding additional layer of complexity. I have added it to Feature Request list, though.


----------



## Vanni

CDNmusic said:


> Hi Przemek, are you considering having dual "state" buttons? As in engaged/active and disengaged/inactive state? (similar to how the transport buttons work on qb v2.5).
> 
> Also, it would be great to have the ability to create something similar to what Richard Ames was able to do on his lemur template, his visibility settings are incredibly handy, something I've tried to recreate but I lack the knowledge and time to put it together myself. The way he created a "solo" view toggle button is fantastic, you can see what I'm referring to on this video around the 3 minute mark
> 
> 
> Congrats again for a fabulous app.




Hi,
Why don't you just create view buttons for specific libraries? Or articulations categories, instrument types, etc.
I've setup metagrid that way and I don't see differences in what I achieve vs. Ames video.


----------



## jononotbono

Does anyone know how I how can screen capture the iPad screen and the main screen of OSX at the same time? I've tried QuickTime but it is so laggy when recording both that's it not an option.


----------



## jononotbono

CDNmusic said:


> Also, it would be great to have the ability to create something similar to what Richard Ames was able to do on his lemur template, his visibility settings are incredibly handy, something I've tried to recreate but I lack the knowledge



Just learn how to use the PLE. I didn't know how to use it last week. Now I have buttons that open specific folders and specific tracks. Everything is down to correct naming so this stuff is specific to ones own needs. 

It's fantastic and worth putting the time in. It's all very well using Metagrid to show and hide specific "scenes" but what if you always want to see the marker, Video, Time Sig and Tempo track each time you change scene? Well, you need to create a PLE command to do that etc


----------



## Killiard

jononotbono said:


> Does anyone know how I how can screen capture the iPad screen and the main screen of OSX at the same time? I've tried QuickTime but it is so laggy when recording both that's it not an option.


 
Have you tried Screenflow? Costs about £70 I think though.


----------



## colony nofi

Chiming in to say i'm watching this thread with a LOT of interest. Will be getting a 12" ipad just for this app once faders are implemented. I'm a PLE nerd - so this is so completely up my alley.


----------



## jononotbono

Killiard said:


> Have you tried Screenflow? Costs about £70 I think though.



Screenflow doesn't support Nvidia Webdrivers and non flashed GFX cards sadly. I'm (as you know) using a GTx960 in the 5,1 so unfortunately can't use Screenflow. I've heard it's a brilliant app


----------



## Soundhound

Thanks for this thread Jono. Got Metagrid and already adding buttons as I go. Love this thing.


----------



## CDNmusic

Metasystem.io said:


> We will implement dual state button - we already have a prototype


That's great to hear Przemek



jononotbono said:


> Just learn how to use the PLE. I didn't know how to use it last week. Now I have buttons that open specific folders and specific tracks. Everything is down to correct naming so this stuff is specific to ones own needs.


Yeap, I hear you, PLE is very powerful, even more combined with Metagrid. I have no issues understanding PLE, in fact I've done quite a bit of work to get as close as I can get to Richard's visibility configuration using Metagrid. I borrowed your solution to put the "tools" tracks in a folder named tools and include that folder in all the visibility macros...thanks for that solution. 

The only missing piece is the dual state functionality and a way to do Richard's solo view button. I tried to implement a solo view button on an edited version of qb v2.5 but couldn't get it working, then Metagrid iOS came out and well, I don't plane using Lemur anymore except for the also excellent c_brains which I regularly use on another ipad for MIDI editing. 

Once Metagrid implements dual state, I'm looking forward to have a visibility scene where I can turn on or off (show/hide) the folders I want and have a visual confirmation on the iPad screen. There is something very convenient in Richard's template where you can easily see at a glance the folders you have hidden or not.


----------



## Killiard

jononotbono said:


> Screenflow doesn't support Nvidia Webdrivers and non flashed GFX cards sadly. I'm (as you know) using a GTx960 in the 5,1 so unfortunately can't use Screenflow. I've heard it's a brilliant app



Works fine for me and I'm using the GTX960! Download it and see if it works. It's a fully functional demo version, just leaves a watermark when you export.


----------



## ZenFaced

Soundhound said:


> Thanks for this thread Jono. Got Metagrid and already adding buttons as I go. Love this thing.



Yes its pretty easy once you program one or two and get the gist. The manual is pretty easy to read too. Using copy/paste function is key. Look for the icon in the top left corner on the button edit screen.

Once thing I couldn;t figure out though is how to copy using the 2 finger swipe method. In fact I deleted some buttons when trying to do that and I don't see an "undo" button to correct the mistake forcing me to create a new button.


----------



## jononotbono

Really? Wow. Ok I never bought it because the website said it wouldn't work!

Can I record two cameras, screen capture main screen and also an iPad screen at same time? 



Killiard said:


> Works fine for me and I'm using the GTX960! Download it and see if it works. It's a fully functional demo version, just leaves a watermark when you export.


----------



## Pablocrespo

ZenFaced said:


> Yes its pretty easy once you program one or two and get the gist. The manual is pretty easy to read too. Using copy/paste function is key. Look for the icon in the top left corner on the button edit screen.
> 
> Once thing I couldn;t figure out though is how to copy using the 2 finger swipe method. In fact I deleted some buttons when trying to do that and I don't see an "undo" button to correct the mistake forcing me to create a new button.


I have had those issues to, I believe an undo function could be useful too.


----------



## jononotbono

Pablocrespo said:


> an undo function could be useful too.



Definitely.


----------



## Killiard

jononotbono said:


> Can I record two cameras, screen capture main screen and also an iPad screen at same time?



Dunno. I've only ever recorded the screen and one camera. Sorry!


----------



## Metasystem.io

Pablocrespo said:


> I have had those issues to, I believe an undo function could be useful too.



Undo functionality is also coming in the next version.


----------



## Pablocrespo

Metasystem.io said:


> Undo functionality is also coming in the next version.



Great! Thanks!


----------



## Jetzer

In the HZ Masterclass I noticed that he used the touchpad to select different articulations. Could it somehow become possible to select different articulations (through expression maps) in Cubase with Metagrid (as a future update)? Not sure if this is even possible to map/route.


----------



## Pablocrespo

Metasystem.io said:


> Undo functionality is also coming in the next version.



Maybe much to ask, But do you have an estimate on the next version?

Because I am planning on rebuilding my metagrid template and the new options would be very useful. 

Thanks!


----------



## jononotbono

Jesse Heslinga said:


> In the HZ Masterclass I noticed that he used the touchpad to select different articulations. Could it somehow become possible to select different articulations (through expression maps) in Cubase with Metagrid (as a future update)? Not sure if this is even possible to map/route.



Yes but I think it's done with PLE commands and specific names of tracks. Which part of the Masterclass are you referring to? I haven't finished it yet.


----------



## Jetzer

jononotbono said:


> Yes but I think it's done with PLE commands and specific names of tracks. Which part of the Masterclass are you referring to? I haven't finished it yet.



Hmm if thats possible with the PLE I will dig into that. It would be a really nice feature. Especially if somehow the app could 'hold' that button, so it works like a keyswitch without actually having to press the key while playing. The most annoying thing with expression map imo is that it alway jumps back to the first midi channel after pressing enter or when you stop recording.

Can't remember which one, seen it multiple times. Probably the music diary lesson.


----------



## ZenFaced

Jesse Heslinga said:


> In the HZ Masterclass I noticed that he used the touchpad to select different articulations. Could it somehow become possible to select different articulations (through expression maps) in Cubase with Metagrid (as a future update)? Not sure if this is even possible to map/route.



It is easy to set up articulations using Metagrid with SkiSwitcher in Logic. Metagrid allows Note, CC and program changes so I see no reason why it wouldn't work in Cubase.


----------



## Metasystem.io

Pablocrespo said:


> Maybe much to ask, But do you have an estimate on the next version?
> 
> Because I am planning on rebuilding my metagrid template and the new options would be very useful.
> 
> Thanks!



We want to release v1.4 within 3 weeks.


----------



## Jetzer

ZenFaced said:


> It is easy to set up articulations using Metagrid with SkiSwitcher in Logic. Metagrid allows Note, CC and program changes so I see no reason why it wouldn't work in Cubase.



Hmm, I'll do some digging, see if I can work it out.


----------



## Pablocrespo

Metasystem.io said:


> We want to release v1.4 within 3 weeks.



Cool! I'll wait then. Thanks!


----------



## Larry Pink

If anyone could help, I'd appreciate it. I bought MG after reading about it here, and sorry for being so dense, but there must be a concept I'm not getting. I've installed everything, metaserver, and the Logic file, according to the manual and videos. MG changes to the change of applications in the Finder -but the buttons don't respond. I've assigned the MIDI ports in Logic's control surface setup to metasystem; but so far I can't even open a new finder window. What am I missing?


----------



## Metasystem.io

Larry Pink said:


> If anyone could help, I'd appreciate it. I bought MG after reading about it here, and sorry for being so dense, but there must be a concept I'm not getting. I've installed everything, metaserver, and the Logic file, according to the manual and videos. MG changes to the change of applications in the Finder -but the buttons don't respond. I've assigned the MIDI ports in Logic's control surface setup to metasystem; but so far I can't even open a new finder window. What am I missing?



Hi Larry, 
I have just responded to your email and we will take it from there - we will do our best to help you.


----------



## Christof

Looks very interesting, but I will only buy and use it if it is more flexible and versatile as the Logic remote for iOS.
Can it do more?
Any thoughts?


----------



## samphony

Christof said:


> Looks very interesting, but I will only buy and use it if it is more flexible and versatile as the Logic remote for iOS.
> Can it do more?
> Any thoughts?



you can create macros which you can't do in Logic remote. Another one is if you're using the new transform set feature you don't need to stare at buttons with "apply transform set 1" etc

But I would use both lp remote and meta grid.


----------



## Christof

I just installed it, but Logic does not react to any commands so far.
I checked the I/O ports as well.
Any Hints?
EDIT:All of a sudden it worked.


----------



## Soundhound

Metagrid proving really useful over here, great app.

Sorry if this has been asked and answered before. Should you be able to use Metagrid on one iPad and Logic Remote on another at the same time? I tried last week but the combination seemed a bit buggy and then didn't work. For the record one of my iPads is ancient, an iPad2. I run metagrid on it and it works fine by itself.

Haven't tried the combination since then. Wondering if it should be able to work?


----------



## wbacer

Yup, works fine here. Metagrid on an iPad2 and Logic remote on an iPad Pro, both working simultaneously.


----------



## Soundhound

Beautiful. Thanks!



wbacer said:


> Yup, works fine here. Metagrid on an iPad2 and Logic remote on an iPad Pro, both working simultaneously.


----------



## jononotbono

Anyone using Metagrid and Lemur on two separate iPads, a Mac and Cubase 9? I think I am going to buy an iPad Pro for Metagrid and use my current iPad for Lemur. If needs be. Depends on how advanced Metagrid becomes.


----------



## Pablocrespo

Jono, I am doing what you want BUT on Windows, I would think that there shouldn´t be a problem 

I have a custom lemur template with cc faders, etc and metagrid in another ipad.


----------



## jononotbono

Pablocrespo said:


> Jono, I am doing what you want BUT on Windows, I would think that there shouldn´t be a problem
> 
> I have a custom lemur template with cc faders, etc and metagrid in another ipad.



This is great to know it works! Ideally, I would like to have an iPad Pro and a grid with the same size buttons as the 10x11 but with twice as many as the screen is twice as big and then use the iPad air2 for Lemur. Lemur may not be necessary depending on the Metagrid Faderpack and other exciting updates happening to Metagrid. I'm loving the workflow of Metagrid so far and already the Navigation PLE commands to get around and all the LE commands to edit Midi have sped things up dramatically. Theres no going back now.


----------



## Pablocrespo

A testament of how useful it is: I had to disconnect my computer from the network and usb to troubleshoot some noises...I missed metagrid a lot!


----------



## midiness

Any Logic Metagrid users in here? Wondering if anyone knows if there is a way to create a button that will quantize my specific midi region to either a 16th, 8th note, etc. (so in the region quantize parameters on the top left side of logic)? Right now, I created a button that is "set quantization parameter to next value" and "set quantization parameter to previous value" which is a little useful. But, it would be awesome if there was a way to just make the individual quantize values on their own corresponding buttons (1/1, 1/2, 1/4, 1/8, 1/16, etc....) Anyone think that it's at all possible?


----------



## meradium

Lovely tool. Looks very interesting. Unfortunately, I have run into some troubles to get it working properly. Two observations so far on my end:

Controlling any application via WIFI for whatever reason does not work. The ios app connects, finds my computer and also switches interfaces once I change between applications... But sending commands back from the tablet to the software only works in 1% of all attempts... - via the USB cable it does WORK properly though! Strange... Running OSX 10.11.6 here...
For whatever reason I am not able to send MIDI *program change messatoss *to my DAW (Cubase 9). All other MIDI events are properly recognized. That's a pity because I would love to setup the too to contact my Cubase expression maps...
Oh, and a suggestion to the developer: would be nice to have some kind of forum where users can collect and exchange thoughts on improvements features, issues etc


----------



## Metasystem.io

meradium said:


> Lovely tool. Looks very interesting. Unfortunately, I have run into some troubles to get it working properly. Two observations so far on my end:
> 
> Controlling any application via WIFI for whatever reason does not work. The ios app connects, finds my computer and also switches interfaces once I change between applications... But sending commands back from the tablet to the software only works in 1% of all attempts... - via the USB cable it does WORK properly though! Strange... Running OSX 10.11.6 here...
> For whatever reason I am not able to send MIDI *program change messatoss *to my DAW (Cubase 9). All other MIDI events are properly recognized. That's a pity because I would love to setup the too to contact my Cubase expression maps...
> Oh, and a suggestion to the developer: would be nice to have some kind of forum where users can collect and exchange thoughts on improvements features, issues etc



Please contact us (at [email protected]) and send us your WiFi settings - it seems that the messages seem somehow to be lost on the way to your machine - it is the first issue of that kind we know of. We will do our best to investigate and debug if needed. And yes, we are investigating the options to open up a user forum - should be available soon.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

Metasystem.io said:


> Please contact us (at [email protected]) and send us your WiFi settings - it seems that the messages seem somehow to be lost on the way to your machine - it is the first issue of that kind we know of. We will do our best to investigate and debug if needed. And yes, we are investigating the options to open up a user forum - should be available soon.


I am the second person now having this Wi-Fi issue.

Just purchased Metagrid from the App Store and it is not working at all with Wi-Fi.
I was shocked and thought I am perhaps doing something wrong, but it seems it does not work at all with this connection, but there are no issues over USB.

This is not convenient for me because I need my USB ports for everything else I already have connected to my Mac Pro


----------



## meradium

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> I am the second person now having this Wi-Fi issue.
> 
> Just purchased Metagrid from the App Store and it is not working at all with Wi-Fi.
> I was shocked and thought I am perhaps doing something wrong, but it seems it does not work at all with this connection, but there are no issues over USB.
> 
> This is not convenient for me because I need my USB ports for everything else I already have connected to my Mac Pro



Hurray, I'm not alone! 

No, seriously, I hope this is a rather quick one to fix.

But I noticed another issue which is related to the way MIDI messages are sent out via the Metagrid MIDI out (not the DAW specific one) - at least inside Cubase 9: if you send CC changes or Program Changes via any of the self-assignable buttons Cubase appears to have difficulties getting the timing of the incoming MIDI signals right. The messages arrive but carry a wrong time-info. If you take a look in the List View you will see they record, but the start timestamp is identical for all and negative. As a result Cubase ignores it. I also noticed that the CC and PC seem to be -1 of the assigned value, so if you want to set e.g. CC32 to 6 you will have to dial in 7 on the app.

Apart from setting every desired CC value +1 I got the timestamp issue temporarily solved by piping all incoming MIDI signals from the app's regular MIDI port through an instance of puredata (e.g. notein->noteout; + objects for CCs and PCs) and after that to Cubase. I had similar issues with the MIDI signals when using TouchOSC's helper app and took ages to find a solution back then... But it works  if anyone needs a quick fix. On the OSX side you will have to setup a virtual MIDI device in the Audio-MIDI configuration of the OS. Not sure how this would work in Windows though.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

meradium said:


> Hurray, I'm not alone!
> 
> No, seriously, I hope this is a rather quick one to fix.
> 
> But I noticed another issue which is related to the way MIDI messages are sent out via the Metagrid MIDI out (not the DAW specific one) - at least inside Cubase 9: if you send CC changes or Program Changes via any of the self-assignable buttons Cubase appears to have difficulties getting the timing of the incoming MIDI signals right. The messages arrive but carry a wrong time-info. If you take a look in the List View you will see they record, but the start timestamp is identical for all and negative. As a result Cubase ignores it. I also noticed that the CC and PC seem to be -1 of the assigned value, so if you want to set e.g. CC32 to 6 you will have to dial in 7 on the app.
> 
> Apart from setting every desired CC value +1 I got the timestamp issue temporarily solved by piping all incoming MIDI signals from the app's regular MIDI port through an instance of puredata (e.g. notein->noteout; + objects for CCs and PCs) and after that to Cubase. I had similar issues with the MIDI signals when using TouchOSC's helper app and took ages to find a solution back then... But it works  if anyone needs a quick fix. On the OSX side you will have to setup a virtual MIDI device in the Audio-MIDI configuration of the OS. Not sure how this would work in Windows though.



Though, it appears my issues are over.

Sorry sir


----------



## meradium

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Though, it appears my issues are over.
> 
> Sorry sir



Lucky you!  May I ask what solved it for you? Any other app (TouchOSC, Lemur) is running smoothly here.


----------



## jononotbono

meradium said:


> Lucky you!  May I ask what solved it for you? Any other app (TouchOSC, Lemur) is running smoothly here.



Have you installed everything needed to make MG work?


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

meradium said:


> Lucky you!  May I ask what solved it for you? Any other app (TouchOSC, Lemur) is running smoothly here.


I am running a Logic Pro X system, to get Metagrid to work I had to install the server and I had to add it as a control surface in Logic Pro. Then I also had to add the bundle for metagrid into the Logic Pro X app.

Once I had done this I was sorted


----------



## sp_comp

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> I am running a Logic Pro X system, to get Metagrid to work I had to install the server and I had to add it as a control surface in Logic Pro. Then I also had to add the bundle for metagrid into the Logic Pro X app.
> 
> Once I had done this I was sorted


How do you add the meta grid bundle to the Logic Pro app?


----------



## meradium

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> I am running a Logic Pro X system, to get Metagrid to work I had to install the server and I had to add it as a control surface in Logic Pro. Then I also had to add the bundle for metagrid into the Logic Pro X app.
> 
> Once I had done this I was sorted



Erm... OK, that's pretty basic  although to be honest, I can't see why this would have worked then with the USB connection in the first place... You need the server anyway. And without the proper links there is no way the software knows what to do (at least in Cubase as it is all controlled via the Generic Remote device)...

I followed all steps. Everything is working great via USB. As soon as I switch to WLAN the template switching on the app works but commands from the interface are only executed in 1% of all attempts... (so Mac->ios OK, ios->Mac fail)

Lemur and TouchOSC work flawlessly in my WLAN/LAN network. Tested all, independently running them one at a time only...

Did anyone of you recognize the MIDI problem when sending CCs or PCs via the regular MIDI out of the Metagrid server? (See previous post) or is this another speciality of my specific setup?


----------



## Metasystem.io

meradium said:


> Lucky you!  May I ask what solved it for you? Any other app (TouchOSC, Lemur) is running smoothly here.



Something really weird is going on on your system from our perspective - we have checked everything again and again and all the issues you describe are not present on our test systems: 1. CC value is set fine - no +1 offset, 2. PC messages work fine and get recognized by Cubase. And WiFi issue - the messages seem to get lost in your network. Since it is a system specific case, let's take it off this forum and try to find the solution through email - I will send you the video from our test system demonstrating that everything works as expected. Please write to [email protected].


----------



## Metasystem.io

sp_comp said:


> How do you add the meta grid bundle to the Logic Pro app?


Have a look at:


----------



## sp_comp

Metasystem.io said:


> Have a look at:



Thanks! It works great!


----------



## ZenFaced

Hi Metasystem

I think I found a bug with the copy/paste feature of Metagrid. If you copy a button and then paste it to a new location, if you edit the new cloned button, the changes you made in the new cloned button affect the original button and all clones associated with it. It seems the copy function links edits to all clones which defeats an essential purpose of the copy/paste function. 

Am I missing something? If not, is this a bug or is there a workaround?


----------



## Metasystem.io

ZenFaced said:


> Hi Metasystem
> 
> I think I found a bug with the copy/paste feature of Metagrid. If you copy a button and then paste it to a new location, if you edit the new cloned button, the changes you made in the new cloned button affect the original button and all clones associated with it. It seems the copy function links edits to all clones which defeats an essential purpose of the copy/paste function.
> 
> Am I missing something? If not, is this a bug or is there a workaround?



Hi ZenFaced - can you please send us email us and describe your steps and iOS/iPad info - I have just double-checked copy/paste behaviour on our test iPads and everything works OK. We have used this functionality thousands of times while creating the default viewsets and haven't found any issues. Email us and we will do our best to fix it if needed.


----------



## jononotbono

Just wondering what the latest version is. Mine says 1.3.2


----------



## Metasystem.io

jononotbono said:


> Just wondering what the latest version is. Mine says 1.3.2


That's the current one.


----------



## ZenFaced

Metasystem.io said:


> Hi ZenFaced - can you please send us email us and describe your steps and iOS/iPad info - I have just double-checked copy/paste behaviour on our test iPads and everything works OK. We have used this functionality thousands of times while creating the default viewsets and haven't found any issues. Email us and we will do our best to fix it if needed.



Sure thing. I'm using iPad II. I simply created a button which contained a custom view set (grid) of buttons for sample articulations. For example, I created a button entitled "Flutes" then when you press "Flutes" it opens up a new grid of buttons I created for triggering various articulations such as legato, staccato, etc. When I copied "Flutes" and pasted in the adjoining grid I then labeled the new button "Oboe" and edited some of the articulation buttons within "Oboe". For example, I changed the label of the Stacc button to Pizz and deleted the button labeled "Flutter". When I was done and went back to the Flute view set all the changes I made under Oboe were also changed in Flute. So now under Flute "Flutter" button was missing and Stacc was changed to Pizz. I tried this several times with new buttons and the problem persisted. 

I hope I made sense and explained it correctly. If not I'll send email with more info.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Metasystem.io

ZenFaced said:


> Sure thing. I'm using iPad II. I simply created a button which contained a custom view set (grid) of buttons for sample articulations. For example, I created a button entitled "Flutes" then when you press "Flutes" it opens up a new grid of buttons I created for triggering various articulations such as legato, staccato, etc. When I copied "Flutes" and pasted in the adjoining grid I then labeled the new button "Oboe" and edited some of the articulation buttons within "Oboe". For example, I changed the label of the Stacc button to Pizz and deleted the button labeled "Flutter". When I was done and went back to the Flute view set all the changes I made under Oboe were also changed in Flute. So now under Flute "Flutter" button was missing and Stacc was changed to Pizz. I tried this several times with new buttons and the problem persisted.
> 
> I hope I made sense and explained it correctly. If not I'll send email with more info.
> 
> Thanks!!!!



Now I understand and it is not a bug but misunderstanding of copy/paste behaviour on your side . Bascially, when you copy a button with an assigned view, the copied button refers to the same view as the source button - you don't create a copy of the view itself with the copy action - that would be illogical. So when you implement the changes in your "new" view, you in fact modify the view common for source and copied button. So you need to create a copy of a source view (by swipping left on an item in View List screen) and assign it to the copied button. Everything will be fine then. Hope it helps!


----------



## ZenFaced

Metasystem.io said:


> Now I understand and it is not a bug but misunderstanding of copy/paste behaviour on your side . Bascially, when you copy a button with an assigned view, the copied button refers to the same view as the source button - you don't create a copy of the view itself with the copy action - that would be illogical. So when you implement the changes in your "new" view, you in fact modify the view common for source and copied button. So you need to create a copy of a source view (by swipping left on an item in View List screen) and assign it to the copied button. Everything will be fine then. Hope it helps!



Thanks Metasystem!!!! That makes perfect sense and I'm sure that was the problem! I'll check it out when I get back to my DAW later today and then report back but I'm pretty sure that will solve the problem!!!

BTW - Is there a way to delete unwanted views? And any news on the update where you can edit grid size of previously created views?


----------



## Metasystem.io

Metasystem.io said:


> BTW - Is there a way to delete unwanted views? And any news on the update where you can edit grid size of previously created views?



Sure, when you swipe left on a view item in View List you will see several view-related buttons including Delete.


----------



## munician

I hit a brick wall the other day when I upgraded Metagrid on the iPad but the corresponding metaserver wouldn't install on my OS 10.9.5 - and in the middle of a production I certainly will not update the OS on my Mac.
At first metasystem replied - understandably for a small company - they won't support "legacy systems".
And yesterday I got the answer that now they would - I installed - AND IT WORKED!
That's what I call service, more power to you,
thanks a lot!


----------



## Creston

Will MetaGrid and/or Metafader take advantage of the bigger 12" iPad screens anytime soon? I'm looking to buy another and use with either MetaGrid or MetaFader


----------



## Metasystem.io

Creston said:


> Will MetaGrid and/or Metafader take advantage of the bigger 12" iPad screens anytime soon? I'm looking to buy another and use with either MetaGrid or MetaFader


We don't plan any updates for our Lemur projects - we have decided to focus on native iOS apps for many reasons. Metagrid for iOS works great on iPad Pro (12").


----------



## Smikes77

I`m on board as of this morning. Absolutely brilliant!

I`ve set up a Stereo/Mono button and was just wondering if there was a way for a button to stay highlighted until pressed again?


----------



## Metasystem.io

Smikes77 said:


> I`m on board as of this morning. Absolutely brilliant!
> 
> I`ve set up a Stereo/Mono button and was just wondering if there was a way for a button to stay highlighted until pressed again?



Currently, no - but will be available till the end of Q2 2017.


----------



## jononotbono

Smikes77 said:


> I`m on board as of this morning. Absolutely brilliant!
> 
> I`ve set up a Stereo/Mono button and was just wondering if there was a way for a button to stay highlighted until pressed again?



This is a great idea!


----------



## blizzard

I just purchased the app and am looking to try it out with Protools, but couldn't find any documentation on using them together. It says on the website "the current workspaces set for Windows is limited to Cubase, Studio One and Digital Performer. We will be adding more content soon.". Would that new content include a Protools workspace for Windows? Anyone here built something from scratch for PT?

Can't wait to add this to my setup.


----------



## Metasystem.io

blizzard said:


> I just purchased the app and am looking to try it out with Protools, but couldn't find any documentation on using them together. It says on the website "the current workspaces set for Windows is limited to Cubase, Studio One and Digital Performer. We will be adding more content soon.". Would that new content include a Protools workspace for Windows? Anyone here built something from scratch for PT?
> 
> Can't wait to add this to my setup.



Once Content Manger is ready (scheduled for Metagrid v1.5 - till the end of Q2 2017), we will release additional content. And you will be also able to share viewsets, views, buttons and action queues with other users.


----------



## Smikes77

Ok, so loving this so far. But having issues with the visibility feature. I follow the instructions in the video my button opens every folder, not "strings", or "brass".

What have I missed?


----------



## Metasystem.io

Smikes77 said:


> Ok, so loving this so far. But having issues with the visibility feature. I follow the instructions in the video my button opens every folder, not "strings", or "brass".
> 
> What have I missed?



Please experiment with Pause times - on some systems they need some adjustments.


----------



## Smikes77

Metasystem.io said:


> Please experiment with Pause times - on some systems they need some adjustments.



Doesn`t seem to make any difference unfortunately.


----------



## Smikes77

Smikes77 said:


> Doesn`t seem to make any difference unfortunately.



Sorted.

The Process Project Logical Editor had nothing in it except for the metagrid scenes. I copied the cubase ones back into it and back in business.


----------



## jononotbono

I'm assigning Editor Buttons and I can't seem to find one for opening the Mixconsole in the Lower Zone? Perhaps I am missing something. Having the Inserts at the bottom has now changed the way I work in Cubase.


----------



## jononotbono

1 of My Midi Editing pages is really beginning to take shape now. Man, it's incredible how an iPad and MG has changed my world. Seriously if we could have these button sizes from Grid 11 x 10 but for the iPad Pro (so I can simply have more buttons on the screen at once it would make me go and buy an iPad pro). This has been a hell of a learning curve and made me really learn the Cubase PLE and MLE. Workflow has never been so fast and Cubase has never been so slick for me.

There is still a need for my CMC controllers (such as Tap Tempo with the CMC TP, the Physical Pan Knob and other buttons on the CMC CH and the AI knob is seriously useful. Also, being able to select tracks with the Channel Select buttons on the CMC CH is a godsend because when I am in VEPro, I don't have to keep clicking on Cubase to see if channels are works etc) and obviously I just haven't bother assigning specific things that are so engrained into how I use Cubase. Nothing will ever beat the Space Bar for Play/Stop. Numpad 1 and 2 (Locators Left and Right etc). All these are best left on Qwerty Keyboard (in my opinion). I also have Nudge -1 Frame and +1 Frame on the Qwerty keyboard because this is a very visual thing and not having tactile feedback on the iPad means I keep having to look at the Video Footage and constantly down at the iPad to see if my finger is still pressing the buttons.

I'm seriously looking forward to the future updates and whilst I remember, I really wish there was an Undo button so when I accidentally copy over a command or delete one I can quickly undo that. Oh, and definitely more Macros (although I know it's a future planned thing) as I'm running out


----------



## Metasystem.io

jononotbono - that's impressive! And we are happy Metagrid found its home at your studio .


----------



## Metasystem.io

jononotbono said:


> I'm assigning Editor Buttons and I can't seem to find one for opening the Mixconsole in the Lower Zone? Perhaps I am missing something. Having the Inserts at the bottom has now changed the way I work in Cubase.



Can you give me the name of the command in Cubase responsible for this action?


----------



## jononotbono

Metasystem.io said:


> Can you give me the name of the command in Cubase responsible for this action?



Well, I don't think there is one so I have had to use Keyboard Shortcuts Alt and F3 to open Lower lower Zone but the problem with this is that if Metagrid is locked (which I often use locked) it won't work. I guess I can just press Alt and F3 on the qwerty Keyboard so it's not a problem. 

I have 4 buttons for Selecting Sample Editor, Audio Part Editor, Chord Pad, and Key Editor in Lower Zone (and these are actually Cubase Key Commands in "Editors") but I am wondering if it's possible to have buttons so when I am on the Mixconsole in Lowerzone to select Faders, Inserts, or Sends view? It would be slick if so!


----------



## Metasystem.io

jononotbono said:


> Well, I don't think there is one so I have had to use Keyboard Shortcuts Alt and F3 to open Lower lower Zone but the problem with this is that if Metagrid is locked (which I often use locked) it won't work. I guess I can just press Alt and F3 on the qwerty Keyboard so it's not a problem.
> 
> I have 4 buttons for Selecting Sample Editor, Audio Part Editor, Chord Pad, and Key Editor in Lower Zone (and these are actually Cubase Key Commands in "Editors") but I am wondering if it's possible to have buttons so when I am on the Mixconsole in Lowerzone to select Faders, Inserts, or Sends view? It would be slick if so!



This is MixConsole Lower Zone command that was missing from Metagrid - I have just added it and it will be available in Metagrid v1.4 scheduled for this week .

As far as Faders, Inserts and Sends icons in the lower zone mixer section, to my best knowledge they don't have their commands equivalents - write to Steinberg to make them available.


----------



## jononotbono

Metasystem.io said:


> This is MixConsole Lower Zone command that was missing from Metagrid - I have just added it and it will be available in Metagrid v1.4 scheduled for this week .
> 
> As far as Faders, Inserts and Sends icons in the lower zone mixer section, to my best knowledge they don't have their commands equivalents - write to Steinberg to make them available.



Metagrid. The gift that keeps on giving. Really appreciate your work and can't wait for the updates. I've recently requested Steinberg create a couple of PLE options so I can create Macros to move selected tracks and Disabled tracks to specific folders as there is no way of doing that yet (Cubase just can't "see" Disabled Tracks). I have also started to use multiple Marker tracks and my plans of using the "To Marker X" button assigned on MG was scuppered slightly when realising that only one marker track is active at a time and I would love to have dedicated buttons to activate and deactivate specific Marker tracks. There isn't a way (to the best of my knowledge) to do this yet. Honestly, MGand multiple iPads is the direction I am thinking now.

You mentioned that your were making a Fader pack. Sounds exciting. Any idea when this is going to be available and will it be a paid addition?


----------



## jononotbono

For anyone that maybe interested...

All work in progress but here's a Main Page...






And here's a visibility page that shows and hides specific folders (and their content)...


----------



## meradium

Looks pretty cool!


----------



## IoannisGutevas

Seems very nice and organized @jononotbono ! 

Any news on when faders will be implemented @Metasystem.io ?


----------



## Metasystem.io

IoannisGutevas said:


> Seems very nice and organized @jononotbono !
> 
> Any news on when faders will be implemented @Metasystem.io ?



We hope to have it ready till the end of May/beginning of June - and I think it will be worth the wait.


----------



## Vanni

@jononotbono i guess you are easily one of the official expert of metagrid....now on to the naughty question....any plan to share the results of your sweat&tears?

I'm pretty sure there is a market for that  (obviously one should then customize based on its own libraries, cc assignments, etc.,but you obviously have spent many many hours in crafting that setup).

Congrats anyway, great example of what a great software in the right hands can do.


----------



## jononotbono

Vanni said:


> @jononotbono i guess you are easily one of the official expert of metagrid....now on to the naughty question....any plan to share the results of your sweat&tears?
> 
> I'm pretty sure there is a market for that  (obviously one should then customize based on its own libraries, cc assignments, etc.,but you obviously have spent many many hours in crafting that setup).
> 
> Congrats anyway, great example of what a great software in the right hands can do.



Well, I am no expert on Metagrid. I just decided to stop flirting with Cubase and start to actually learn it. Using the PLE and MLE makes Cubase such a powerful DAW. The thing is with Metagrid, is that it's a very personal thing and many people have different requirements. Initially I had all sorts of controls on the iPad, stuff like Transport controls, and I thought about it for a while and realised that some things are completely unnecessary. The Num Pad and Spacebar will always be the transport controls for me so why waste precious buttons on MG? No point. Although when I am recording Guitar parts and away from the qwerty keyboard I do actually like the CMCTP controller for ease so perhaps Transport controls on the iPad aren't such a bad idea. YMMV.

And the most personal thing are all the Macros created for Visibility. Everything is created with exact spelling as you name your tracks and folders. It's simple to change if you know how to use the PLE, create Cubase Macros and assigning Macros (and commands) to Generic Remotes but if you don't learn that then it would be a royal pain trying to explain how to someone. I haven't finished creating my controller yet and I look forward to the updates (especially the Fader pack) of which I've pretty much decided I will get multiple iPads to use with MG so maybe I will share the template at a later date but I urge you to try it yourself as you will learn a lot. Also, I'm not sure I have the time at the minute to become some sort of Support desk for why someone can't get a CC number assigned to a button haha! I will make a video on it when I have time and I'll show how I have created a template with it. That's probably a better idea. Then people can take away whatever they want from it and it's free


----------



## Vanni

jononotbono said:


> Well, I am no expert on Metagrid. I just decided to stop flirting with Cubase and start to actually learn it. Using the PLE and MLE makes Cubase such a powerful DAW. The thing is with Metagrid, is that it's a very personal thing and many people have different requirements. Initially I had all sorts of controls on the iPad, stuff like Transport controls, and I thought about it for a while and realised that some things are completely unnecessary. The Num Pad and Spacebar will always be the transport controls for me so why waste precious buttons on MG? No point. Although when I am recording Guitar parts and away from the qwerty keyboard I do actually like the CMCTP controller for ease so perhaps Transport controls on the iPad aren't such a bad idea. YMMV.
> 
> And the most personal thing are all the Macros created for Visibility. Everything is created with exact spelling as you name your tracks and folders. It's simple to change if you know how to use the PLE, create Cubase Macros and assigning Macros (and commands) to Generic Remotes but if you don't learn that then it would be a royal pain trying to explain how to someone. I haven't finished creating my controller yet and I look forward to the updates (especially the Fader pack) of which I've pretty much decided I will get multiple iPads to use with MG so maybe I will share the template at a later date but I urge you to try it yourself as you will learn a lot. Also, I'm not sure I have the time at the minute to become some sort of Support desk for why someone can't get a CC number assigned to a button haha! I will make a video on it when I have time and I'll show how I have created a template with it. That's probably a better idea. Then people can take away whatever they want from it and it's free



I was thinking way more shameless...not about instructions or videos, but sharing the actual file of the template


----------



## jononotbono




----------



## jononotbono

Brand new 1.4 release. I think I'm gonna need to get another iPad now...


----------



## Whatisvalis

jononotbono said:


> 1 of My Midi Editing pages is really beginning to take shape now. Man, it's incredible how an iPad and MG has changed my world. Seriously if we could have these button sizes from Grid 11 x 10 but for the iPad Pro (so I can simply have more buttons on the screen at once it would make me go and buy an iPad pro). This has been a hell of a learning curve and made me really learn the Cubase PLE and MLE. Workflow has never been so fast and Cubase has never been so slick for me.
> 
> There is still a need for my CMC controllers (such as Tap Tempo with the CMC TP, the Physical Pan Knob and other buttons on the CMC CH and the AI knob is seriously useful. Also, being able to select tracks with the Channel Select buttons on the CMC CH is a godsend because when I am in VEPro, I don't have to keep clicking on Cubase to see if channels are works etc) and obviously I just haven't bother assigning specific things that are so engrained into how I use Cubase. Nothing will ever beat the Space Bar for Play/Stop. Numpad 1 and 2 (Locators Left and Right etc). All these are best left on Qwerty Keyboard (in my opinion). I also have Nudge -1 Frame and +1 Frame on the Qwerty keyboard because this is a very visual thing and not having tactile feedback on the iPad means I keep having to look at the Video Footage and constantly down at the iPad to see if my finger is still pressing the buttons.
> 
> I'm seriously looking forward to the future updates and whilst I remember, I really wish there was an Undo button so when I accidentally copy over a command or delete one I can quickly undo that. Oh, and definitely more Macros (although I know it's a future planned thing) as I'm running out



What do the beat 1 etc. commands do?


----------



## Whatisvalis

I think templates are a personal thing and it's pointless sharing your own MG work. You have to remember all the visibility commands are tied to particular named folders and tracks. It's best just to get stuck in.

You need to use it in the process of building it. The same with templates - it's great having an individual track for every sample you own until you realize you only use 15% of what's available, and it doesn't fit your workflow.


----------



## jononotbono

Whatisvalis said:


> I think templates are a personal thing and it's pointless sharing your own MG work. You have to remember all the visibility commands are tied to particular named folders and tracks. It's best just to get stuck in.
> 
> You need to use it in the process of building it. The same with templates - it's great having an individual track for every sample you own until you realize you only use 15% of what's available, and it doesn't fit your workflow.



Well this is it. I could share this stuff but most of it won't work unless you set up the PLE, MLE and Macro Commands I have created and not forgetting naming everything exactly as I have. Everyone works differently! I wouldn't\t want to share this until I have at least finished creating it anyway. Perhaps in the not so distant future I will!  



Whatisvalis said:


> What do the beat 1 etc. commands do?



When I hit Beat 1, all midi "notes" on 1st beat of each bar get selected. Beat 2 etc etc. I'm going to expand on the rhythm buttons as soon as I try the update out with the different scene options because I would like a button that takes me to a Sub scene with all rhythm buttons accessible for speed. This whole process takes a while to find out what it is you need etc


----------



## samphony

jononotbono said:


> Brand new 1.4 release. I think I'm gonna need to get another iPad now...



I'll order 12 tomorrow now that I'm in fader heaven I need to compensate that with iPads. 

And don't forget to pickup your cross on the way out.


----------



## Whatisvalis

Great update!


----------



## stonzthro

Does this include all the recent LPX key commands? There are a few I can't live without now that I can program transform presets.


----------



## vewilya

stonzthro said:


> Does this include all the recent LPX key commands? There are a few I can't live without now that I can program transform presets.


You can basically setup any key command, cc change a.o. yourself. The new key commands for custom transform sets are not assigned by default. So you assign one and the program a button in MG. You could even chain them together in a Macro. But the custom transform sets drove me up the wall a couple of days ago. You can't delete them!! 
But check out Metagrid. It's really good. I'll setup all my art. changes in there as well. And once they'll add faders this thing will rule!


----------



## samphony

vewilya said:


> You can basically setup any key command, cc change a.o. yourself. The new key commands for custom transform sets are not assigned by default. So you assign one and the program a button in MG. You could even chain them together in a Macro. But the custom transform sets drove me up the wall a couple of days ago. You can't delete them!!
> But check out Metagrid. It's really good. I'll setup all my art. changes in there as well. And once they'll add faders this thing will rule!



Yes it drove me nuts too. 

Here is a feature request related to this 

https://www.logicprohelp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=130445


----------



## vewilya

samphony said:


> Yes it drove me nuts too.
> 
> Here is a feature request related to this
> 
> https://www.logicprohelp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=130445


Yes. I'll send one along too. Lot of potential in there though!


----------



## vewilya

But this update is absolutely phenomenal! Jeez.. great job!!


----------



## ok_tan

great update, thank you.
question: before the update I had the option of a 7 x 6 grid, this seems to have gone? now my smallest option is 7 x 8. I much preferred 7 x 6, is this size coming back?


----------



## jononotbono

Just updated! Loving this!

The Undo and Redo buttons are very welcome. Swapping buttons is now a breeze and having a Secondary Scene is just fantastic. About to try it with 2 iPads!


----------



## jononotbono

Wonderful


----------



## Symfoniq

Does Metagrid crash on anyone else when trying to delete a view?


----------



## Jeff Tymoschuk

Symfoniq said:


> Does Metagrid crash on anyone else when trying to delete a view?


Yeah, I'm having the same problem.


----------



## PaulBrimstone

Symfoniq said:


> Does Metagrid crash on anyone else when trying to delete a view?


Yep, me too. And a few random crashes, too.


----------



## Metasystem.io

PaulBrimstone said:


> Yep, me too. And a few random crashes, too.



We have fixed this bug (and couple of other issues) in v1.4.1 that is currently being reviewed by Apple. The new version should be available in a few days.


----------



## jaminjamesp

Metasystem.io said:


> We have fixed this bug (and couple of other issues) in v1.4.1 that is currently being reviewed by Apple. The new version should be available in a few days.



Will there be any added functionality for Pro Tools in the new version? I'm really interested in Metagrid, but I can't tell how easily it integrates with Pro Tools. Currently I'm demoing Batch Commander from Slate. It has lots of great features, but the GUI is so offensive, I really hate looking at it. 

I know the market might not seem as large for Pro Tools users, but I know lots of engineers and producers who would love something like Metagrid.


----------



## Metasystem.io

jaminjamesp said:


> Will there be any added functionality for Pro Tools in the new version? I'm really interested in Metagrid, but I can't tell how easily it integrates with Pro Tools. Currently I'm demoing Batch Commander from Slate. It has lots of great features, but the GUI is so offensive, I really hate looking at it.
> 
> I know the market might not seem as large for Pro Tools users, but I know lots of engineers and producers who would love something like Metagrid.



Metagrid already supports Protools with keyboard shortcuts. Unfortunately, to our best knowledge, PT MIDI support for remote control integration available to general public (read non-Eucon) is very limited and we can't offer the functionality comparable to Cubase, Studio One or Logic. However, you can do much with the keyboard shortcuts - and there is already an default viewset as a starting point if you use Mac. I would like to offer more in this respect.


----------



## jononotbono

There's a new MG Update...


----------



## wbacer

Thanks for the heads up. This just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## jaminjamesp

Metasystem.io said:


> Metagrid already supports Protools with keyboard shortcuts. Unfortunately, to our best knowledge, PT MIDI support for remote control integration available to general public (read non-Eucon) is very limited and we can't offer the functionality comparable to Cubase, Studio One or Logic. However, you can do much with the keyboard shortcuts - and there is already an default viewset as a starting point if you use Mac. I would like to offer more in this respect.



So I've purchased the app, and it looks like it is going to be a great addition to my work flow. I'm in Pro Tools, and it always brings up the default viewset. Is there a way to start completely from scratch from a blank viewset? I've been trying to figure that out for a while now.


----------



## jononotbono

Just create a new scene. Then delete the other ones? That's the fastest way I can think of...


----------



## wcreed51

Can anyone comment on how this app performs on an old iPad 2?


----------



## Soundhound

I can. Seems to work just fine!



wcreed51 said:


> Can anyone comment on how this app performs on an old iPad 2?


----------



## jononotbono

Soundhound said:


> I can. Seems to work just fine!



This is great to know! Hmmm, 4 iPads anyone? 
I'm running 2 and honestly, it's so great! I'm thinking 3 would be sweet spot though.


----------



## Soundhound

I haven't delved that deeply yet though, but I do use it regularly now. Did the update a few weeks ago, and I have created a few not terribly extensive pages. everything seems to work fine though. loving this thing! might be good to check with Metasystem on this though to see if any advanced stuff isn't supported on an iPad2.



jononotbono said:


> This is great to know! Hmmm, 4 iPads anyone?
> I'm running 2 and honestly, it's so great! I'm thinking 3 would be sweet spot though.


----------



## samphony

Now if we just had the choice for a 24" or 27" metagrid touch unit that would be terrific!


----------



## Jake

jononotbono said:


> This is great to know! Hmmm, 4 iPads anyone?
> I'm running 2 and honestly, it's so great! I'm thinking 3 would be sweet spot though.



Just wondering how you deal with multiple iPads and desk space? Perhaps you mentioned what you are doing and I've not seen the post, but are you laying them flat on your desk or somehow mounting them to free up space?

Thanks!


----------



## jononotbono

samphony said:


> Now if we just had the choice for a 24" or 27" metagrid touch unit that would be terrific!



What I dream of is MG working on the Slate Raven. So you could use the Raven for mixing and then switch to Metagrid and make use of the huge 27" screen. It's a pipe dream though. I bet MG is amazing on an iPad Pro but I would love for the button sizes of the 11 x 10 (on the iPad Air2) to be that size on the iPad Pro (so it would be something like 22 x 20). I thought the 11 x 10 size would be too small at first but once I ran out of buttons I was thankful for them and now used to it. I think I would get frustrated by how much real estate there is on an iPad Pro but having the same number of buttons as an iPad Air2 (now I'm used to it). 

The secondary Scene is just brilliant. I ran out of buttons on my Midi page so now I have begun making a secondary scene for midi editing buttons that aren't such a priority for the first page but certainly necessary when I start wanting to tweak things like Spitfire Legato Speed Transition, Tightness, Stretch, Release, Port Slur Vol etc. So on the secondary page I'm trying to make it so corresponding buttons appear underneath each other. So, on the left I have Controller Lane Setup Buttons and when I press the Secondary scene, I have more Controller Lane Setup Buttons but a bit more less frequently used ones. These are just works in progress (the first page hasn't changed much since I last shared an image of it) and the more I use Metagrid, the more I realise exactly what I need etc 






Secondary Scene...








Jake said:


> Just wondering how you deal with multiple iPads and desk space? Perhaps you mentioned what you are doing and I've not seen the post, but are you laying them flat on your desk or somehow mounting them to free up space?
> 
> Thanks!



Here's a photo of how I currently have the controllers and iPads set up...


----------



## samphony

@jononotbono

Yes I think if we would have the choice to go 27" It shouldn't just upscale. There should be more real estate to put more buttons and faders on screen of course!


----------



## Soundhound

Metagrid with faders on a 24/27 screen would be amazing. Mixer and CCs... I'd camp out in front of the store overnight for that one...


----------



## jononotbono

samphony said:


> @jononotbono
> 
> Yes I think if we would have the choice to go 27" It shouldn't just upscale. There should be more real estate to put more buttons and faders on screen of course!



I would love this. I think the max grid size on an iPad Pro is 11 x 10 so you have a bigger screen but the same number of Buttons as an iPad Air. I think MG is only going to be developed for IOS so we have a choice of Air or Pro. As it stands, I see no point in investing in iPad Pros if I can only have same number of buttons as an Air. They cost a bomb in comparison. 

Man, I can't wait till the faderpack gets released.


----------



## Jeff Tymoschuk

Jake said:


> Just wondering how you deal with multiple iPads and desk space? Perhaps you mentioned what you are doing and I've not seen the post, but are you laying them flat on your desk or somehow mounting them to free up space?
> 
> Thanks!



I've got my iPad mounted right behind my computer keyboard with a Heckler Design @Rest stand, it works really well. The viewing angle is good, and it's super sturdy, so I'm not going to knock it over.

https://hecklerdesign.com/atrest-universal-tablet-stand


----------



## Soundhound

Faderpack? Did someone say Faderpack?



jononotbono said:


> Man, I can't wait till the faderpack gets released.


----------



## Jake

jononotbono said:


> Here's a photo of how I currently have the controllers and iPads set up...






Jeff Tymoschuk said:


> https://hecklerdesign.com/atrest-universal-tablet-stand



Thanks guys!


----------



## Soundhound

For the Metagrid cognoscenti - How do you save your Metagrid files/pages/setups? I think it's done in iTunes?


----------



## jononotbono

Soundhound said:


> For the Metagrid cognoscenti - How do you save your Metagrid files/pages/setups? I think it's done in iTunes?



Yes, through iTunes! Sync Your iPad. Then Go under Apps and touch MG. You will see 3 files. Copy them to a safe place on hard drive. You can then copy those files back onto the iPad if needed, for example, onto a second iPad so it can share the same template.


----------



## Soundhound

Thanks! I never sync my iPads, so I'll just need to figure out how to do that without changing apps etc. and I'll be all set. With the new update I'm fooling around with having two going at once and wanted to be able to save it all. Thanks man.


----------



## jononotbono

Soundhound said:


> Thanks! I never sync my iPads, so I'll just need to figure out how to do that without changing apps etc. and I'll be all set. With the new update I'm fooling around with having two going at once and wanted to be able to save it all. Thanks man.



No worries. I don't know of any other way than I described. Here's a tip with multiple iPads. When you suddenly think "Oh that button will be handy" and then create that button. And then do it again and again, remember to do it on one iPad. Not both. I've done this so many times and basically when you go to save one of the iPads you suddenly remember than the other one has half the new buttons on it because you were adding to each one. So just change the one iPad, then you have to save the files onto your hard drive and using the second iPad, go to the App and click the Add to button and locate the saved files. Then both will be the same again!


----------



## samphony

An option for iCloud/Dropbox/gdrive export and sync would be handy.


----------



## Soundhound

Ahhh, yes that sounds like a corner I would definitely find myself in! 

I was thinking of setting up different pages for each, since one is a mini and the other an 9" (ipad2, whatever size that is). But that could just be asking for trouble...




jononotbono said:


> No worries. I don't know of any other way than I described. Here's a tip with multiple iPads. When you suddenly think "Oh that button will be handy" and then create that button. And then do it again and again, remember to do it on one iPad. Not both. I've done this so many times and basically when you go to save one of the iPads you suddenly remember than the other one has half the new buttons on it because you were adding to each one. So just change the one iPad, then you have to save the files onto your hard drive and using the second iPad, go to the App and click the Add to button and locate the saved files. Then both will be the same again!


----------



## jononotbono

Soundhound said:


> Ahhh, yes that sounds like a corner I would definitely find myself in!
> 
> I was thinking of setting up different pages for each, since one is a mini and the other an 9" (ipad2, whatever size that is). But that could just be asking for trouble...



Well, I only do it my way because I have temporarily borrowed (stolen) my partner's iPad. So I need it contained on one in case she realises the crime.


----------



## Soundhound

Never admit, never confess.


----------



## Metasystem.io

samphony said:


> An option for iCloud/Dropbox/gdrive export and sync would be handy.



Working hard on it .


----------



## Darthmorphling

Just read the manual and it doesn't look like this supports OSC. Is this true? I have Cubase, but also use Reaper and being able to use OSC with Reaper would be nice.


----------



## Whatisvalis

I set up a template for Reaper and everything has been fine - just turned everything on and now when MG switches to Reaper there's a blank project with only Default. 

Any idea why my Reaper template has disappeared?


----------



## Pat Human

Incredible Product and an unbelievable bargain...I'm currently in contact with
Przemek on a support case where I might have messed up my midi configuration in Cubase (clearly my bad and nothing to do with the app as it used to work before I started fiddling around with a leapmotion controller) and literally 5 minutes after I've sent out the email to the support, he came back to me. This is crazy support! I've bought so much software for much more money and struggled several times with poor support. This guy/company is really AAA on support.

Edit: Turns out I was right. I messed up and uninstalled the loopMIDI application and didn't remember to re-install it  all resolved thanks for Przemek


----------



## Metasystem.io

Whatisvalis said:


> I set up a template for Reaper and everything has been fine - just turned everything on and now when MG switches to Reaper there's a blank project with only Default.
> 
> Any idea why my Reaper template has disappeared?



Strange. Can you please email me your Metagrid database for analysis?


----------



## Whatisvalis

Metasystem.io said:


> Strange. Can you please email me your Metagrid database for analysis?



Thanks - I emailed the files.


----------



## Jetzer

Finally took a day to really integrate Metagrid in my setup. Not done yet, still have build a new template + visibility configurations, but I'm already very excited. I have an iPad mini, so I figured it is better to have multiple tabs with larger icons than trying to get everything on one tab. Now I don't have to lean over to read what it says 

Love it!


----------



## jononotbono

Needed a break from writing for an hour so I thought I'd make a quick video on using Metagrid to control specific Midi Data such as Selecting beats or velocities. I'm not a video editor so I'm afraid there's nothing fancy or CGI Dinosaurs to be found in this particular video...


----------



## mc_deli

All velocities to 11... why? Oh why?


----------



## mc_deli

You're gonna have triplets?


----------



## jononotbono

Good things happen in 3's apparently.


----------



## mc_deli

samphony said:


> you can create macros which you can't do in Logic remote. Another one is if you're using the new transform set feature you don't need to stare at buttons with "apply transform set 1" etc
> 
> But I would use both lp remote and meta grid.


Bonio's vid has got me thinking about this for LPX.

What macros are you thinking about - just multiple key commands?
Is there any way to do the kind of template folder selection, or track selection that JnB does with Cubase?


----------



## jononotbono

Or is it bad things? Can't remember. Who cares, we can write new history.


----------



## mc_deli

jononotbono said:


> Or is it bad things? Can't remember. Who cares, we can write new history.


Three is the magic number.

I love the folder selection page you showed somewhere in this thread. Really, really like that... wondering if it's possible with LPX...


----------



## mc_deli

Looking into this for LPX users... I think it was @whinecellar who asked earlier... This from Metagrid's FB page:

"Logic team informed us that they don't have a new SDK yet (last one is from February 2016 for Logic 10.2.1). So for the time being, we can't update the commands set to 10.2.3. But as soon as they have a new SDK (they are working on it) we will implement all the changes ASAP."

That's not ideal but still interested in what can be done with LPX...


----------



## KerrySmith

jononotbono said:


> Needed a break from writing for an hour so I thought I'd make a quick video on using Metagrid to control specific Midi Data such as Selecting beats or velocities. I'm not a video editor so I'm afraid there's nothing fancy or CGI Dinosaurs to be found in this particular video...




Awesome! 

I'm looking forward to the next version when we can all share xmls. I'm learning Cubase concurrently with Metagrid (after years on pro Tools), and I keep having moments of "How do you? What's it called here?" Having the shortcuts in the default for Metagrid helps already.


----------



## jononotbono

KerrySmith said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I'm looking forward to the next version when we can all share xmls. I'm learning Cubase concurrently with Metagrid (after years on pro Tools), and I keep having moments of "How do you? What's it called here?" Having the shortcuts in the default for Metagrid helps already.



Definitely! I'll share some of them soon. its finding enough time to make them which is my problem but I'm coming to the end of a library album so will definitely make some more. Maybe even learn how to use Final Cut Properly and even include a title and ident sound. Push the boat right out.


----------



## Jetzer

Hmmm, Metagrid suddenly stopped working overnight, I touch the buttons but nothing happens. Didn't change a thing in my setup. Metaserver, loop midi all running. Everything setup as generic remote in Cubase.

EDIT: Fixed...still no idea what it was, but restarting my pc & iPad seemed to help.


----------



## Nils Neumann

jononotbono said:


> Needed a break from writing for an hour so I thought I'd make a quick video on using Metagrid to control specific Midi Data such as Selecting beats or velocities. I'm not a video editor so I'm afraid there's nothing fancy or CGI Dinosaurs to be found in this particular video...





Wow, I'm blown away from this video. This can save up so much time!
Thanks to you Luke, now I have to buy an Ipad...^^


----------



## Sekkle

jononotbono said:


> Needed a break from writing for an hour so I thought I'd make a quick video on using Metagrid to control specific Midi Data such as Selecting beats or velocities. I'm not a video editor so I'm afraid there's nothing fancy or CGI Dinosaurs to be found in this particular video...



Very cool thanks for the vid! 
I saw it now has usb support for Windows which is great as I couldn't get wifi into the studio.. Planning to test it out again tomorrow 
I'm mainly using Cubase but keen to give Metagrid a go with a new Reaper template I'm putting together... Can't seem to find much info on setting it up with Reaper though..


----------



## jononotbono

Nils Neumann said:


> Wow, I'm blown away from this video. This can save up so much time!
> Thanks to you Luke, now I have to buy an Ipad...^^



I'm sorry the video hasn't really been edited. It was really a case of me wanting to try my new Go Pro and having a break from writing for an hour. I've got a few more Library tracks to write and I'll make a few other videos involving Metagrid showing what I can control (so far) and how to do some of it. I say some of it because it would forever to go through everything and once you learn 1 thing, you can usually apply that to something else!


----------



## Nils Neumann

jononotbono said:


> I'm sorry the video hasn't really been edited. It was really a case of me wanting to try my new Go Pro and having a break from writing for an hour. I've got a few more Library tracks to write and I'll make a few other videos involving Metagrid showing what I can control (so far) and how to do some of it. I say some of it because it would forever to go through everything and once you learn 1 thing, you can usually apply that to something else!


Don't worry about your editing
Do you find yourself using those features often in a efficient way?


----------



## KerrySmith

Has anyone had any experience or success with editing app-specific Views or Scenes while not connected to a computer? 

Last night I was sitting in my studio, pounding out new buttons for the UACC standard (Spitfire) and it occurred that this is the kind of task that I could do while sitting on the sofa at home with my family. (And refine later at the studio). 

I fiddled around with the app and looked at the manual and the walk-though videos and didn't find anything that helped me to figure it out. Am I missing something, or might that be planned for a future release?

And since I may be throwing that out as a Feature Request, it'd be great to also be able to share/copy certain views scenes between apps. I understand that app-specific commands wouldn't work, but if you've have made scenes full of just MIDI messages (my example above - for articulation mappings) it would be great to be able to switch between DAWs and have some familiar instrument-specific (but not DAW-Specifc) commands without needing to re-create every Button, View and Scene


----------



## jononotbono

Nils Neumann said:


> Don't worry about your editing
> Do you find yourself using those features often in a efficient way?



I'm going to make a video soon showing exactly how these features increase efficiency for me!


----------



## Quasar

Quick Q for Metagrid users:

With TouchOSC, I've found that I can have a direct wired USB connection from iPad to offline Windows PC, so no need for WLAN, and it works really well - no discernible latency whatsoever. Can Metagrid be setup similarly? Or do you need to go the WiFi route?


----------



## mc_deli

jononotbono said:


> For anyone that maybe interested...
> 
> All work in progress but here's a Main Page...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a visibility page that shows and hides specific folders (and their content)...


This "visibility" page to show/hide different folders is GENIUS.

I must ping the master. @Peter Schwartz is this possible with Metagrid/Logic?

Or even more cunning... Is there a way to load patches like this?


----------



## Metasystem.io

KerrySmith said:


> Has anyone had any experience or success with editing app-specific Views or Scenes while not connected to a computer?



Version 1.5 will feature a full blown offline content manager - you will be able to edit, import and export viewsets, views, button and action queues. Be patient . But currently you can copy, paste, delete and duplicate views - just swipe left on a view in a View List screen and you will see the available options.


----------



## Metasystem.io

Tugboat said:


> Quick Q for Metagrid users:
> 
> With TouchOSC, I've found that I can have a direct wired USB connection from iPad to offline Windows PC, so no need for WLAN, and it works really well - no discernible latency whatsoever. Can Metagrid be setup similarly? Or do you need to go the WiFi route?



Metagrid supports USB connectivity for Mac and Windows.


----------



## spektralisk

Hey guys. I'm really interested in getting this. I use Ableton Live. Is it supported? I see it mentioned in one place on the metasystem.io but there is nothing about it in other sections. Anybody tried that with Live? Thanks.


----------



## KerrySmith

Metasystem.io said:


> Version 1.5 will feature a full blown offline content manager - you will be able to edit, import and export viewsets, views, button and action queues. Be patient . But currently you can copy, paste, delete and duplicate views - just swipe left on a view in a View List screen and you will see the available options.




That's awesome. I'll be patient.


----------



## stonzthro

mc_deli said:


> This "visibility" page to show/hide different folders is GENIUS.
> 
> I must ping the master. @Peter Schwartz is this possible with Metagrid/Logic?
> 
> Or even more cunning... Is there a way to load patches like this?



I'd be very surprised, as Logic only has 9 visibility presets atm. I wish they would up it or implement something similar to Cubase that is based on track names.


----------



## jononotbono

It's down to the fact Cubase can create custom Key Commands and Macros for nearly everything in Cubase. Using the PLE (Project Logical Editor) and MLE (Midi Logical Editor) makes Cubase so ridiculously powerful that I have a hard time understanding why people wouldn't want to use Cubase. And yes, I own Logic too (not to get into a pointless DAW vs DAW discussion).


----------



## Jetzer

I like your visibility setups @jononotbono 

My most important things are in my Metagrid setup, very happy with it!

Still thinking about making a dedicated page to selecting tracks , e.g. violins 1 s, violins 2 s, full strings, french horns 1 etc. Not sure if that is a huge workflow saver, but could be interesting. Have tested a few of those. Thing is, with an iPad mini you keep scrolling through tabs/pages.


----------



## mc_deli

stonzthro said:


> I'd be very surprised, as Logic only has 9 visibility presets atm. I wish they would up it or implement something similar to Cubase that is based on track names.


You are talking about screen sets, right?

Not quite as elegant as have shortcut keys to jump to specific tracks or folders in the main window...

Though there are 99 screensets in logic so that could work. And with metagrid macros it would be easy to have one key for screenset 51 (first violins), for egg sample.

(Also just read logic has meta events i.e. You can put a screenset in a region! Any thoughts on meta events and Metagrid?)


----------



## Nils Neumann

Jesse Heslinga said:


> I like your visibility setups @jononotbono
> 
> My most important things are in my Metagrid setup, very happy with it!
> 
> Still thinking about making a dedicated page to selecting tracks , e.g. violins 1 s, violins 2 s, full strings, french horns 1 etc. Not sure if that is a huge workflow saver, but could be interesting. Have tested a few of those. Thing is, with an iPad mini you keep scrolling through tabs/pages.


Search for a second Ipad2 in ebay, they are suprisingly cheap.


----------



## mc_deli

Nils Neumann said:


> Search for a second Ipad2 in ebay, they are suprisingly cheap.


I was so doing that last night


----------



## jononotbono

Jesse Heslinga said:


> I like your visibility setups @jononotbono
> 
> My most important things are in my Metagrid setup, very happy with it!
> 
> Still thinking about making a dedicated page to selecting tracks , e.g. violins 1 s, violins 2 s, full strings, french horns 1 etc. Not sure if that is a huge workflow saver, but could be interesting. Have tested a few of those. Thing is, with an iPad mini you keep scrolling through tabs/pages.



Ahh well, I have been thinking about this and this is where the Secondary scene comes into play. Have the main Folder Buttons on the front page. And then the individual ones on the Secondary scene. I have SCS loaded from my Slave PC and actually loaded every single patch. I don't need them all but I decided to commit to that Library and I want to learn every single thing about it so I thought having everything loaded would speed this up (when I know it inside and out I'll delete the less used Arts etc). Let's put it this way, on a 4k screen I still have to scroll the mouse to get to the bottom of the SCS patches. It's a lot of patches. But, If you folder everything, and colour things, it's really no big deal. Having the visibility buttons for specific Libraries makes having a massive template so easy to navigate. At first I thought "But what If I want to see Brass and Strings at the same time?" Well, in short you can't do that because if you made PLE commands for every single possibility of Folder Combinations, you would run out of Macros. And it would waste MG Buttons. And be a complete Birds Nest of Buttons. Highly confusing. So I started thinking "Do I really need to see Brass and Strings at the same time?". And the answer is no. Now I go to write Strings I actively choose the String Library I want to use. Then I choose the Brass Library I want to use. Obviously I have a button the shows All tracks (excluding specific ones). Just incase I want the option of seeing every channel but my template is at 2334 tracks so on the rare occasion I press the Custom Show All button, theres a massive amount of latency from pressing said button and when all the tracks finally appear and it swiftly reminds me how much of a ball ache it is to endlessly scroll through channels. There are glorious ways to see tracks in Cubase. For example "Show Tracks With Data (from Bar 4)", "Show Audio Tracks with Data (from Bar 4)", "Show Tracks With Data between Locators" etc etc. One press and suddenly the beast is tamed and it looks like a normal Project. When you get used to this way of working there is no going back. 

Back to the "making a dedicated page to selecting tracks". I would use the secondary scene for this. But I'm not sure how much more efficient having Violins 1, Violin2 etc on individual buttons will be. I think you will run out of Macros before you can do as many as will be needed. I can see the point of it, if when pressed, every Violin 1 folder from all the different Devs suddenly appearing if it's purely to quickly see which Violins 1 Sound works with the current music but to speed up navigation I'm not too sure. If I was I would have done it haha! For example, I was thinking about having a button for each Solo String Library I have. On paper this is slick. In reality it's unnecessary (for me and the number of Solo Libraries I own at this point). Instead, I opted for 1 button called "Solo Strings". Once pressed, All the Solo Strings from Different Devs show up on screen so this is kind of what you saying but instead of different sections/families I just do it so all Solo String Libraries show with all 5 String families in each folder the patches are in if that makes sense. It's like NI Damage. I don't have separate buttons for each part of the library (Epic Orch Drums, Ethnic, Metals, Cym FX etc). I just have 1 button and the whole library shows.

One button that I haven't got round to creating is an Orchestral Score Layout button. It's been on my mind for a while but I really need some downtime to do all this stuff. Press one button and all Orchestral Instruments, in Score order appear. And when I say "all", I don't mean everything in the Template. I mean, choice Patches. Maybe a Sketching button so only Ensemble and Solo Libraries appear. Then maybe another Orchestral Score with some more patches for more detail. This idea is like making a template, within the master template. Takes some work to get there. I'll make a video soon just showing this stuff because it's probably better than just rambling on here, whilst I procrastinate, trying to think of a Guitar riff that doesn't sound like yesterday's.


----------



## Pablocrespo

jononotbono said:


> "But what If I want to see Brass and Strings at the same time?" Well, in short you can't do that because if you made PLE commands for every single possibility of Folder



I have made this possible with a PLE in lemur, I sure it can be done in metagrid. For example, I have a PLE that hides all non violins , so it shows only violins. Then I have a PLE that "unhides" brass (to name one) so, I have made a shift button in lemur, and can do the following:

when I press "violins", it shows me only violins, when I press Shift+"violins" it ADDS violins. 

So you can be seeing percussion and ADD violins, you don´t need the combinations.
With the second view of metagrid you could implement the ADD function


----------



## Nils Neumann

jononotbono said:


> ... trying to think of a Guitar riff that doesn't sound like yesterday's.


alternate tuning if you are stuck


----------



## stonzthro

mc_deli said:


> You are talking about screen sets, right?



Nope - you can have group visability presets in Logic, where you assign tracks to groups and show or hide them. Logic only has a paltry 9 presets you can access with key commands, so I have them set up by sections; better than nothing. 




mc_deli said:


> (Also just read logic has meta events i.e. You can put a screenset in a region! Any thoughts on meta events and Metagrid?)


Whaaa? How would you accomplish this?


----------



## jononotbono

Pablocrespo said:


> I have made this possible with a PLE in lemur, I sure it can be done in metagrid. For example, I have a PLE that hides all non violins , so it shows only violins. Then I have a PLE that "unhides" brass (to name one) so, I have made a shift button in lemur, and can do the following:
> 
> when I press "violins", it shows me only violins, when I press Shift+"violins" it ADDS violins.
> 
> So you can be seeing percussion and ADD violins, you don´t need the combinations.
> With the second view of metagrid you could implement the ADD function



Well, I guess I could add a toggle button with the PLE but I really haven't found a need to do any of this. I write Strings, move to Brass, then I press "Show Tracks with Data and then they show. I have Spitfire's Symphonic Brass loaded as well so if I wanted to see SCS and Spitfire Brass, it would bring up over 600 Tracks. And then, create buttons for each String and Brass family (as I have previously said) would use a ton of macros and I am currently at 175 so don't have enough. It's not that you can't do it. It's just it's not worth doing it. Well, for me it's not.


----------



## jononotbono

And another thing. Where do you draw the line on how many buttons for each Instrument family? One button per French horn Folder? From each Sample Dev? Not only would I run out of Macros but I would run out of MG buttons even using the 11 x 10 Grid. You then go into sub scenes which is fine. Until you have no Macros to do all this. If I had more Macros I would probably make a lot more of this stuff! No hint there or anything haha!


----------



## Jetzer

@jononotbono My idea is getting the most important tracks on your select tab, and then you can still use the arrows of the keyboard to switch between tracks in that area within that folder.

Looking for an ipad 2 right now..


----------



## mc_deli

stonzthro said:


> Nope - you can have group visability presets in Logic, where you assign tracks to groups and show or hide them. Logic only has a paltry 9 presets you can access with key commands, so I have them set up by sections; better than nothing. Whaaa? How would you accomplish this?



The meta event (e.g. screenset) in a region is explained in https://support.apple.com/kb/PH24713?locale=en_US (this) Apple article.
And ah yes, group hiding/showing - I forgot about that, sorry - and I found myself considering it two years ago here - ha!
OK and I just found that "holding down option while clicking a Stack disclosure triangle will expand or collapse all track stacks" - I guess that could be a macro in Metagrid, whereas it's not an option with just one button in Logic Remote...


----------



## zolhof

I'm about to convert to the Church of Metagrid, and like @Jesse Heslinga , I use an iPad mini which feels fast but screen size isn't ideal. I also have a spare iPad 3, anyone knows how well it performs with Metagrid? Any benefits from using a newer tablet or it doesn't matter with this app?


----------



## samphony

mc_deli said:


> The meta event (e.g. screenset) in a region is explained in https://support.apple.com/kb/PH24713?locale=en_US (this) Apple article.
> And ah yes, group hiding/showing - I forgot about that, sorry - and I found myself considering it two years ago here - ha!
> OK and I just found that "holding down option while clicking a Stack disclosure triangle will expand or collapse all track stacks" - I guess that could be a macro in Metagrid, whereas it's not an option with just one button in Logic Remote...


It got implemented in logic 10.3.x you can assign a key command to toggle open/close all track stacks.


----------



## Pazpatu

Is it possible that the last metaserver version deactivated something in the network settings of mac os ? I can't reach my external network devices since the update.


----------



## Metasystem.io

Pazpatu said:


> Is it possible that the last metaserver version deactivated something in the network settings of mac os ? I can't reach my external network devices since the update.



Metaserver doesn't deactivate or affect any network settings on your desktop/laptop. Please restart your machine and check. If you still have a problem that you think is related to our product, write to us at [email protected].


----------



## Pazpatu

Metasystem.io said:


> Metaserver doesn't deactivate or affect any network settings on your desktop/laptop. Please restart your machine and check. If you still have a problem that you think is related to our product, write to us at [email protected].



Thank you !


----------



## Nils Neumann

I used this for the last couple of days and it is unbelievable. Best workflow enhancer I have every used.
You sell this way to cheap @Metasystem.io ^^
And please, @jononotbono , show us more about your template, your pictures/videos help me out a lot!


----------



## jononotbono

Nils Neumann said:


> I used this for the last couple of days and it is unbelievable. Best workflow enhancer I have every used.
> You sell this way to cheap @Metasystem.io ^^
> And please, @jononotbono , show us more about your template, your pictures/videos help me out a lot!



I will man! I'm just writing the last track of a library album and have to do the edits and then I will have perhaps a couple of free days and I'll make a couple of videos on what I'm up to with it


----------



## Jeff Tymoschuk

Jesse Heslinga said:


> I like your visibility setups @jononotbono
> 
> My most important things are in my Metagrid setup, very happy with it!
> 
> Still thinking about making a dedicated page to selecting tracks , e.g. violins 1 s, violins 2 s, full strings, french horns 1 etc. Not sure if that is a huge workflow saver, but could be interesting. Have tested a few of those. Thing is, with an iPad mini you keep scrolling through tabs/pages.



I've been using Metagrid for a year or so, and being able to show/hide tracks in DP is an enormous time saver. I've got a huge template with hundreds of tracks, and it's hard to overstate how being able to just view the section I'm working on has made my life easier.


----------



## Metasystem.io

zolhof said:


> I'm about to convert to the Church of Metagrid, and like @Jesse Heslinga , I use an iPad mini which feels fast but screen size isn't ideal. I also have a spare iPad 3, anyone knows how well it performs with Metagrid? Any benefits from using a newer tablet or it doesn't matter with this app?



Metagrid will work great on iPad 3 as well.


----------



## Nils Neumann

Quick question: How can I copy my Template to another iPad?


----------



## Metasystem.io

Download the manual and go to page 7 for the info.


----------



## Nils Neumann

Metasystem.io said:


> Download the manual and go to page 7 for the info.


Thank you!


----------



## Symfoniq

A minor request in the grand scheme of things, but it would be nice if the icons in the NUMBERS section went from 0 to 127 instead of the current 1 to 99.

Also, I find the "shift" button for showing a secondary view to be rather buggy. Sometimes double-tapping on it locks the secondary view open, other times it doesn't.


----------



## zolhof

Metasystem.io said:


> Metagrid will work great on iPad 3 as well.



Awesome! Well, I actually sold the mini and got an Air 1st gen just in case haha I'm still learning the app, reading this thread and watching Jono's videos to get ideas, but man, Metagrid is already a favourite - right next to Duet Display.


----------



## Metasystem.io

Symfoniq said:


> A minor request in the grand scheme of things, but it would be nice if the icons in the NUMBERS section went from 0 to 127 instead of the current 1 to 99.
> 
> Also, I find the "shift" button for showing a secondary view to be rather buggy. Sometimes double-tapping on it locks the secondary view open, other times it doesn't.



OK, we will implement 0-127 icons in the next increment. Regarding the shift button - it doesn't have double-tap functionality. Can you please write to [email protected] with the description of this behaviour. Thanks!


----------



## Symfoniq

Metasystem.io said:


> OK, we will implement 0-127 icons in the next increment. Regarding the shift button - it doesn't have double-tap functionality. Can you please write to [email protected] with the description of this behaviour. Thanks!



Thanks for the extra number icons! They'll come in handy.

And yes, I see what you mean about the double-tap. Sometimes I'm having problems getting the secondary screen to stay active because the shift button isn't "sticky." Other times it is sticky. I think I mistook the odd behavior as requiring me to double-tap to keep the secondary screen open, but now I see that sometimes it stays open with a single tap and other times it doesn't stay open.

Next time it happens I'll shoot you a bug report and maybe try to record a video of the behavior.


----------



## IoannisGutevas

@Metasystem.io Any news about the update incorporating midi cc faders ? Or mackie faders ? Or both (in best case senario)


----------



## jononotbono

Finally just finished a Library album so have a few days to make an MG video. Just got Audio Hijack to route all the audio so this should be fun!


----------



## garyhiebner

Can't wait to check it. I just got Metagrid yesterday. And its awesome. Works seamlessly. Now to start adding more actions to the pages.


----------



## jononotbono

Just finished making a video on Cubase and MG and currently encoding it to upload so hopefully (providing there are no problems) when i wake up it'll be ready to share


----------



## wbacer

jononotbono said:


> Just finished making a video on Cubase and MG and currently encoding it to upload so hopefully (providing there are no problems) when i wake up it'll be ready to share


You've done a lot of work with Metagrid and Cubase. Thanks for being willing to share.
Looking forward to seeing what you've done.


----------



## jononotbono

Ok, finally it has encoded and been uploaded. I put it in it's own thread here in VI-C...

http://www.vi-control.net/community...and-metagrid-for-ios-template-tutorial.63219/


----------



## Metasystem.io

jononotbono said:


> Ok, finally it has encoded and been uploaded. I put it in it's own thread here in VI-C...
> 
> http://www.vi-control.net/community...and-metagrid-for-ios-template-tutorial.63219/



Jono - you and your video are the perfect illustration why we created Metagrid. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jononotbono

Metasystem.io said:


> Jono - you and your video are the perfect illustration why we created Metagrid. Thanks for sharing!



No worries at all! Love using it and can't wait to see what else is in MG's future!


----------



## garyhiebner

Thanks for the share. Very cool seeing how you use it in your workflow


----------



## mc_deli

Most excellent


----------



## RCsound

IoannisGutevas said:


> @Metasystem.io Any news about the update incorporating midi cc faders ? Or mackie faders ? Or both (in best case senario)



I ask the same question, midi cc faders will be incorporated in the near future?.


----------



## AdamKmusic

Chances of it coming out for Android? Or maybe windows? Would be able to get a fairly decent sized tablet for cheap(ish)


----------



## Vanni

Dears,
Just finished setting up some 20 macros in Cubase, everything was working perfectly, but upon closing and then re-opening Cubase I noticed that all assignments in the device manager in Cubase were gone, and ill need to re-assign all the macros. It was basically back to default.
Is it the normal procedure to work on the assignments, export to an xml file, and then import that file each time you open Cubase?


----------



## jononotbono

Vanni said:


> Dears,
> Just finished setting up some 20 macros in Cubase, everything was working perfectly, but upon closing and then re-opening Cubase I noticed that all assignments in the device manager in Cubase were gone, and ill need to re-assign all the macros. It was basically back to default.
> Is it the normal procedure to work on the assignments, export to an xml file, and then import that file each time you open Cubase?



Yeah. You need to export the xml file and reimport it before closing Cubase otherwise it won't save. I actually mention this in a video I made but I'm not sure where in the video it is. I figured it out the hard way like you just have. Remember to export and reimport xml. I'm not sure if it's a Cubase bug or by design but it was highly annoying when I came across that.


----------



## jononotbono

jononotbono said:


> Yeah. You need to export the xml file and reimport it before closing Cubase otherwise it won't save. I actually mention this in a video I made but I'm not sure where in the video it is. I figured it out the hard way like you just have. Remember to export and reimport xml. I'm not sure if it's a Cubase bug or by design but it was highly annoying when I came across that.



One other thing to answer your question. You don't have to import the xml every time you open a Cubase project. Just make you have exported and reimported the xml every time you have added or changed the xml. Once you export etc once, all will be remembered.


----------



## Vanni

jononotbono said:


> One other thing to answer your question. You don't have to import the xml every time you open a Cubase project. Just make you have exported and reimported the xml every time you have added or changed the xml. Once you export etc once, all will be remembered.



Thanks a lot, no big issue!


----------



## AdamKmusic

Right just got this, made the ports etc and imported the macros etc in the generic remotes but nothing seems to be working...I'm on Cubase Pro 8 and Windows 8, any help? Videos and tips I can find are for Cubase 9 (not that it should matter too much).


EDIT: Ok ignore this, I was being an idiot and didn't set the cubase port to cubase in! D'oh!


----------



## dtonthept

Hi hi, I just got Metagrid and am super impressed. Running it on my new PC in Studio One 3, alongside Presonus' Studio One Remote on another iPad, and a Faderport 8.

I'm finding my system is a bit unstable with regards to having these two iPads running the two different apps. There was an earlier config where i had my Metagrid iPad running through an iConnect MIDI 4+; the two apps were stable alongside eachother, however the USB structure of the whole rig wasn't too stable! I tracked it back to the iConnect interface and pulled it out of the system and things seem more settled now.

So I'm just trying to troubleshoot why Metagrid is having a hard time living alongside Studio One Remote, and not too sure where to look. I found that when I tried to run it on boot I was often unable to "see" my PC (both iPads connected via USB cables) though when I wait until I boot Studio One and the remote app on the other iPad, Metagrid is seeing my PC, and seeing that it's in Studio One (ie following app switching on the PC) but it's not able to send messages and communicate as it should.

It seems logical to assume there's some kind of conflict in there, but I'm simply not too sure where to look for clues. Metagrid ran amazingly well on its own, so I know it CAN work great, I just need to figure out how to get everyone playing nicely together. Cos trust me, when all the control surfaces are working, it is an ABSOLUTELY PHENOMENAL setup!

Cheers!

D 

PS - Windows 10 Pro (very fresh install), ASUS X99 WS/USB3.1, latest Studio One & Remote & Metagrid


----------



## C-Wave

Very strange.. I thought I was wrong but Metagrid doesn't have a "hide-all" scene in their scene list (which is supposed to be copied to Cubase folder) that corresponds to the scene folder on the iOS app.
I fixed this by modifying scene116 in PLE to have this functionality and added it to the "hide all" macro in the MG imported macro list (device setup).
Is this normal? Would be nice to have a scene to hide_all scene similar to the unfold_all_visible scene.
other than that, looking forward to v. 1.5.


----------



## Jetzer

I need some help. Somehow, Metagrid doesn't respond anymore to my Cubase template. I didn't change a thing. It used to happen once in a while but now it seems to happen 90% of the time, and I have no idea what it might be. Loopmidi, metaserver, cubase macros all runnng and setup like it should be. The app connects with my pc, but when I touch the buttons nothing happens.


----------



## AdamKmusic

Jesse Heslinga said:


> I need some help. Somehow, Metagrid doesn't respond anymore to my Cubase template. I didn't change a thing. It used to happen once in a while but now it seems to happen 90% of the time, and I have no idea what it might be. Loopmidi, metaserver, cubase macros all runnng and setup like it should be. The app connects with my pc, but when I touch the buttons nothing happens.


Check the action queue on your meta grid buttons, sometimes they randomly disappear


----------



## Jetzer

AdamKmusic said:


> Check the action queue on your meta grid buttons, sometimes they randomly disappear



Checked, but everything is as it should be.


----------



## jononotbono

Not sure if this will help anyone but I made this video on creating what I think are essential Logical Editor Commands in Cubase Pro 9. It's not on Metagrid but obviously every command can be assigned to the iPad. Hope it helps...


----------



## C-Wave

Jesse Heslinga said:


> Checked, but everything is as it should be.


I would be checking the Cubase side of things if I were you; reinstall Metagrid files into Cubase generic controller, check the access rights on their folders/files, etc.. sorry if this feels redundant.


----------



## AdamKmusic

Tried out a iPad Pro today and oh my god I'm just imaging how good Metagrid would be on it!!


----------



## Jetzer

C-Wave said:


> I would be checking the Cubase side of things if I were you; reinstall Metagrid files into Cubase generic controller, check the access rights on their folders/files, etc.. sorry if this feels redundant.



I think I figured it out, it seems I have to open Cubase first, and only then start the metaserver instance. Worked everytime so far.


----------



## AdamKmusic

Jesse Heslinga said:


> I think I figured it out, it seems I have to open Cubase first, and only then start the metaserver instance. Worked everytime so far.


Weird, I find doing that makes Metagrid not work. I always start the server first!


----------



## Sosimple88

dtonthept said:


> Hi hi, I just got Metagrid and am super impressed. Running it on my new PC in Studio One 3, alongside Presonus' Studio One Remote on another iPad, and a Faderport 8.
> 
> I'm finding my system is a bit unstable with regards to having these two iPads running the two different apps. There was an earlier config where i had my Metagrid iPad running through an iConnect MIDI 4+; the two apps were stable alongside eachother, however the USB structure of the whole rig wasn't too stable! I tracked it back to the iConnect interface and pulled it out of the system and things seem more settled now.
> 
> So I'm just trying to troubleshoot why Metagrid is having a hard time living alongside Studio One Remote, and not too sure where to look. I found that when I tried to run it on boot I was often unable to "see" my PC (both iPads connected via USB cables) though when I wait until I boot Studio One and the remote app on the other iPad, Metagrid is seeing my PC, and seeing that it's in Studio One (ie following app switching on the PC) but it's not able to send messages and communicate as it should.
> 
> It seems logical to assume there's some kind of conflict in there, but I'm simply not too sure where to look for clues. Metagrid ran amazingly well on its own, so I know it CAN work great, I just need to figure out how to get everyone playing nicely together. Cos trust me, when all the control surfaces are working, it is an ABSOLUTELY PHENOMENAL setup!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> D
> 
> PS - Windows 10 Pro (very fresh install), ASUS X99 WS/USB3.1, latest Studio One & Remote & Metagrid


I have Studio One 3 and used sometimes Studio One remote, but I will look now for Metagrid with great interest!


----------



## Jetzer

AdamKmusic said:


> Weird, I find doing that makes Metagrid not work. I always start the server first!



Weird.


----------



## jononotbono

Yeah, I have to have Metaserver running before Cubase is running otherwise it won't work. There is a setting that you can check box to make sure it starts call "Start When You Log In".


----------



## Jetzer

I know, but I turned that off since for me it seems to be the opposite 
Anyway, doesn't matter, what works works


----------



## jononotbono

I keep having my iPads not even find my Computer over Wifi. Basically when I make it look for available computers they don't connect via Wifi (they don't even find my computer). The only way to fix this is to restart the iPads and this gets seriously tiresome. When I plug a USB lead into them 1 of them instantly finds my computer.


----------



## DaddyO

Any ideas how Metagrid would run on the new 2017 standard iPad? Anyone out there running it? It tops out at 128GB for SSD with 2GB RAM. I would also want to run Notion for iOS.

Obviously the Pro is better with 4GB RAM and up 512GB SSD, but it's a whale of a lot more expensive, and I have a deal available right now on the regular model.


----------



## C-Wave

DaddyO said:


> Any ideas how Metagrid would run on the new 2017 standard iPad? Anyone out there running it? It tops out at 128GB for SSD with 2GB RAM. I would also want to run Notion for iOS.
> 
> Obviously the Pro is better with 4GB RAM and up 512GB SSD, but it's a whale of a lot more expensive, and I have a deal available right now on the regular model.


Metagrid according to their recommendation can work on ANY ipad starting with iPad 3 (i.e. Any iPad with Retina display).


----------



## DaddyO

Thanks C-Wave. I guess what I'm wondering is how well it works, as opposed to whether it can work. But thanks for informing me of their recommendations.


----------



## C-Wave

I have iPad Air 1st generation and it works pretty well. No hiccups whatsoever.. The software don't need a lot of processing power.. no high end graphics, or audio; it's just wireless commends being sent back and forth.


----------



## toddkedwards

jononotbono said:


> I keep having my iPads not even find my Computer over Wifi. Basically when I make it look for available computers they don't connect via Wifi (they don't even find my computer). The only way to fix this is to restart the iPads and this gets seriously tiresome. When I plug a USB lead into them 1 of them instantly finds my computer.


That's how I connect my iPad, just using the USB cable. I would always have trouble finding them on the network as well. Using USB seems to be the best option.


----------



## AdamKmusic

I've had no performance issue on my iPad mini, I guess it'll run on any of the recent iPads. Could slow down if you have a lot of shortcuts I guess but I've not ran into any issues yet.


----------



## jononotbono

toddkedwards said:


> That's how I connect my iPad, just using the USB cable. I would always have trouble finding them on the network as well. Using USB seems to be the best option.



Can you suggest a powered hub that allows me to plug two iPads into it, charges the iPads and allows for the same connection to connect to OSX? I have a hub that allows me to charge iPads but if I want to connect them to OSX I have to plug them into non charger USB sockets on the hub and therefore they run out of battery.


----------



## DaddyO

C-Wave said:


> I have iPad Air 1st generation and it works pretty well. No hiccups whatsoever.. The software don't need a lot of processing power.. no high end graphics, or audio; it's just wireless commends being sent back and forth.



Ah, thanks C-Wave. Sounds promising.


----------



## DaddyO

AdamKmusic said:


> I've had no performance issue on my iPad mini, I guess it'll run on any of the recent iPads. Could slow down if you have a lot of shortcuts I guess but I've not ran into any issues yet.



Thanks for the info, AdamK.


----------



## procreative

jononotbono said:


> Can you suggest a powered hub that allows me to plug two iPads into it, charges the iPads and allows for the same connection to connect to OSX? I have a hub that allows me to charge iPads but if I want to connect them to OSX I have to plug them into non charger USB sockets on the hub and therefore they run out of battery.



This product: https://www.iconnectivity.com/products/midi/iconnectmidi4plus

I have the smaller 2 port version that connects 1 iPad and 1 Computer and its brilliant. Charges fast but you have to buy a PSU separately to provide the power. Dont buy the official one its pricey, this one does the job as its exact rating of the official one: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ideal-Power-25HK-AB-060A300-D5-Class-I-Desktop-PSU-6V-DC-3-0A-18W/122328213206?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649

Took me a while to find one as I have an older 30 pin iPad and they seem to have very few in the UK for sale and when they do its the Lightning version (although its just the cable that differs).


----------



## toddkedwards

jononotbono said:


> Can you suggest a powered hub that allows me to plug two iPads into it, charges the iPads and allows for the same connection to connect to OSX? I have a hub that allows me to charge iPads but if I want to connect them to OSX I have to plug them into non charger USB sockets on the hub and therefore they run out of battery.


I'm using the J5 create USB 3 hub, I'm not sure if I can plug in two iPads. I've never given this a try, I'll give it a test and let you know, I just need to find another iPad.


----------



## mc_deli

C-Wave said:


> Metagrid according to their recommendation can work on ANY ipad starting with iPad 3 (i.e. Any iPad with Retina display).


I thought zen master @jononotbono was using two iPad 2 machines?


----------



## jononotbono

mc_deli said:


> I thought zen master @jononotbono was using two iPad 2 machines?



Zen Master haha! Not quite! Yes, I am using two iPads with MG. A third would be amazing! 

I was wondering, what is the best way of using Spitire's UACC with MG? I'm intrigued by UACC.


----------



## KerrySmith

jononotbono said:


> Zen Master haha! Not quite! Yes, I am using two iPads with MG. A third would be amazing!
> 
> I was wondering, what is the best way of using Spitire's UACC with MG? I'm intrigued by UACC.


Unfortunately, Spitfire's UACC implementation has been pretty spotty as they roll out new libraries. I coded MIDI changes using UACC in Metagrid for Albion 1 that I hoped would translate to the other libraries, but with SCS and Albion V, the UACC articulations were different enough that I had to re-code new button sets for those libraries individually.


----------



## mc_deli

KerrySmith said:


> Unfortunately, Spitfire's UACC implementation has been pretty spotty as they roll out new libraries. I coded MIDI changes using UACC in Metagrid for Albion 1 that I hoped would translate to the other libraries, but with SCS and Albion V, the UACC articulations were different enough that I had to re-code new button sets for those libraries individually.


doesn't that defeat the whole point of UACC?


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

C-Wave said:


> I have iPad Air 1st generation and it works pretty well. No hiccups whatsoever.. The software don't need a lot of processing power.. no high end graphics, or audio; it's just wireless commends being sent back and forth.


Yeah I have an iPad Air 1st Gen as well. Great little thing and picked it up for a good deal as well. Thinking about another one, but not sure...these apps just don't like being switched between and I need to move between MG and Composer Tools Pro (Lemur), without them crashing or closing


----------



## KerrySmith

mc_deli said:


> doesn't that defeat the whole point of UACC?


Yeah. Regarding Albion V, those "articulations" don't fall neatly
into the more conventional terms they had previously established for UACC. For SCS, I think that it has so many different articulations that they use the "alt" or "secondary" articulation switches in a way that doesn't square with how I would have.


----------



## jononotbono

Work in progress MG page for String Articulations using Spitfire's UACC...


----------



## Nils Neumann

I opened up my daw this morning and metagrid wasn't fully working anymore. It works for "keyboard shortcuts" but all the "app-specific commands" are not working. Someone here who had the same problem and fixed it? Any ideas?


----------



## Nils Neumann

Nils Neumann said:


> I opened up my daw this morning and metagrid wasn't fully working anymore. It works for "keyboard shortcuts" but all the "app-specific commands" are not working. Someone here who had the same problem and fixed it? Any ideas?



Fixed it, I wrote an E-mail to the support. 2 minutes later he replied with the solution!!! Thats what I call a outstanding support!


----------



## jononotbono

Ok, I'm having a bit of an issue with something related to Cubase Macros and Metagrid and was wondering if someone might be able to shed light on this...

Want I want to do...

I want to be able to copy specific Midi Data, for example, just CC1 from a Midi Event whilst being in the Project Window. Not whilst in the Key Editor. I have figured out how to do this but it only works when I assign a Macros and Cubase Key Command to two keys on my Qwerty Keyboard. When I assign the Macros and Key command to Metagrid it doesn't work so I am wondering whether Cubase or MG has an issue.

The Macros...

Here's a screen shot of the Macros...






Here's a Screen Shot of the Midi Logical Editor Command I created...






The Cubase Key Command...

It's just simply the "Paste at Origin" Key Command.

When I assign that Macros to a Key on my Qwerty Keyboard and press it, it will select and copy CC1 whilst in the project window (make sure you select the midi event you want to copy the CC1 data from). Then, when selecting another Midi track I want to paste the Copied CC1 data to, I press the "Paste at Origin" key and it works flawlessly.

If someone could try this out that would be great. Now assign the Macros to a Macros in the Cubase Generic Remote Page and assign a button on the iPad in MG with the correct matching Macros. Then create a button on the iPad selected the "Paste at Origin" key command. It's very hit and miss, sometimes it copies the CC1 data, other times it doesn't. Othertimes it copies other data to CC1 so draw in something on CC2 or whatever you like. Would love to know if anyone has got an answer to this because I can't help but feel Cubase or MG has an issue with Macros over Midi Devices.


Thanks!

Jono


----------



## jononotbono

Regarding my last post, turns out there is a bug with Cubase and triggering Cubase Macros with Midi Devices. Rather annoying as this problem doesn't exist in Cubase 8.5

On another note, anyone else excited by the incoming MG update? They said hopefully the end of September so could be any day now!


----------



## Nils Neumann

jononotbono said:


> Regarding my last post, turns out there is a bug with Cubase and triggering Cubase Macros with Midi Devices. Rather annoying as this problem doesn't exist in Cubase 8.5
> 
> On another note, anyone else excited by the incoming MG update? They said hopefully the end of September so could be any day now!


Hopefully some faders :3


----------



## C-Wave

Have been putting lemur aside in anticipation of this update.. hoping to replace lemur with MG if faders/knobs work with Cubase/VE Pro.


----------



## jononotbono

C-Wave said:


> Have been putting lemur aside in anticipation of this update.. hoping to replace lemur with MG if faders/knobs work with Cubase/VE Pro.



I've been playing around with Embertone's Friedlander and Fischer Viola and they come with TouchOSC Controllers for both. Man, they are so good. Makes the instruments so controllable and these controllers rely on XY Pads so I am hoping XY Pads are in the update as I will make a few Custom Spitfire MG Controllers!


----------



## Pat Human

Any News on the 1.5 Update? Was planned to be out by now wasn‘t it?

Cheers, 
Patrick


----------



## Kaufmanmoon

Anyone using Metagrid with Logic? Currently comparing it with Logic Remote and although I'm realising Metagrid is more powerful, I'm trying to figure out if I can access my track stacks saved in my library with a touch of a button into my template. Would love them all on one "Scene" in metagrid. Is that possible?


----------



## Nils Neumann

Kaufmanmoon said:


> Anyone using Metagrid with Logic? Currently comparing it with Logic Remote and although I'm realising Metagrid is more powerful, I'm trying to figure out if I can access my track stacks saved in my library with a touch of a button into my template. Would love them all on one "Scene" in metagrid. Is that possible?


Just try to couple a track stack with a keycommand, if that is possible you can make a set up with metagrid


----------



## Kaufmanmoon

Nils Neumann said:


> Just try to couple a track stack with a keycommand, if that is possible you can make a set up with metagrid


Will take a look, but i'm unsure how to manage that just yet. thank Nils.

edit. I'm looking but not sure it can be done.
If someone could confirm this for me that would be fantastic.


----------



## jononotbono

Pat Human said:


> Any News on the 1.5 Update? Was planned to be out by now wasn‘t it?
> 
> Cheers,
> Patrick



Looking forward to the update too!


----------



## stigc56

Me too!


----------



## Kaufmanmoon

I'm still playing with both Logic Remote vs Metagrid.
I can access the Track Stacks in Logic Remote with a couple of clicks.
Still not figured out how to do it in Metagrid.
Again, I can see how powerful the app is,but i'm yet to harness the bloody thing.
I love the markers built into the standard logic set up. Very handy


----------



## samphony

Kaufmanmoon said:


> I'm still playing with both Logic Remote vs Metagrid.
> I can access the Track Stacks in Logic Remote with a couple of clicks.
> Still not figured out how to do it in Metagrid.
> Again, I can see how powerful the app is,but i'm yet to harness the bloody thing.
> I love the markers built into the standard logic set up. Very handy


I just wish logic remote would auto update key commands or let the user custom name certain key command buttons. 

Metagrid is definitely better in that regard


----------



## RKorsakov

I'm just getting into Metagrid, which is really terrific.

Switching over from TouchOSC.

Does anyone know if it is possible to change the text-size in buttons.

The button size in the grids are all useable, but the text is SO tiny in comparison to the button size that it makes it hard to read.

Some of the grids like 6x5 with larger buttons do seem to automatically use a larger text, but the grids like 9x8 have tiny text despite all of that wasted room on the button?

Thanks!


----------



## jason_

Got Metragrid a few days ago (thanks Jono for the recommendation on here!) and it really, truly is incredible. 
Works beautifully on my iPad Pro 12.9".
SO glad to hear that faders are in the pipeline. Will be able to replace Lemur completely then 

If the developer is reading this... And this is nitpicking, but would it be possible to change the icons for the two "shift" buttons? Or make the current ones a bit more elegant? They just stick out a bit from the beautiful design of the app. Even if you took the grey edges around them away so that they're floating like the view buttons next to them..


----------



## Havoc911

For anyone who has an Avid account, their Pro-tools control app is free and is almost identical to Metafader. An added bonus is that its EUCON protocol and you can use it in conjunction with a MC/HUI device without freaking Cubase out.


----------



## tmhuud

Are there more ICONS available anywhere? Can users make their own?


----------



## jononotbono

jason_ said:


> would it be possible to change the icons for the two "shift" buttons?



I actually requested that a while ago but they said they don't want to over complicate it.


----------



## jason_

jononotbono said:


> I actually requested that a while ago but they said they don't want to over complicate it.



Let's hope they change their mind about that... Or at least just update the current ones to something a bit more pleasing.


----------



## Metasystem.io

Just to let you know guys that we are working hard on Metagrid v1.5 - we want to release it by the end of January.


----------



## Metasystem.io

jason_ said:


> Let's hope they change their mind about that... Or at least just update the current ones to something a bit more pleasing.



We will change it for sure . The whole scene bar has been revamped and the big shift buttons are gone forever .


----------



## Metasystem.io

Hi Guys - just to let you know we are working very hard on v1.5 and want to release it in January. There will be lots of new exciting stuff there. This video is just a start .


----------



## DynamicK

Metasystem.io said:


> Hi Guys - just to let you know we are working very hard on v1.5 and want to release it in January. There will be lots of new exciting stuff there. This video is just a start .


Great news. What IOS version will it require?


----------



## Metasystem.io

DynamicK said:


> Great news. What IOS version will it require?



iOS 10 or later.


----------



## Nils Neumann

Metasystem.io said:


> iOS 10 or later.


Is it possible to use different versions of Metagrid at the same time? I have a old Ipad2 that is stuck on iOS 9.
And what about faders for the 1.5 update?


----------



## Metasystem.io

Nils Neumann said:


> Is it possible to use different versions of Metagrid at the same time? I have a old Ipad2 that is stuck on iOS 9.
> And what about faders for the 1.5 update?



We don't know yet if it will be possible - we will test it next week. Faders are coming to v1.5.


----------



## DynamicK

Metasystem.io said:


> iOS 10 or later.


Brilliant.  I use an -IPad 4 and an iPad Air and was hoping there would still be support for the IP 4, seeing as it doesn't support IOS 11


----------



## jononotbono

Metasystem.io said:


> Hi Guys - just to let you know we are working very hard on v1.5 and want to release it in January. There will be lots of new exciting stuff there. This video is just a start .




Looking forward to this man!


----------



## Metasystem.io

Here is a short teaser about revamped scene bar in Metagrid 1.5:


----------



## AdamKmusic

Looks very nice, will our current layouts carry over or will we have to start again?


----------



## Metasystem.io

AdamKmusic said:


> Looks very nice, will our current layouts carry over or will we have to start again?



Naturally, all your existing layouts will be intact. In some buttons, you will need to adjust the color of the text, though - since we added a text color parameter and set gray as default which may not go well with some backgrounds. But we also implemented selective copy/paste of text color parameters, so changing text color for multiple buttons will be just a swipe away.


----------



## Headlands

Man, this all looks great with 1.5. I'm about to go Metagrid with Cubase, and I have a question for you all about iPad size.

I can't decide whether to go 10.5 or 12.9. With 10.5 I could at some point have a double iPad setup like Jono does, but with 12.9 I could fit more buttons. Two 12.9's feels like it would just be too big, so if I did two it would likely be with 10.5, though two won't happen for a bit because iPads are so over-priced. 

I work extremely fast and like the least amount of keystrokes/clicks possible (which is at odds with the often clunky Cubase - ha ha ha). What are all of your opinions regarding this with iPad size?


----------



## Metasystem.io

Headlands said:


> Man, this all looks great with 1.5. I'm about to go Metagrid with Cubase, and I have a question for you all about iPad size.
> 
> I can't decide whether to go 10.5 or 12.9. With 10.5 I could at some point have a double iPad setup like Jono does, but with 12.9 I could fit more buttons. Two 12.9's feels like it would just be too big, so if I did two it would likely be with 10.5, though two won't happen for a bit because iPads are so over-priced.
> 
> I work extremely fast and like the least amount of keystrokes/clicks possible (which is at odds with the often clunky Cubase - ha ha ha). What are all of your opinions regarding this with iPad size?



Personally, I use two iPad Pro configuration - it is a real powerhouse - large screen estate plus the ability to lock one iPad to your DAW and another switching dynamically. If it is not an option, I'd go for one iPad Pro - with toggle switches and other functions implemented in v1.5 you will be able to create very flexible control surface and from my experience screen size really matters. That's my perspecitve, of course.


----------



## Headlands

Metasystem.io said:


> Personally, I use two iPad Pro configuration - it is a real powerhouse - large screen estate plus the ability to lock one iPad to your DAW and another switching dynamically. If it is not an option, I'd go for one iPad Pro - with toggle switches and other functions implemented in v1.5 you will be able to create very flexible control surface and from my experience screen size really matters. That's my perspecitve, of course.



Thanks for your view! You mean two 12.9" iPad Pros, I assume? It seems so huge, but then again I'm used to working with nothing, so that's probably why.


----------



## tmhuud

Interesting. I’m using one iPad Pro atm via MIDI. Are you using BOTH pros connected using MIDI?


----------



## Metasystem.io

tmhuud said:


> Interesting. I’m using one iPad Pro atm via MIDI. Are you using BOTH pros connected using MIDI?


I am using both iPads with Metagrid connected to our Metaserver that handles MIDI as well - Metagrid can simultanously be used on up to 4 iPads.


----------



## maestro2be

Przemek, it's always nice to see you active and doing these projects. I have a question for you. Can this application also replace Switcheroo?

Also, Faders .


----------



## PaulBrimstone

Metasystem.io said:


> iOS 10 or later.


Dang. That means I’ll have to upgrade to a newer iPad. Ah well, it had to happen sooner or later...


----------



## Metasystem.io

maestro2be said:


> Przemek, it's always nice to see you active and doing these projects. I have a question for you. Can this application also replace Switcheroo?
> 
> Also, Faders .



Metagrid is much, much more than Switcheroo - and as advanced as Switcheroo is, it is just a Lemur template. With toggle buttons coming in Metagrid v1.5 (see the teaser few post above), I am sure you will not miss any button-related features.


----------



## tmhuud

Thanks for the response. I’ll get a second Pro then and have a console built to imbed them in. Your product has improved our workflow 100%. Looking forward to your updates.


----------



## Metasystem.io

tmhuud said:


> Thanks for the response. I’ll get a second Pro then and have a console built to imbed them in. Your product has improved our workflow 100%. Looking forward to your updates.


Great to hear .


----------



## Headlands

tmhuud said:


> Thanks for the response. I’ll get a second Pro then and have a console built to imbed them in. Your product has improved our workflow 100%. Looking forward to your updates.



Are you using the 12.9" size as well?


----------



## tmhuud

Headlands said:


> Are you using the 12.9" size as well?


yes - sir. Lots of screen real-estate. Finding the right stand has been the hardest part so I'm thinking of having them built into something solid.


----------



## Johann F.

Any word if integrated saving "feature" is coming with 1.5?

Please don't tell me we still need iTunes for that...


----------



## Metasystem.io

Johann F. said:


> Any word if integrated saving "feature" is coming with 1.5?
> 
> Please don't tell me we still need iTunes for that...



We have Dropbox import/export functionality basically ready but we are not sure if it will come to v1.5. We know it is a vital functionality and we will make it right in Q1 2018 - be patient.


----------



## Headlands

Got a 12.9 iPad Pro on eBay for only $550, from BuySpry -- highly recommended! It's an official refurbish and looks completely brand new.

Anyway, I have a question for you all: Moving icons around in Metagrid is a very frustrating experience for me -- it's taking a long time to arrange the buttons on a view the way I want them, and is quite maddening how the surrounding buttons move around when placing them. Can someone explain the rhyme and reason with how arranging the buttons works? Is there a way to lock buttons in place once you like where they are? It's taking me a very long time to make a simple button arrangement the way I want it...I might just be an idiot and am missing something, which is entirely possible.


----------



## Metasystem.io

Headlands said:


> Got a 12.9 iPad Pro on eBay for only $550, from BuySpry -- highly recommended! It's an official refurbish and looks completely brand new.
> 
> Anyway, I have a question for you all: Moving icons around in Metagrid is a very frustrating experience for me -- it's taking a long time to arrange the buttons on a view the way I want them, and is quite maddening how the surrounding buttons move around when placing them. Can someone explain the rhyme and reason with how arranging the buttons works? Is there a way to lock buttons in place once you like where they are? It's taking me a very long time to make a simple button arrangement the way I want it...I might just be an idiot and am missing something, which is entirely possible.



Yes, button reordering is a bit confusing - it works the same as app reordering on home screen on your iPad. Anyway, to make things easier we implement swap functionality - in Edit mode, swipe down on a button you want to change the position - all buttons will stop wobbling apart that one - and then press the next button - both buttons will change their positions. 

And also to make your life easier use double touch with two fingers to copy a button, and long touch with two fingers to press functionality.


----------



## tmhuud

Thank you. Thank you. Thank. You! So happy you made that alternative. I too was going crazy rearranging the buttons. Totally get your mimicking the way app buttons move but that drives me nuts on the phone. 

You guys are great over at Metasytem. Keep up the innovating.


----------



## Headlands

Thanks for your help (very different from Steinberg, who takes many, many days...or never helps!). This app is amazing! Man, it's already improving my workflow by huge amounts.

A question: How do I remove an icon from a button, so that it's text only?


----------



## Metasystem.io

Headlands said:


> Thanks for your help (very different from Steinberg, who takes many, many days...or never helps!). This app is amazing! Man, it's already improving my workflow by huge amounts.
> 
> A question: How do I remove an icon from a button, so that it's text only?



To remove the icon, go to the Icon Selector, scroll to the first category - if my memory is right (I don't have my iPad at hand) select "No selection" and "None". This should revert the button to text only layout. It is not very intuitive and it will change in the near future.


----------



## Headlands

Excellent, thank you!

I have a strong suggestion for a future update: For me I feel that the permanent bottom Views menu bar is too tall and should be sizable to be as small vertically as you'd like it while still fitting the text, and/or make it so you can move it to the top. The reason for either/both is that it would place the bottom row of the actual buttons closer to your keyboard where it's a quicker reach and feels more intuitive (these little things make a difference to someone like me who doesn't have big hands), and having either of these be an option would leave it so that people who want a big one at the bottom could still have it that way. I use the programmable buttons far more than that bottom Views bar, so the buttons being as close to my Mac keyboard as possible is important to me, and I bet for some others too.


----------



## tmhuud

Headlands said:


> and I bet for some others too.



This.


----------



## Metasystem.io

Headlands said:


> Excellent, thank you!
> 
> I have a strong suggestion for a future update: For me I feel that the permanent bottom Views menu bar is too tall and should be sizable to be as small vertically as you'd like it while still fitting the text, and/or make it so you can move it to the top. The reason for either/both is that it would place the bottom row of the actual buttons closer to your keyboard where it's a quicker reach and feels more intuitive (these little things make a difference to someone like me who doesn't have big hands), and having either of these be an option would leave it so that people who want a big one at the bottom could still have it that way. I use the programmable buttons far more than that bottom Views bar, so the buttons being as close to my Mac keyboard as possible is important to me, and I bet for some others too.



Yes, it is on our FR list and we will implement it.


----------



## Headlands

Metasystem.io said:


> Yes, it is on our FR list and we will implement it.



Awesome. Not only is Metagrid an amazing app, but you are clearly an amazing developer. Very rare!


----------



## Soundhound

I'm looking at picking up an iPad pro 12.9" used, and wondering if there's any important difference between the original iPad pro and the 2nd generation version, purely as far as using it for is concerned?


----------



## Headlands

Question for all: In Jono's video he assigns a PLE command to Macro 189 in Metagrid. This is confusing on my Cubase Pro (9.5) setup because his has 200 Control Names in the Device Setup whereas mine has 1010, and they're all taken up with commands already. I can replace some that I don't use, and I tried that but I couldn't get it to work via the way Jono outlined (setting up a Metagrid Macro with the same number you have the Control Name assigned to in the Generic Remote (Metagrid) setup in Cubase). The only way I could get it to work was to assign the PLE command to an unused key command, which I don't want to do because I need to lock Metagrid to Cubase and can't use it to trigger key commands in that case.

Can anyone explain to me precisely what needs to be done to make this work the way it does in Jono's video? It starts at 43:31 in his video:


----------



## jonathanwright

Metasystem.io said:


> Yes, it is on our FR list and we will implement it.



Quick question. Will the changes to Logic in 10.4 make it into your upcoming update?

Specifically the additional commands for ‘Toggle Hide Groups’, which has been increased.

I can use key commands in the meantime, but wondered if it’s on your roadmap?


----------



## tmhuud

You can basically do the work yourself by adding that KC to MetaSytem yourself. It is nice when it’s already in drop down but it’s not hard to add.


----------



## jonathanwright

tmhuud said:


> You can basically do the work yourself by adding that KC to MetaSytem yourself. It is nice when it’s already in drop down but it’s not hard to add.



Yep, that’s what I meant about using key commands, I was just checking to see if the update was likely.

It really is a great app.


----------



## Eliot

Headlands said:


> Can anyone explain to me precisely what needs to be done to make this work the way it does in Jono's video? It starts at 43:31 in his video:



I’ve been having fun setting up Metagrid too. In Cubase under device setup you create 3 generic remotes and import the 3 xml files from the Metagrid download for Cubase into these – the 1st for Metagrid, the second for Cubase, the 3rd for macros. Its the 3rd which you use for linking metagrid to PLE commands without using keyboard shortcuts - I think that's what your referring to in Jono's video.


----------



## Metasystem.io

jonathanwright said:


> Quick question. Will the changes to Logic in 10.4 make it into your upcoming update?
> 
> Specifically the additional commands for ‘Toggle Hide Groups’, which has been increased.
> 
> I can use key commands in the meantime, but wondered if it’s on your roadmap?



We would really love to provide the updated commands set for Logic X but Apple hasn't updated yet their Logic SDK - they've promised to send it to us as soon as they are ready but so far no news from them... Let's hope they will release it soon.


----------



## jonathanwright

Metasystem.io said:


> We would really love to provide the updated commands set for Logic X but Apple hasn't updated yet their Logic SDK - they've promised to send it to us as soon as they are ready but so far no news from them... Let's hope they will release it soon.



Thanks very much for the reply! Not a problem, I can get by with key commands for now.


----------



## greggybud

They way I set up my multiple scenes reflects Cubase windows to a certain extent. For example I have a scene that is mostly focused on the mix console, another one for drum and edit, and one with many buttons for the project page.

I'm wondering if there is any way for Metagrid to simply follow whatever Cubase window I click on? For example, if my focus is on Cubase key edit, then metagrid automatically focus on the corresponding scene that reflects the Cubase key edit?

Also, and I think it was mentioned earlier, is there going to be additional icons added for Cubase? I like what exists, but find many missing.


----------



## Headlands

Eliot said:


> I’ve been having fun setting up Metagrid too. In Cubase under device setup you create 3 generic remotes and import the 3 xml files from the Metagrid download for Cubase into these – the 1st for Metagrid, the second for Cubase, the 3rd for macros. Its the 3rd which you use for linking metagrid to PLE commands without using keyboard shortcuts - I think that's what your referring to in Jono's video.




Ahhhhh! That's it - thank you!!!!


----------



## Metasystem.io

greggybud said:


> They way I set up my multiple scenes reflects Cubase windows to a certain extent. For example I have a scene that is mostly focused on the mix console, another one for drum and edit, and one with many buttons for the project page.
> 
> I'm wondering if there is any way for Metagrid to simply follow whatever Cubase window I click on? For example, if my focus is on Cubase key edit, then metagrid automatically focus on the corresponding scene that reflects the Cubase key edit?
> 
> Also, and I think it was mentioned earlier, is there going to be additional icons added for Cubase? I like what exists, but find many missing.



Some time ago we investigated the possibility of intercepting windows info in Cubase and we coudn't find a reliable solution. However, recently we stumbled on an interesting idea that is worth investigating and may bring the desired results. No promises though - we will try hard to make it happen in Q1.


----------



## Metasystem.io

January is coming to an end and unfortunately, we are not ready with v1.5 yet - during beta tests we found some blockers that require some additional work. However, we have decided to send an update for Apple approval this week - small but important from our perspective. Here are the main features and improvements:

- Support for custom actions in Reaper
- Support for systems with language-specific keyboards - now all the keyboard shortcuts will register correctly regardless of your keyboard settings.
- Support for language-specific text characters (with regional diacritics) depending on your keyboard settings. Now you can create text macros in your language!
- Cubase timestamp issue fixed - now all CCs and notes are correctly placed on Cubase timeline.
- On some setups Cubase/Ableton Live on Windows didn’t register keyboard combos on Windows - this issue has now been fixed (and was a tough one).

Thanks for your patience!


----------



## DynamicK

Metasystem.io said:


> - Support for custom actions in Reaper


Great news


----------



## greggybud

Metasystem.io said:


> Some time ago we investigated the possibility of intercepting windows info in Cubase and we coudn't find a reliable solution. However, recently we stumbled on an interesting idea that is worth investigating and may bring the desired results. No promises though - we will try hard to make it happen in Q1.



Thank you for your reply.

While I can only speak for myself, I think other Cubase users might also follow the same general scene concepts that match Cubase windows. While I have scenes that are not releated to a specific Cubase window, having Metagrid automatically switch scenes depending on which particular Cubase window is in focus, would be a great workflow improvement...at least for myself. Of course to make it optimal for most users, there would have to be a switch to turn this feature on/off.


----------



## greggybud

One more Metagrid question: 

When right clicking on the metaserver icon in the task bar "start with windows" is checked. But when I start Windows 7 it is not starting.

After Windows 7 loads, LoopMIDI automatically loads too, but not Metaserver. I must manually click on the Metaserver icon that I have placed on my desktop, then in the lower right corner metaserver opens on my bottom task bar. Is that the normal behavior? Unlike LoopMidi that opens automatically upon windows booting, I must click on metaserver, before launching Megagrid on the iPad?


----------



## JohannesR

Metasystem.io said:


> Some time ago we investigated the possibility of intercepting windows info in Cubase and we coudn't find a reliable solution. However, recently we stumbled on an interesting idea that is worth investigating and may bring the desired results. No promises though - we will try hard to make it happen in Q1.



An easy (and great IMO) solution would be to have the icons at the bottom of Metagrid also switch between workspaces in Cubase. Say, I have a mixer related set of icons asigned to the third screen in Metagrid. Whenever I activate screen #3 in Metagrid, workspace #3 is activated in Cubase (which is my mixer workspace).

Metagrid is a really awesome product btw!! I’m excited for the forthcoming updates.


----------



## C-Wave

greggybud said:


> One more Metagrid question:
> 
> When right clicking on the metaserver icon in the task bar "start with windows" is checked. But when I start Windows 7 it is not starting.
> 
> After Windows 7 loads, LoopMIDI automatically loads too, but not Metaserver. I must manually click on the Metaserver icon that I have placed on my desktop, then in the lower right corner metaserver opens on my bottom task bar. Is that the normal behavior? Unlike LoopMidi that opens automatically upon windows booting, I must click on metaserver, before launching Megagrid on the iPad?


+1 on Windows 10


----------



## Eliot

greggybud said:


> One more Metagrid question:
> 
> When right clicking on the metaserver icon in the task bar "start with windows" is checked. But when I start Windows 7 it is not starting.



I had the same problem with metagrid starting automatically on windows 7. I ended up pasting a shortcut from the app into the startup folder under ‘all programmes’ in the start menu. That did the trick. Not sure if that works for windows 10.

Agree, awesome app.


----------



## JohannesR

JohannesR said:


> An easy (and great IMO) solution would be to have the icons at the bottom of Metagrid also switch between workspaces in Cubase. Say, I have a mixer related set of icons asigned to the third screen in Metagrid. Whenever I activate screen #3 in Metagrid, workspace #3 is activated in Cubase (which is my mixer workspace).
> 
> Metagrid is a really awesome product btw!! I’m excited for the forthcoming updates.


@Metasystem.io It would be great if the scene selection icons at the bottom of the page had assignable Action Queues as well. A few ideas:
- Selecting a scene from Metagrid has a workspace in Cubase assigned as mentioned above. My mixer shortcuts in Metagrid would correspond to my mixer workspace in Cubase.
- Selecting a scene from Metagrid triggers a macro. You could have Metagrid open a workspace, executing a Project Logical Editor command making just the relevant tracks visible etc. A very flexible solution, the possibilities here are endless.


----------



## zolhof

JohannesR said:


> @Metasystem.io It would be great if the scene selection icons at the bottom of the page had assignable Action Queues as well. A few ideas:
> - Selecting a scene from Metagrid has a workspace in Cubase assigned as mentioned above. My mixer shortcuts in Metagrid would correspond to my mixer workspace in Cubase.
> - Selecting a scene from Metagrid triggers a macro. You could have Metagrid open a workspace, executing a Project Logical Editor command making just the relevant tracks visible etc. A very flexible solution, the possibilities here are endless.



Something like this?



Dunno if it will be possible to trigger delayed actions with one scene change, but it's a great idea for sure.


----------



## JohannesR

zolhof said:


> Something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno if it will be possible to trigger delayed actions with one scene change, but it's a great idea for sure.



Haha, exactly like that!


----------



## Soundhound

Sorry for the repost, I think my last about this was confusing and/or too boring for anyone to respond.  

I'm thinking about getting a used 12.9 iPad Pro just for use with Metagrid. Anyone know if a first generation iPad pro is just as good as a 2nd generation, purely as far as using it with Metagrid goes? thanks!


----------



## Jake

Soundhound said:


> Anyone know if a first generation iPad pro is just as good as a 2nd generation, purely as far as using it with Metagrid goes? thanks!



I could be wrong, but for Metagrid use I can't see how there would be any performance difference between the 1st and 2nd generations of iPad Pro's. Even the 1st generation Pro is a very capable iPad, and Metagrid will run just fine on lesser iPads to the best of my knowledge.

However there may be someone with a different view.


----------



## agarner32

I'm using Metagrid on a first generation iPad Pro and it works great. I also can't see how there would be any difference with the next generation.


----------



## Metasystem.io

Soundhound said:


> Sorry for the repost, I think my last about this was confusing and/or too boring for anyone to respond.
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a used 12.9 iPad Pro just for use with Metagrid. Anyone know if a first generation iPad pro is just as good as a 2nd generation, purely as far as using it with Metagrid goes? thanks!



iPad Pro 1st generation is a perfect fit for Metagrid.


----------



## jononotbono

Headlands said:


> Ahhhhh! That's it - thank you!!!!



I apologise for not being clearer. Probably time for a new video soon exploring even more PLE and MLE commands!


----------



## Eliot

Jono, your video is brilliant. It really changed how I work on Cubase (Metagrid/PLE/MLE). My daughter even watched it for a bit because she says you look like a pirate (she’s only 8).

A second video would be most welcome.


----------



## jononotbono

Eliot said:


> My daughter even watched it for a bit because she says you look like a pirate (she’s only 8).



Well... I am from the Isle of Wight haha


----------



## Soundhound

perfect, thanks!



Metasystem.io said:


> iPad Pro 1st generation is a perfect fit for Metagrid.


----------



## tmhuud

Metasystem.io said:


> iPad Pro 1st generation is a perfect fit for Metagrid.


It does not get any better than that! (Except for TWO iPad Pros [either gen])


----------



## Headlands

I just want to say to those who are considering the big 12.9 iPad, don't hesitate -- it's really amazing having all of that real estate to use. I wasn't sure when I first got it, but now I can't live without it.  At some point I'll get a second one...that will be insane.


----------



## stigc56

Headlands said:


> I just want to say to those who are considering the big 12.9 iPad, don't hesitate -- it's really amazing having all of that real estate to use. I wasn't sure when I first got it, but now I can't live without it.  At some point I'll get a second one...that will be insane.


Yes it's nice!!


----------



## Garry

Watched with envy as jononotbono showed his MG template, allowing him to call up his strings template, or a specific SF library. Would LOVE to be able to do this! Has anyone managed this in Logic? I've just downloaded MG, and am working my way through understanding, but just want to know if this is feasible in Logic? 

_Quick aside note for the developer: the link for the Logic Pro X video tutorial on the website under DAW setup is broken: it actually shows the Studio One video, not Logic. Had to google to find the correct video. _


----------



## Soundhound

i was going to but the used ones on ebay are more expensive than i thought they were, and i’m a cheap bastard.

my birthday is coming up however, months away but it’s never too early to start planning.



Headlands said:


> I just want to say to those who are considering the big 12.9 iPad, don't hesitate -- it's really amazing having all of that real estate to use. I wasn't sure when I first got it, but now I can't live without it.  At some point I'll get a second one...that will be insane.


----------



## Garry

Garry said:


> Watched with envy as jononotbono showed his MG template, allowing him to call up his strings template, or a specific SF library. Would LOVE to be able to do this! Has anyone managed this in Logic? I've just downloaded MG, and am working my way through understanding, but just want to know if this is feasible in Logic?
> 
> _Quick aside note for the developer: the link for the Logic Pro X video tutorial on the website under DAW setup is broken: it actually shows the Studio One video, not Logic. Had to google to find the correct video. _



If I understand correctly, macros can not be implemented in Logic, as they are in Cubase, and without this, all of the functionality that jononotbono shows in his video for metagrid is not applicable to Logic, since he makes such extensive use of the PLE and MLE. 

Am I correct? 

That would be a shame, as it would severely limit the utility of metagrid for Logic (not metagrid's fault of course - they can only work with what Apple provides).


----------



## jonathanwright

Apologies if this has already been covered, but is it possible to create a button that toggles the hide/view state of a folder, without hiding everything else?


----------



## jononotbono

Garry said:


> If I understand correctly, macros can not be implemented in Logic, as they are in Cubase, and without this, all of the functionality that jononotbono shows in his video for metagrid is not applicable to Logic, since he makes such extensive use of the PLE and MLE.
> 
> Am I correct?
> 
> That would be a shame, as it would severely limit the utility of metagrid for Logic (not metagrid's fault of course - they can only work with what Apple provides).



Two of the greatest things about Cubase are the Project Logical Editor (PLE) and the Logical Editor (LE). A lot of this stuff can't be done in other DAWs. I do use Logic from time to time but not as much as Cubase so I'm sorry I can't give you a better answer.


----------



## jononotbono

jonathanwright said:


> Apologies if this has already been covered, but is it possible to create a button that toggles the hide/view state of a folder, without hiding everything else?








Remember the track name has to be spelt exactly for it to work


----------



## jononotbono

Just installed the new MG update. Liking the swipe to pages and hide Menu Bar features. Very cool.


----------



## Nils Neumann

jononotbono said:


> Just installed the new MG update. Liking the swipe to pages and hide Menu Bar features. Very cool.


new version is online? I only saw the metaserver update


----------



## jononotbono

Nils Neumann said:


> new version is online? I only saw the metaserver update



Yeah not the long awaited .5 update but a smaller update. _I downloaded it from the Apple Store_...


----------



## Garry

jononotbono said:


> Two of the greatest things about Cubase are the Project Logical Editor (PLE) and the Logical Editor (LE). A lot of this stuff can't be done in other DAWs. I do use Logic from time to time but not as much as Cubase so I'm sorry I can't give you a better answer.



Ok, thanks for the reply anyway. 

Unfortunately, this renders metagrid less functional than the Logic Remote then - Logic remote has buttons for common tasks (not macros), and also has faders (so at least better until v1.5). Again, not a complaint against metagrid, but just want to highlight to other Logic users so they don't make the same mistake I did. 

Really disappointed - the functionality you're getting out of it for Cubase is awesome! Maybe we'll get it in Logic 11!


----------



## jonathanwright

jononotbono said:


> Remember the track name has to be spelt exactly for it to work



Fantastic, thanks so much Jono!

UPDATE: The preset works perfectly when applied from within Cubase, but what is the correct configuration to trigger it on the iPad? I've tried setting up a button with the correct metagrid macro, but it doesn't trigger it?

UPDATE II: Don't worry, I think I found it!


----------



## tav.one

Garry said:


> Ok, thanks for the reply anyway.
> 
> Unfortunately, this renders metagrid less functional than the Logic Remote then - Logic remote has buttons for common tasks (not macros), and also has faders (so at least better until v1.5). Again, not a complaint against metagrid, but just want to highlight to other Logic users so they don't make the same mistake I did.
> 
> Really disappointed - the functionality you're getting out of it for Cubase is awesome! Maybe we'll get it in Logic 11!



Thanks, I was about to buy it expecting macros in Logic. You're right, Logic Remote makes much more sense till Logic can make better use of MG


----------



## zvenx

Got this weird error today in Nuendo 8, Windows 10 and Metasystem 1.44..... restarting Nuendo got rid of it still....for their info.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

Metasystem.io said:


> We would really love to provide the updated commands set for Logic X but Apple hasn't updated yet their Logic SDK - they've promised to send it to us as soon as they are ready but so far no news from them... Let's hope they will release it soon.


Anymore news on this yet?
As I notice we are using the key command database from 10.2.4 currently..come on Apple


----------



## Symfoniq

zvenx said:


> Got this weird error today in Nuendo 8, Windows 10 and Metasystem 1.44..... restarting Nuendo got rid of it still....for their info.



I'm seeing this crash with Metaserver 1.44, too, on Windows 10 with Cubase 9.5.


----------



## Headlands

I love the hide/show scene bar - thank you for this! Makes the buttons a bit taller when hidden. Perfecto!


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

Headlands said:


> I just want to say to those who are considering the big 12.9 iPad, don't hesitate -- it's really amazing having all of that real estate to use. I wasn't sure when I first got it, but now I can't live without it.  At some point I'll get a second one...that will be insane.


Hmm, two iPads for the price of a powerful slave Desktop

No thanks


----------



## Headlands

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Hmm, two iPads for the price of a powerful slave Desktop
> 
> No thanks




And that is the beauty of freedom of choice! 

In my case, an additional desktop (which I already have, though I long for the day when that won't be necessary) doesn't do what two Metagrids would do at all, and doesn't serve a similar purpose in any way. Two iPads with Metagrid would be incredible for me once we get faders and the like on Metagrid.


----------



## jononotbono

MG on a couple of IPad Pros would be amazing but too much money for me at this point in my life. 4 would be out of this world great!

The thing to remember with the iPad Pro is that you still have the same number of buttons whether it’s on an iPad or iPad Pro. If the option to have more buttons on the iPadpro version I may have been swayed to have bought and iPad Pro.

Instead I have now got a 27 inch Acer Touch screen in my Music Lab (and using MG on an iPad when mobile - and will use the the faders as they will allow for multiple CC assigning to same fader etc).


----------



## Headlands

jononotbono said:


> MG on a couple of IPad Pros would be amazing but too much money for me at this point in my life. 4 would be out of this world great!
> 
> The thing to remember with the iPad Pro is that you still have the same number of buttons whether it’s on an iPad or iPad Pro. If the option to have more buttons on the iPadpro version I may have been swayed to have bought and iPad Pro.
> 
> Instead I have now got a 27 inch Acer Touch screen in my Music Lab (and using MG on an iPad when mobile - and will use the the faders as they will allow for multiple CC assigning to same fader etc).




Yes, very true. For me it's great because I can have more buttons on the MG grid because of their bigger size on the 12.9, which is what lured me into buying it. 

I'm looking into a 27-inch screen or larger, myself. I would love to get rid the two monitors I have side-by-side right now.


----------



## jononotbono

Headlands said:


> Yes, very true. For me it's great because I can have more buttons on the MG grid because of their bigger size on the 12.9, which is what lured me into buying it.
> 
> I'm looking into a 27-inch screen or larger, myself. I would love to get rid the two monitors I have side-by-side right now.



Isn’t the max number of buttons on the iPad Pro a grid of 11 x 10?

That’s the max number of buttons the iPad. Which, unless I’m wrong, just means MG on an iPad Pro just has bigger buttons not more buttons. This, for me, makes buying an iPad Pro not worth the financial investment worth it (as much as I would love one) just for MG. 

I was working with MG on an iPad Pro in December as I was working with a couple of film composers that wanted to have a touch controller. I didn’t see an option to have a bigger grid than 11 x 10 but I did like he buttons being larger obviously.


----------



## Headlands

jononotbono said:


> Isn’t the max number of buttons on the iPad Pro a grid of 11 x 10?
> 
> That’s the max number of buttons the iPad. Which, unless I’m wrong, just means MG on an iPad Pro just has bigger buttons not more buttons. This, for me, makes buying an iPad Pro not worth the financial investment worth it (as much as I would love one) just for MG.
> 
> I was working with MG on an iPad Pro in December as I was working with a couple of film composers that wanted to have a touch controller. I didn’t see an option to have a bigger grid than 11 x 10 but I did like he buttons being larger obviously.




Yes, totally -- what I meant is that because the buttons size is bigger on the 12.9, I can have a smaller grid size on MG and still have buttons large enough for my preference. I did get an amazing deal on my iPad: $580 for a refurbished one, otherwise I would have gone for the smaller one.


----------



## jononotbono

Headlands said:


> Yes, totally -- what I meant is that because the buttons size is bigger on the 12.9, I can have a smaller grid size on MG and still have buttons large enough for my preference. I did get an amazing deal on my iPad: $580 for a refurbished one, otherwise I would have gone for the smaller one.



Ah I get it. Yeah, man, the IPad Pro is definitely an amazing option for MG especially if you get it for a great price like you have!


----------



## Headlands

jononotbono said:


> Ah I get it. Yeah, man, the IPad Pro is definitely an amazing option for MG especially if you get it for a great price like you have!



eBay! I found it there, after typically obsessive searching.


----------



## mdkb

jononotbono said:


> Once I create a Macro in Cubase using the Logical Editor, how do I select it in Metagrid? I get it with the Project Logical Editor because there is a specific folder of Scenes to copy to the Preferences folder but I don't know where to save the Cubase Macros for Metagrid to find them. Any help would be great!



I am stuck on this at the moment. I can get some scenes created as Cubase macros to work from metagrid, but others dont (like one Macro I created to make everything above the Divide Track list show up, just does nothing when triggered from Metagrid but works fine when triggered by itself as a macro from in Cubase) any ideas?

EDIT:
Actually just figured it, and it might be a method to adapt your version jonotbono from your excellent video, I think its simplifies the whole process a bit , I found it out quite by accident:

First I created a Project Logical Editor Scene for Metagrid to make all the relevant bits visible above the Divide Track line, then assigned that scene to MACRO 1 in the Generic Remote 3 setup for Metagrid in Cubase devices setup section (as per cubase and macros in the metagrid manual.)

Now I just have to stick the app-specific command Metagrid: MACRO 1 at the end of any button setup and it triggers visibility for everything above the Divide Track Line.

(Still havent found a way to add the ruler back in as visible though for some reason there isnt an option for it in Project Logical Editor)


----------



## jononotbono

mdkb said:


> (Still havent found a way to add the ruler back in as visible though for some reason there isnt an option for it in Project Logical Editor)



Currently having roadworks outside so there is no electricity (using phone at minute) but if you want the 2nd Ruler you could put all those track above Divide Track list into a folder and using the naming of the folder. I don’t bother with the ruler though because I have a button for toggling timebase. 

The quote you taken from me is from quite a while ago and the macros are just the 3rd XML page. It’s really simple to save them and make sure to export and reimport the XML (its a Cubase quirk) otherwise when you restart Cubase the XML won’t remember any changes.


----------



## Nils Neumann

The new version of Metagrid/Metaserver isn't working that smooth in my case. 1/3 of my buttons don't work anymore and trigger different key commands then they should do. I guess I have to figure out how to downgrade my app.


----------



## mdkb

jononotbono said:


> Currently having roadworks outside so there is no electricity (using phone at minute) but if you want the 2nd Ruler you could put all those track above Divide Track list into a folder and using the naming of the folder. I don’t bother with the ruler though because I have a button for toggling timebase.
> 
> The quote you taken from me is from quite a while ago and the macros are just the 3rd XML page. It’s really simple to save them and make sure to export and reimport the XML (its a Cubase quirk) otherwise when you restart Cubase the XML won’t remember any changes.



thanks figured it out finally. I also just figured how to show the Ruler using the PLE:

( container type is, Equal, Track, And
Name, Equal, Ruler ) _note: not the name of the ruler but literally the word 'Ruler'_

and then in the action target pane at the bottom add:
Track Operation, Hide Track, Disable.

Also found a way to de-select other tracks, which seems to happen a lot when jumping around the Metagrid Buttons.
Did this by selecting the Ruler which then deselects everything else by default.

Achieved it using the same macro in PLE as above but remove anything from the action target pane at the bottom and set _Function_ to _Select_ (at the very bottom of the PLE window)

interestingly this also selects the ruler even if it is hidden but the main thing is it deselects everything else by selecting something I cant ruin accidently.


----------



## greggybud

Nils Neumann said:


> The new version of Metagrid/Metaserver isn't working that smooth in my case. 1/3 of my buttons don't work anymore and trigger different key commands then they should do. I guess I have to figure out how to downgrade my app.



This happened immediately after installing the new version?

Not sure if this will help, but I have experienced certain buttons not working. It had nothing to do with a new version. Make sure you right click the megaserver icon (on a PC in the lower right corner) and confirm the port set ups have not been changed. I'm not sure why, but several times in the past few months, the metaserver ports have been changed rendering some buttons useless until I correct the ports.

If anyone knows why the port set-ups would sometimes randomly change I would like to know how to prevent this.


----------



## tmhuud

Something funky is definitely going on. I'm used to just hitting PLAY in Logic and playing something in and then hitting "Capture as Recording" but for some reason it IS capturing the recording but its also muting the track. Quick fixit I just deleted the METAGRID command for "CLR" and programmed in my own via the Keyboard shortcuts menu.


----------



## DynamicK

greggybud said:


> If anyone knows why the port set-ups would sometimes randomly change I would like to know how to prevent this.


Just make sure that you always turn on all your Midi devices. Once I forgot to turn on my XTouch Compact and the ports were out in Metaserver. I think the ports are assigned numerically, so if you don't start a midi device, that messes up the assignments. This is in Windows 7 like you.


----------



## Metasystem.io

Nils Neumann said:


> The new version of Metagrid/Metaserver isn't working that smooth in my case. 1/3 of my buttons don't work anymore and trigger different key commands then they should do. I guess I have to figure out how to downgrade my app.



Hi Guys, if you have some problems with v1.4.4 (keyboard shortcuts don't work as they expected) please go to www.metasystem.io and redownload Metaserver (please remember to refresh your browser before redownloading). We have rewritten the keyboard shortcuts support to enable automatic remapping based on the keyboard language chosen by the user - however, on some systems it didn't work as fine as on our testing setups. Anyway, everything should be back to normal. Metaserver version hasn't changed yet you will still see it as v1.4.4 - we will adjust it during the next maintanance release. Thanks for your patience!


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

Metasystem.io said:


> Hi Guys, if you have some problems with v1.4.4 (keyboard shortcuts don't work as they expected) please go to www.metasystem.io and redownload Metaserver (please remember to refresh your browser before redownloading). We have rewritten the keyboard shortcuts support to enable automatic remapping based on the keyboard language chosen by the user - however, on some systems it didn't work as fine as on our testing setups. Anyway, everything should be back to normal. Metaserver version hasn't changed yet you will still see it as v1.4.4 - we will adjust it during the next maintanance release. Thanks for your patience!


@Metasystem.io Has the updated SDK been released by Apple yet for the new version of LPX? or even for version 10.3? since as I understand it, Metagrid is still on 10.2.4 key commands...


----------



## jononotbono

mdkb said:


> Also found a way to de-select other tracks, which seems to happen a lot when jumping around the Metagrid Buttons.
> Did this by selecting the Ruler which then deselects everything else by default.



Yeah regarding the ruler, I’m sure in the last Cubase update they put in some extra PLE commands That gives the option for Ruler (and if my memory is correct - something to do with Disabled tracks). Cool that you have sorted that out. Still not bothered about having two rulers though.

As for tracks disabling when you select visibility buttons. I showed how to do that in a video on Metagrid and templates. It was annoying until you create a PLE to deselect last selected track. I found that each time you change to another visibility option, they stay selected, and stacked on top of each other. Isn’t the PLE (and LE) wonderful!


----------



## greggybud

DynamicK said:


> Just make sure that you always turn on all your Midi devices. Once I forgot to turn on my XTouch Compact and the ports were out in Metaserver. I think the ports are assigned numerically, so if you don't start a midi device, that messes up the assignments. This is in Windows 7 like you.



Thank you. That may have something to do with it. I use a lot of ports via USB. 4 MidiTimepieces networked for 32 midi in/out ports, (Windows 7 "sees" that as 2 usb banks of 16). Maschine, Kore, Tascam audio, IconPro controller, so maybe that is the issue. Everything is usually turned on and off in proper sequence, so I'll keep a closer watch next time it does this.


----------



## tav.one

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> @Metasystem.io Has the updated SDK been released by Apple yet for the new version of LPX? or even for version 10.3? since as I understand it, Metagrid is still on 10.2.4 key commands...



I have the same question.


----------



## Nils Neumann

Metasystem.io said:


> Hi Guys, if you have some problems with v1.4.4 (keyboard shortcuts don't work as they expected) please go to www.metasystem.io and redownload Metaserver (please remember to refresh your browser before redownloading). We have rewritten the keyboard shortcuts support to enable automatic remapping based on the keyboard language chosen by the user - however, on some systems it didn't work as fine as on our testing setups. Anyway, everything should be back to normal. Metaserver version hasn't changed yet you will still see it as v1.4.4 - we will adjust it during the next maintanance release. Thanks for your patience!


Still doesn't work, is there any way to download the previous Metaserver version?


----------



## Metasystem.io

Nils Neumann said:


> Still doesn't work, is there any way to download the previous Metaserver version?



Please email us at [email protected] - we will do our best to help you.


----------



## Metasystem.io

tav.one said:


> I have the same question.



No info from the Logic team so far - I will ping them today again.


----------



## mdkb

jononotbono said:


> Yeah regarding the ruler, I’m sure in the last Cubase update they put in some extra PLE commands That gives the option for Ruler (and if my memory is correct - something to do with Disabled tracks). Cool that you have sorted that out. Still not bothered about having two rulers though.
> 
> As for tracks disabling when you select visibility buttons. I showed how to do that in a video on Metagrid and templates. It was annoying until you create a PLE to deselect last selected track. I found that each time you change to another visibility option, they stay selected, and stacked on top of each other. Isn’t the PLE (and LE) wonderful!



I havent trawled through the entire thread, may now have to as those sound a good way of doing things. thanks again for the tip and great video btw it helped me get my head around Metagrid a lot quicker than other sources I was checking out.


----------



## greggybud

Eliot said:


> I had the same problem with metagrid starting automatically on windows 7. I ended up pasting a shortcut from the app into the startup folder under ‘all programmes’ in the start menu. That did the trick. Not sure if that works for windows 10.
> 
> Agree, awesome app.


----------



## greggybud

Thank you for suggesting that. Metagrid starting autojmatically on windows 7 now opens automatically, but I get this window every time I start my Windows 7 PC. Not a big thing, but if there is a way to prevent this, that would be swell.


----------



## Jim Martin

Loving metagrid, but can't figure out how to do something that seems pretty simple. I can get it to show just violins, or just flutes, but I would really like to also be able to say "show me all eastwest hollywood library (EWHS)" or show me all spitfire spitfire. Below is how I have my template in cubase 9.5 laid out. Any ideas on how to do this? What makes it tricky is I need to only show tracks inside of any EWHS folder and hide everything else.

-Brass
---Trumpets
------EWHS
---------Long
-----------Trumpet NV NV ....
---------Short
------------xxxxxxx
------Spitfire
---------Long
-----------xxxxxxx
---------Short
-----------xxxxxxx
-Strings
---Violas
------EWHS
---------Long
-----------Violas NV NV ....
---------Short
------------xxxxxxx
------Spitfire
---------Long
-----------xxxxxxx
---------Short
-----------xxxxxxx


----------



## Metasystem.io

greggybud said:


> Thank you for suggesting that. Metagrid starting autojmatically on windows 7 now opens automatically, but I get this window every time I start my Windows 7 PC. Not a big thing, but if there is a way to prevent this, that would be swell.



Will investigate it this week and release fix if needed.


----------



## DynamicK

Anyone else having problems with 1.4.5 not opening Reaper saved setup?


----------



## Metasystem.io

DynamicK said:


> Anyone else having problems with 1.4.5 not opening Reaper saved setup?



Hi Michael,
My emails to you bounce back. Please send us the MG database - I will investigate it today.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

Metasystem.io said:


> Hi Michael,
> My emails to you bounce back. Please send us the MG database - I will investigate it today.


Hi Mr Metasystem 

I have sent you an email regarding the issue with my Metaserver crashing when I click on Setup in the contest menu?

Metaserver 1.4.5
macOS Sierra 10.12.6

Just wondering if it has been looked as, since I have not heard anything back and I sent it about a week ago now I believe

Thanks


----------



## Metasystem.io

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Hi Mr Metasystem
> 
> I have sent you an email regarding the issue with my Metaserver crashing when I click on Setup in the contest menu?
> 
> Metaserver 1.4.5
> macOS Sierra 10.12.6
> 
> Just wondering if it has been looked as, since I have not heard anything back and I sent it about a week ago now I believe
> 
> Thanks



My apologies - I do my best to answer all the emails ASAP but sometimes it may happen I miss an email. Yes - this is a known issue on some systems prior to High Sierra. We are working on a fix - it will be available next week.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

Metasystem.io said:


> My apologies - I do my best to answer all the emails ASAP but sometimes it may happen I miss an email. Yes - this is a known issue on some systems prior to High Sierra. We are working on a fix - it will be available next week.


Thanks for the reply 

I will hold fast...

Any more news on Logic Pro X SDK for the new key commands :/
Kinds sucks we Logic users are still not able to use a large number of new key commands with Metagrid


----------



## spaunsam7

jononotbono said:


> I know! Haha! I watched a great video of Lorne Balfe and he briefly talks about his RCP touchscreen and he demonstrates a box on screen where he taps the BPM and it sets the BPM in Cubase. This is just great. I need to figure out how to do that. At the minute I'm using a CMC controller that I can tap. Those RCP crew seem to know their shit!


Hey Luke, I know this is an old thread but I was wondering where I can find this interview with Lorne you are referring to here? Sounds super interesting.


----------



## jononotbono

spaunsam7 said:


> I was wondering where I can find this interview with Lorne you are referring to here?



Can't remember the name of the Lorne video but it's on You Tube somewhere. He doesn't go into any real depth about the Touch Screen. Just mentions a few things. Probably best to just watch every video that's on youtube with him. 



spaunsam7 said:


> Hey Luke, I know this is an old thread



This is an ongoing forever-moving thread


----------



## jononotbono

I guess the whole "musicians helping musicians" vibe caught me on the right (or wrong) day. Haha!

Metagrid now has over 200 of my Cubase LE commands for anyone to use (built into MG). Hope they help!


----------



## emasters

jononotbono said:


> Metagrid now has over 200 of my Cubase LE commands for anyone to use (built into MG). Hope they help!



Thanks for sharing these! Really appreciate you making your work with MG available to the broader community.


----------



## jononotbono

emasters said:


> Thanks for sharing these! Really appreciate you making your work with MG available to the broader community.



No worries man.


----------



## C-Wave

jononotbono said:


> No worries man.


Thank you Jono, shows your real metal.


----------



## Pablocrespo

Thanks Jono!


----------



## jononotbono

C-Wave said:


> Thank you Jono, shows your real metal.



Glad to help. 

Im trying to figure out the best way of using MG on my 27 Inch touchscreen and not sure what the best way to do it is. I was thinking of an hdmi to lighting cable and mirroring the iPad on the 27 inch Touchscreen but I have a feeling it won’t be that simple and I don’t want to waste the money. If anyone has any ideas that would be much appreciated.


----------



## kclements

Anyone else having trouble getting Metagrid 1.4.6 to work with Logic 10.4? None of the functions of the built in template are working, but the midi note selections I manually set up are being received by Logic - so I know that Metagrid is talking to Logic. And when I select a pre-defined button in metagrid, logic shows a fader event being triggered.

I tried to delete and re-setup my control surface - but still no luck. I see that it is still using Logic 10.2.4 key commands, but that shouldn't effect something as simple as Play should it?

Cheers

EDIT: I figured it out - I needed to select Metasystem - Logic - in for the Input Port


----------



## kclements

Another question - now that I have my midi notes sending on Ch16 - I ran into a problem where there is no note off event being sent. So the note was hanging the system up, as Metagrid only sends a note on command? 

I think, if I set the note velocity to 0 - is that (kind of the same) as sending a note on and a note off immediately after?


----------



## gyprock

I’ve downloaded and copied metaserver 1.4.6 into my Mac (10.13.4) app folder. Unfortunately it refuses to open i.e. there is no M in the menu app bar (top right). Does anyone have any ideas? I intend to use it with Cubase 9.5.


----------



## zig

Hi,
I apologies if this has already been covered. I'm trying to make a command with metagrid to switch between Timecode and barbeats format in my cubase project.
I found the "ruler display format" but it's toggle every possibility (barbeats, seconds,feetframes...).
Could someone help me to make this work just with TC and Bar beat?
Thankyou


----------



## jononotbono

zig said:


> Hi,
> I apologies if this has already been covered. I'm trying to make a command with metagrid to switch between Timecode and barbeats format in my cubase project.
> I found the "ruler display format" but it's toggle every possibility (barbeats, seconds,feetframes...).
> Could someone help me to make this work just with TC and Bar beat?
> Thankyou



There should be an assignable Cubase command called "Exchange Time Formats" under Key Commands. It will toggle between the two Time Formats you choose.


----------



## zig

Thanks Jono it work perfectly. Thankyou also for all your very usefull contribition and tutorial.

Will we have the chance to see expressionmap integrated in metagrid in the future?


----------



## CDNmusic

Things have gone quite, anybody know if development continues on the faders and other enhancements announced before?


----------



## Bassious

Jono: I have a question regarding setup of metagrid. The video tutorial shows the installation of the xml file to a single generic remote in setup. I did my initial setup to 3 separate generic remotes (original xml, Cubase 9 xml and metasystem macros xml) and was ambling through the learning curve. You have added the PLE and LE presets (many thanks for this mitzvah!)...but how do you install them correctly? A new area for me so Im just trying to be clear.
Again, thanks for all your efforts and inspiration


----------



## jononotbono

Bassious said:


> Jono: I have a question regarding setup of metagrid. The video tutorial shows the installation of the xml file to a single generic remote in setup. I did my initial setup to 3 separate generic remotes (original xml, Cubase 9 xml and metasystem macros xml) and was ambling through the learning curve. You have added the PLE and LE presets (many thanks for this mitzvah!)...but how do you install them correctly? A new area for me so Im just trying to be clear.
> Again, thanks for all your efforts and inspiration



If I am understanding you correctly, you have set up the 3 generic remotes with the 3 XML files provided? Also pointed Metaserver to the Macro XML (Generic Remote 3) when you installed and started up Metaserver for the first time?

As for my LE commands I gave to MG, they are all listed in the iPad MG App but in order for them to work, in the downloaded files, you have to manually drag the LE and PLE folders to the correct Cubase Preferences folder (whilst Cubase is not open - This is because Cubase builds XML files when running so you should always close Cubase before messing with anything under the hood so to speak) and then the LE commands should work when used on the Touch Screen. 

Hope that helps. I don't actually work for MG by the way! Haha! But I'm always more than happy to help someone if I can.


----------



## Bassious

Beautiful! Thats what i needed.
Much appreciated.
Bassious


----------



## Jeff Tymoschuk

CDNmusic said:


> Things have gone quite, anybody know if development continues on the faders and other enhancements announced before?



This was on their Facebook page the other day, it all sounds pretty promising: 

_"Long time no hear - and that doesn't mean that we stopped working on Metagrid. We really want to take Metagrid to the next level. We have already added tons of new features to the new build like:
- toggle buttons
- bidirectional MIDI communication (Metagrid will react to incoming MIDI communication and automatically change views and button states)
- Dropbox import/export
- over 3000 new great icons
- new color selector that will enable you to create any colour for your buttons and/or choose a color from over 100 suggested color themes.
- new UI for view/button editors
- Omni Mode - a common viewset available in all apps.
- application lock for all apps (not only supported DAWs)

We are still working on Unigrid implementation - a common grid that will enable you to add various objects of different sizes - buttons, faders etc. in one view. This is the most complex task that requires extensive changes in our code.

As you can see the changes are really extensive - and we have decided that we will be releasing them as Metagrid 2.0. Naturally, you will keep your already existing views. The ETA is not set yet - we really want to release it till the end of this summer.

We are also working on a new iPhone/iPad app that will be a perfect companion for Metagrid - more info soon.

We really appreciate your patience and support!"_


----------



## zig

Thanks Jeff it's sound good!

Another metagrid/cubase question,
The disable /Enable track command work like a charm with metagrid and cubase.
I would like also Vepro to receive the same message on the corresponding channel. I look around and found the automation mapping panel in Vepro... work well from my keyboard but nothing from metagrid.
How to make it work?


----------



## astrocreep

This looks amazing, will be purchasing shortly. It is particulary great to see something which run's on older ipads! 

Any idea how long you'll manage to keep releasing metagrid to work on IOS 9.3.5? It's very tempting to pick up another old ipad for extra controls.


----------



## IoannisGutevas

Are there any news on the update of Metagrid to support Studio One 4? Any news on supporting midi faders too?


----------



## SomeGuy

Jeff Tymoschuk said:


> This was on their Facebook page the other day, it all sounds pretty promising:
> 
> _"Long time no hear - and that doesn't mean that we stopped working on Metagrid. We really want to take Metagrid to the next level. We have already added tons of new features to the new build like:
> - toggle buttons
> - bidirectional MIDI communication (Metagrid will react to incoming MIDI communication and automatically change views and button states)
> - Dropbox import/export
> - over 3000 new great icons
> - new color selector that will enable you to create any colour for your buttons and/or choose a color from over 100 suggested color themes.
> - new UI for view/button editors
> - Omni Mode - a common viewset available in all apps.
> - application lock for all apps (not only supported DAWs)
> 
> We are still working on Unigrid implementation - a common grid that will enable you to add various objects of different sizes - buttons, faders etc. in one view. This is the most complex task that requires extensive changes in our code.
> 
> As you can see the changes are really extensive - and we have decided that we will be releasing them as Metagrid 2.0. Naturally, you will keep your already existing views. The ETA is not set yet - we really want to release it till the end of this summer.
> 
> We are also working on a new iPhone/iPad app that will be a perfect companion for Metagrid - more info soon.
> 
> We really appreciate your patience and support!"_



I bought metagrid and haven't even set it up yet and now I hear there is a 2.0 coming. Anyone know if it will be a paid update? I'm guessing it will be a new app and thus I'd need to buy it again. :(


----------



## MichaelB

Installation problem : MetaServer - macOS Sierra 10.12.6

I've tried to install the server but there is just a popup message : This application has not been developed by an approved developer : Move to trash - Yes - Cancel 

I went into System Preferences - users - Login items - Items will open automatically 

and also 

Security $ Privacy - General - Allow Apps downloaded from - Anywhere 

Any suggestions ?


----------



## MisteR

MichaelB said:


> Installation problem : MetaServer - macOS Sierra 10.12.6
> 
> I've tried to install the server but there is just a popup message : This application has not been developed by an approved developer : Move to trash - Yes - Cancel
> 
> I went into System Preferences - users - Login items - Items will open automatically
> 
> and also
> 
> Security $ Privacy - General - Allow Apps downloaded from - Anywhere
> 
> Any suggestions ?


Did you try right button clicking (or holding control button and clicking) and choosing open from the menu that appears? You’ll get a warning but you can continue then.


----------



## MichaelB

MisteR said:


> Did you try right button clicking (or holding control button and clicking) and choosing open from the menu that appears? You’ll get a warning but you can continue then.



I get a warning sometimes and most of the time no warning, just nothing happens. 

I checked my log files and found this line : amfid MacOS error: -2147409652
Applicatgion/MetaServer.app/Contents/MacOS/Metaserver signture not valid : -2137409652
AMFI : code signature validation failed.
cert[2] : AnchorTrusted = (leaf)[force]> 0
cert[0]: Revocation = (path)[force]> 1


----------



## MichaelB

Thank you to the nice folks at Metagrid who provided a different version of the Metaserver and it runs like a dream. 

Now I can get started and explore this exciting app


----------



## vanhaze2000

Hi 2 all !

For wanting to always have the fastest workspeed possible in a DAW:
Are there maybe people who have made macro actions in metagrid for Logic ?
I am interested in such macro actions for Logic.
Maybe we can have a sticky for it ?
Anxious to hear about you!


----------



## astrocreep

vanhaze2000 said:


> Hi 2 all !
> 
> For wanting to always have the fastest workspeed possible in a DAW:
> Are there maybe people who have made macro actions in metagrid for Logic ?
> I am interested in such macro actions for Logic.



I've just picked it up and installed it for Logic, still to get properly stuck in.


----------



## Brueland

Does Metagrid work with Bitwig? With Metagrid for Cubase, is it possible to make buttons that does chords, and is there a piano roll for performance?


----------



## topaz

Does metagrid work in portrait / vertical mode ?


----------



## Nils Neumann

topaz said:


> Does metagrid work in portrait / vertical mode ?


No


----------



## topaz

Ok thanks, deskspace is a premium so this wont work for me ;-( back to midistroke and touch OSC.



Nils Neumann said:


> No


----------



## KerrySmith

No word from Przemek lately. Anyone know if he’s doing okay? Continuing development?


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

I noticed we are still on 10.2.4 for LPX key commands
Shame that Apple have not released the new commands yet I guess

And they just brought out another update, so I guess we will not see those commands for another year


----------



## KerrySmith

Has anyone updated to iOS 12 yet? Any Metagrid issues?


----------



## jononotbono

Just wondering if anyone has experienced MG not responding in Cubase? Not sure what has happened but MG is responsive when going between apps (the pages change), but when in Cubase, not a single button works. I have metaserver running (obviously as the app in focus changes the MG display) and I have the correct midi inputs/outputs selected for Generic remotes. I have also selected the path for the Macros XML in the metaserver options.

Just cannot understand why it's not working. iPad doesn't seem to connect to iTunes so I'm currently updating iPad hoping that might do something but I'm just wondering if anyone has experienced this and if so, what was the cause of it?


----------



## zolhof

jononotbono said:


> Just wondering if anyone has experienced MG not responding in Cubase? Not sure what has happened but MG is responsive when going between apps (the pages change), but when in Cubase, not a single button works. I have metaserver running (obviously as the app in focus changes the MG display) and I have the correct midi inputs/outputs selected for Generic remotes. I have also selected the path for the Macros XML in the metaserver options.
> 
> Just cannot understand why it's not working. iPad doesn't seem to connect to iTunes so I'm currently updating iPad hoping that might do something but I'm just wondering if anyone has experienced this and if so, what was the cause of it?



Yes, I've wasted more time than I care to admit trying to figure this one out. It turned out, Cubase messed all my Generic Remote settings related to Metagrid, so I had to re-import them. Simple as that. No idea why it happened though.


----------



## jononotbono

zolhof said:


> Yes, I've wasted more time than I care to admit trying to figure this one out. It turned out, Cubase messed all my Generic Remote settings related to Metagrid, so I had to re-import them. Simple as that. No idea why it happened though.



After hours I realised my GR Xmls we’re corrupt so downloaded the first two and rebuilt the 3rd. Running like butter off a hot Samuari sword again


----------



## zolhof

jononotbono said:


> After hours I released my GR Xmls we’re corrupt so downloaded the first two and rebuilt the 3rd. Running like butter off a hot Samuari sword again



That's what I meant by re-importing the GR thingys. I'm glad you figured it out, I wasn't specific enough sorry  At least it's as simple as importing the XML files again.


----------



## jononotbono

zolhof said:


> That's what I meant by re-importing the GR thingys. I'm glad you figured it out, I wasn't specific enough sorry  At least it's as simple as importing the XML files again.



I had to rebuild the 3 XML as it was corrupt. Took hours as there are a lot of commands and previous saves had changed. Not sure what caused it but glad I have it working again.


----------



## zolhof

jononotbono said:


> I had to rebuild the 3 XML as it was corrupt. Took hours as there are a lot of commands and previous saves had changed. Not sure what caused it but glad I have it working again.



Backup backup backup. I don't trust Cubase at all to save my GRs so I always export the XML. It's a known issue.


----------



## jononotbono

zolhof said:


> Backup backup backup. I don't trust Cubase at all to save my GRs so I always export the XML. It's a known issue.



Yeah, I do back up but kind of in the middle of creating a couple of different templates for clients and it was just an unfortunate thing where the Macro xml was being changed very frenquently. Nevermind huh


----------



## KerrySmith

I'm disappointed that he hasn't posted this here, but Przemek posted this on the Metagrid and ArtsUnmuted Facebook pages earlier this week. 

Dear Metagrid users!
We've been recently unusually quiet - we were doing our best to move Metagrid forward and release version 2, which was scheduled till the end of summer.
First, I'd like to give you some context and perspective. Metagrid is the product of passion - it is the realisation of my dream for a powerful, app-agnostic and user friendly iOS controller application. Even though it is used by more and more users, it remains an indie low-price app with the sales profits not sufficient enough to support a small full-time agile development team. Therefore, it has been developed by my friend and me as a side project to our regular corporate gigs - we've been doing our best to provide top level support and bugfixes as well as to implement new functionalities. And based on the user feedback, it seems that we have succeeded to create a unique product that, despite its current shortcomings and virtually no advertisement budget, has found its home in the creative environment of composers, musicians and film editors. But we have our limitations - mainly financial and time related. Taking into consideration the number of improvements and new functions we have added to Metagrid, it seems that to some extent our enthusiasm and passion compensated for those limitations. However, it was not enough to enable us to release Metagrid v2 in the projected timeframe. There appeared some technological obstacles (current database structure and app architecture) that have made adding the new modules and concepts much more difficult that previously expected. After realising it, we started looking for external financing that would enable us to hire additional developers and testers - we were talking with several financing sources - including venture capital - but we haven't succeeded in finding financing that would enable stable, long-term development in a stress-free creative environment. So here we are - proud of Metagrid as it is but somehow disappointed and sorry we haven't been so far able to realise our vision and implement fantastic features you as users have requested. The search for external financing has drained lot of our energy and significantly slowed the development down. In the meantime, we have decided to turn our gesture controller module into a dedicated iPhone app that would be a perfect companion for Metagrid. We hope it will provide some resources that will be used for Metagrid development. To be honest, we have also been considering a subscription model - which seems to be the only viable long-term solution for small independent development teams. On one hand, Metagrid helps professionals save their precious time so a monthly fee should be a viable and fair option, but on the other hand I am not sure Metagrid in its current state is ready for this step. Anyway, we are not going to give up and one way or another we will do our best to release Metagrid v2 - but this time (lesson learnt), we will not state any deadlines or ETAs. Once more, thank you for your great feedback, support, encouragement and positive energy - it really motivates us to keep the development going.

Przemek, the designer and developer of Metagrid

PS. If you happen to have any helpful hints how to help Metagrid grow, don't hesitate to email us - any comments, ideas and word of encouragement will be much appreciated




.


----------



## KerrySmith

Totally understandable, btw.


----------



## greggybud

KerrySmith said:


> Totally understandable, btw.



Totally. For $14 this is a no-brainer.

For myself, I'm happy with MG if it never goes beyond what it does now. I have noticed some users wanting MG to morph into a pseudo mini Lemur, while others want sliders to substitute for a DAW controller etc.

Subscription model, not for me. Unless you could have the option to purchase it outright...but that depends on what it does beyond now. If it went toward a DAW controller, I highly doubt I would be interested.


----------



## greggybud

zolhof said:


> Yes, I've wasted more time than I care to admit trying to figure this one out. It turned out, Cubase messed all my Generic Remote settings related to Metagrid, so I had to re-import them. Simple as that. No idea why it happened though.



If this had not been the solution, you might want to right click on your Metaserver Icon (mine on Windows 7 is in the lower right area) click set up, and check for the proper entries for Metasystem Midi and whatever DAW you are using...in my case Cubase Meta Loop Midi port.

For some unknown reason these get messed up on occasion, and other devices get entered, or sometimes Windows doesn't even recognize a port therefore it resorts to adding something else, and cause all kinds of problems.

And yes, always back up the Cubase generic remote settings.


----------



## Vonk

So I'm working on a major template overhaul having adopted Metagrid in the summer. I've found it hugely useful. I'm following a simplified version of the ideas demonstrated by Jononotbono with adaptations to suit my own workflow. I've read much, but not all of this thread, so forgive me if I've missed something.
I have Articulation templates in Metagrid for my libraries, which are perfect for articulation selection and live playing. I'm a mediocre keyboard player however, and have also learnt the use of expression maps in Cubase and tend to refine performances that way.
My problem is that if an expression map is loaded for an instrument in Cubase, then the metagrid articulation commands no longer work. For example using UACC commands in a Spitfire library, Metagrid will happily switch articulations. However if I load an expression map using the same commands then the Metagrid functions no longer work.
Anybody else encountered this? Is it the case that it can only be one or the other?


----------



## InLight-Tone

Just bought this fantastic app and an iPad just for running it after being Apple agnostic most of my life. Already plnning to get another. Used Lemur before but compared to Metagrid, it's quite the headache. Really hope that 2.0 shows up with faders, knobs etc., so I can completely put the Lemur down. I would definitely pay MORE for this app, the price does not reflect it's usefulness and quality!


----------



## jonesdip

Firstly, Jason Graves has just completed some pretty useful videos on Metagrid and is making some of his Macros etc. available on his Patreon account Here's a link to the Overview video on YouTube.




My question which I need to get right before launching into Metagrid setup is
I use Cubase on a PC and Use loopmidi to set up internal midi ports. I have a newbie question which I did email support about but not heard from Przemek yet. It has to do with Metaserver and the number of ports required to set up the Generic Remote. Should there be an IN and OUT port set up for Metasystem - MIDI and Metasytem - Cubase or is it just one port which serves as In and OUT. That assumes it's necessary to have an OUT specified in the GR! Anybody help please?
I have the impression that for now Metagrid is a one-way (Ipad to PC) comms app. Don't know if that will change when faders etc. eventually come.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

jonesdip said:


> Firstly, Jason Graves has just completed some pretty useful videos on Metagrid and is making some of his Macros etc. available on his Patreon account Here's a link to the Overview video on YouTube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question which I need to get right before launching into Metagrid setup is
> I use Cubase on a PC and Use loopmidi to set up internal midi ports. I have a newbie question which I did email support about but not heard from Przemek yet. It has to do with Metaserver and the number of ports required to set up the Generic Remote. Should there be an IN and OUT port set up for Metasystem - MIDI and Metasytem - Cubase or is it just one port which serves as In and OUT. That assumes it's necessary to have an OUT specified in the GR! Anybody help please?
> I have the impression that for now Metagrid is a one-way (Ipad to PC) comms app. Don't know if that will change when faders etc. eventually come.



As far as I understand it and from the exact same setup I have done in the past, each port consists of IN and OUT.
As they are Loop ports, serving bi-directionality 

I now use the RTP-MIDI App from Tobias as I have a iConnectMIDI4+ and each EthernetMIDI port is IN+OUT also

Hope this helps


----------



## Vonk

You need two ports, as indicated in the metaserver app that sits in your icon tray. This is so that one can send midi & CC commands through to instruments (e.g. keyswitches) and the other to send to Cubase and the PLE. I name two of my loopmidi ports "metasystem midi" and "metasystem cubase" so they only get used for this purpose & I can remember which is which, as metagrid occasionally forgets. You only need the latter set as the input channel for your generic remotes (the cubase channel).

Interesting video link - thanks.


----------



## jononotbono

Jason’s You tube channel is excellent (as is his music). Definitely work checking his videos out!


----------



## jonesdip

My question which I need to get right before launching into Metagrid setup is
I use Cubase on a PC and Use loopmidi to set up internal midi ports. I have a newbie question which I did email support about but not heard from Przemek yet. It has to do with Metaserver and the number of ports required to set up the Generic Remote. Should there be an IN and OUT port set up for Metasystem - MIDI and Metasytem - Cubase or is it just one port which serves as In and OUT. That assumes it's necessary to have an OUT specified in the GR! Anybody help please?
I have the impression that for now Metagrid is a one-way (Ipad to PC) comms app. Don't know if that will change when faders etc. eventually come.[/QUOTE]

Received confirmation from Przemek (great service BTW). "Metagrid needs one MIDI port for Cubase - namely, Metasystem - Cubase - In. Since Metagrid doesn't support incoming MIDI communication, Metasystem - Cubase - Out is not necessary now. If you want Metagrid to send some MIDI messages to Cubase, for example for articulation changes, add Metasystem - MIDI - In as well."


----------



## jonesdip

jononotbono said:


> Jason’s You tube channel is excellent (as is his music). Definitely work checking his videos out!


So are your videos Jono. Thank you for them and when you have time do an update please


----------



## AdamKmusic

jonesdip said:


> My question which I need to get right before launching into Metagrid setup is
> I use Cubase on a PC and Use loopmidi to set up internal midi ports. I have a newbie question which I did email support about but not heard from Przemek yet. It has to do with Metaserver and the number of ports required to set up the Generic Remote. Should there be an IN and OUT port set up for Metasystem - MIDI and Metasytem - Cubase or is it just one port which serves as In and OUT. That assumes it's necessary to have an OUT specified in the GR! Anybody help please?
> I have the impression that for now Metagrid is a one-way (Ipad to PC) comms app. Don't know if that will change when faders etc. eventually come.



Received confirmation from Przemek (great service BTW). "Metagrid needs one MIDI port for Cubase - namely, Metasystem - Cubase - In. Since Metagrid doesn't support incoming MIDI communication, Metasystem - Cubase - Out is not necessary now. If you want Metagrid to send some MIDI messages to Cubase, for example for articulation changes, add Metasystem - MIDI - In as well."[/QUOTE]
Yeah, I have 

Metasystem Midi In
Metasystem Midi Out
Metasystem Cubase In
Metasystem Cubase Out

I'm not at my computer at the moment but iirc the generic remote is set to the Cubase in/out.

On a side note I just upgraded to an iPad Pro and this works/looks so much better than a regular iPad. Can't wait for the addition of faders and would love options to resize individual buttons, maybe 1 button can take up 2 spaces?


----------



## ZenFaced

Has anyone got Metagrid to work with Pro Tools?


----------



## Jeff Tymoschuk

ZenFaced said:


> Has anyone got Metagrid to work with Pro Tools?



Yup, work fine for me, although admittedly I'm mostly working in DP so I haven't gotten too deep into custom programming for my PT workflow. But on the things I have used it for has been great.


----------



## Mishabou

ZenFaced said:


> Has anyone got Metagrid to work with Pro Tools?



I use it with the latest PT Ultimate...works fine


----------



## KerrySmith

ZenFaced said:


> Has anyone got Metagrid to work with Pro Tools?


I use it everyday. I’ve expanded the basic template quite a bit. It stinks that it switches with app focus changes, but whatever...


----------



## jononotbono

KerrySmith said:


> I use it everyday. I’ve expanded the basic template quite a bit. It stinks that it switches with app focus changes, but whatever...



Does double tapping the WiFi logo at top not turn it into a padlock symbol and lock to the app in focus?


----------



## KerrySmith

jononotbono said:


> Does double tapping the WiFi logo at top not turn it into a padlock symbol and lock to the app in focus?



Not for Pro Tools. Avid's app-specific stuff is tied to EuCon, which isn't really freely open to devs of other hardware. 

To quote Przemek: _"Lock functionality is available only for the apps that support app-specific commands. For “standard” apps controlled by keyboard shortcuts like Protools we are unable to lock Metagrid to this app at this moment (as described in the manual). " 
_
It's _slightly_ annoying, but I also have an Artist Control, which gives me access to a bunch of the more crucial EuConized shortcuts. I mainly use Metagrid for articulation-switching and editing shortcuts, which I usually only use when Pro Tools is in Focus anyway. It also comes with a great screen with recording commands for when I want to record from across the room.


----------



## jononotbono

KerrySmith said:


> Not for Pro Tools. Avid's app-specific stuff is tied to EuCon, which isn't really freely open to devs of other hardware.
> 
> To quote Przemek: _"Lock functionality is available only for the apps that support app-specific commands. For “standard” apps controlled by keyboard shortcuts like Protools we are unable to lock Metagrid to this app at this moment (as described in the manual). "
> _
> It's _slightly_ annoying, but I also have an Artist Control, which gives me access to a bunch of the more crucial EuConized shortcuts. I mainly use Metagrid for articulation-switching and editing shortcuts, which I usually only use when Pro Tools is in Focus anyway. It also comes with a great screen with recording commands for when I want to record from across the room.


 
Ah I see. Yeah that is annoying


----------



## ZenFaced

KerrySmith said:


> I use it everyday. I’ve expanded the basic template quite a bit. It stinks that it switches with app focus changes, but whatever...



Cool. I'll have to try it out. I had it working great in Logic but .


----------



## Virtual Virgin

Currently setting up views and scenes in Metagrid but I've run into an issue:
The apple number pad is not working for key commands in the "Action Queue".
When "NUM 5" is used for instance it just types a normal "5".
I am missing some functions this way.
Any ideas?


----------



## wakevortex

How do we import someone else metagrid files to our own IPAD..Jason Graves has posted his,(picture attached ) but Ive no idea how to get them into metagrid on the iPad (Ive done all the other files that are Mac based )

Thanks in Advance !



Bill P


----------



## stigc56

You can do it through iTunes. Start iTunes connect your iPad and look for apps. If you have Metagrid on your iPad it should appear. Then drag the files into the windows, and it will be transferred to your iPad, erasing your old files!!!
You can make a BU of your own files the same way.


----------



## AdamKmusic

wakevortex said:


> How do we import someone else metagrid files to our own IPAD..Jason Graves has posted his,(picture attached ) but Ive no idea how to get them into metagrid on the iPad (Ive done all the other files that are Mac based )
> 
> Thanks in Advance !
> 
> 
> 
> Bill P



drag from your documents into the iPad on itunes


----------



## wakevortex

THANK YOU!...that wasn't obvious to me at all and as far as I know not documented..
all working now ....
Lots of fiddling around to do now LOL

cheers again
Bill P


----------



## EmmCeeSq

I've got a problem - all up and running fine, but when I use visibility agents (or PLE commands) to focus my view on (for example) my woodwinds, all my pinned tracks above the divider (Tempo track, markers, chord track etc) vanish and I can't get them back. Any ideas? Worst case I can just programme visibility configurations, but I'd like to be able to use the PLE commands to be slightly more granular (filter by provider etc) in the future, and it's important to me that my pinned tracks stay in place. Thanks for any tips!


----------



## EmmCeeSq

I've currently overcome this by putting all my 'pinned tracks' above the divider into a folder, and adding that folder name to the PLE, as well as the instrument family I want to view. Just in case that's useful for anyone.


----------



## Vin

v1.5 is out and it's a fantastic update.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

It's great, but sadly crashes on load on my ipad pro :(


----------



## Vin

Rock-solid here on my older Air.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

restarting my mac helped. Can't find a way of deleting actions yet, but it definitely seems like a big improvement


----------



## ka00

kclements said:


> I think, if I set the note velocity to 0 - is that (kind of the same) as sending a note on and a note off immediately after?


Thank you, you just solved this same puzzle for me. Didn’t see a way to send a note off but this did it.


----------

